# Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club.



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So post your Extremely inexpensive sub(or other) Homages here and we can abuse them or praise them or figure out what exactly they are emulating.


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

OK -- I'll play.
Here's my Soki, doing its impression of a microwave oven doing an impression of an Submariner.







It was thrown in as part of a trade, and is worth every cent.


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

The model that this Alpha is a homage to isn't particularly famous but the brand certainly is ;-) .....


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

CHEAPIES!!!

While the Alpha SMP isn't _extremely_ inexpensive in absolute terms at $100, it is inexpensive relative to the real deal. It was a great watch, imo. The clasp on the bracelet was it's only downfall, though we all have been nonplussed by bracelets in this price range.









I was quite shocked by the Bagel Sub. What a great watch for $30 USD. I flipped this one, as I did the SMP, but only due to lack of wear. They couldn't crack the rotation.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

My Parnis Big Pilot, only paid $60







A clear homage to IWC's WW2 watch with the same name


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

All good ones keep them coming. Though the







thing about the Microwave has me puzzled?:think: The way the three eyes (fakes) are lined up is reminiscent of the Speedmaster. It's only four dollars and eighty cents though.Then there is this.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Henrichson sub homage is another one, I pay $42 for it and swap the hand with mil sub hand and relume everything... and its a big watch at 43mm ex crown


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

What about this ? I think this is shocking!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

James Haury said:


> What about this ? I think this is shocking!


That was named by a "designer" with a stutter. "What should we call it?"_ "S-Shock!" _"Okay, S-Shock it is!" _"N-NO S-SHOCK!"_ "That's what I said, S-Shock!"


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dapper said:


> The model that this Alpha is a homage to isn't particularly famous but the brand certainly is ;-) .....


It looks vaguely familiar, but I cannot place the original, so please educate me: of what make and model do you speak?


----------



## baby_bass (May 4, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> My Parnis Big Pilot, only paid $60
> View attachment 1070868
> 
> A clear homage to IWC's WW2 watch with the same name
> View attachment 1070885


Where did you manage to get that at the price you got? I'd pay $60 right now. Please let me know.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

baby_bass said:


> Where did you manage to get that at the price you got? I'd pay $60 right now. Please let me know.


It was an auction on eBay from a seller in China. You can get them for around $80 with buy it now.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

James Haury said:


> All good ones keep them coming. Though the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think that watch looks in any way shape or form like a Speedmaster then I'd suggest that you put down the pipe slowly and walk away from the bong.


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

My worst offender a Winner watch that was under $20


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my SOKI that started out like the other one in this thred. I added a bezel insert and leather strap while removing the crown guards. Took one homage and made another homage.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Just the dial arrangement. I'll find a better homage.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Must have been quite a grind. I was tempted to switch the bezel insert on a watch but was unsure of the size what is it a homage of now?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

James Haury said:


> what is it a homage of now?


It has a Black Bay feel to me. Red bezel, no crown guards, distressed leather. I still need to swap in some snowflake hands, but I already have more $$$ in the bezel insert and strap than the actual watch.


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Dapper said:


> The model that this Alpha is a homage to isn't particularly famous but the brand certainly is ;-) .....





watchcrank said:


> It looks vaguely familiar, but I cannot place the original, so please educate me: of what make and model do you speak?




Cheers


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Pakin B&R homage for $6 shipped. Can't wait to get it:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Ha! I have you beat by fifty cents.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I just received my ORKINA P.O Homage about eight. (finally checked my mail) So far I am very pleased with it for $16.95 or was it 15.95? I'll put the picture up in a minute.







.I hope they appreciate the free advertising. So far the strap seems good and may actually be leather it sure smells like it(My apologies it is Vinyl). There is lume on the three hands and the Pip at 60 on the unidirectional Bezel.The indices have none. I'll check the lume duration tonight and post it. The strap is 20 mm case width is 47 mm with the crown lug end to end is 52 mm .The watch is 13 mm thick including crystal.It is heavy(might be SS) but the caseback says ss back, so who knows if it is all ss. It looks great and is actually 15.96 USD shipping was free. The watch looks as good in person as in the picture.I charged the lume up for 2 hours last night under a 60 w equivalent compact fluorescent the lume lasted about five hours.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I just received my ORKINA P.O Homage about eight. (finally checked my mail) So far I am very pleased with it for $16.95 or was it 15.95? I'll put the picture up in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LINK ME!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

[sorry. Did not take note of the inexpensive title description 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dapper said:


> Cheers


Thank you!


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

H3RRINGTON said:


> LINK ME!


Me too.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

bambam650 said:


> Me too.


Believe it or not, Amazon has it for $25.19:
Orkina Mens Boyfriend Orange Black Sport Quartz Leather Wrist Watch Gift: Watches: Amazon.com
francobollo


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

francobollo said:


> Believe it or not, Amazon has it for $25.19:
> Orkina Mens Boyfriend Orange Black Sport Quartz Leather Wrist Watch Gift: Watches: Amazon.com
> francobollo


or 15.96 USD it's up to you.


----------



## Arjunks (Nov 10, 2010)

A lot of these are quite nice. Cool watches guys.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

James Haury said:


> or 15.96 USD it's up to you.


And the LINK is????????
francobollo


----------



## WorldsFair1904 (Jul 13, 2012)

ebay under orkina - shipped from Hong Kong, as is the Amazon watch


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

francobollo said:


> And the LINK is????????
> francobollo


I do not think I can post a link to a live auction. I will look it up and Pm YOU.----" TO ALL" The strap while nice appears to be vinyl on mY P.O Homage. MY observation was poor. I apologize with great sorrow. I am going to receive some watches from DX which I purchased solely for the silicone rubber straps( the whole thing was $5.50) as of yet I do not know if they are 18 or 20 mm.If they are 20 mm I will use a black one on my Orkina. I can post up a pictureso you can see it.But remember I do not know if it is 18 or 20 mm yet. This is what the watch looks like. One disadvantage is that DX delivery will take 2 to 3 weeks. My last order took 16 days to arrive. The good news is that the delivery is free. If I posted a link to you and someone asks for it help me out by helping them out.------ I received the watch below today.The strap is 20 mm and quite comfortable for $5.50 including shipping. If you can wait on the shipping. I spotted a white 20 mm silicone rubber strap and a20 mm black nylon strap at my local K-Mart both were around 9-10 bucks and looked to be of good quality. The nylon strap was a scaled up version of the18 mm one Vogue strap sells for four bucks at Wal-Mart.


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

WorldsFair1904 said:


> ebay under orkina - shipped from Hong Kong, as is the Amazon watch


Yep, found it on Ebay for as low as $15 including shipping.

Thanks


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Now this is my kind of thread!

$12 _Ballon Bleu de_ Winner









$25 Orkina and $16 Infantry PAM-esques


----------



## fermopagus (Jan 18, 2009)

Getat. homage to a brand that starts with a P


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

fermopagus said:


> Getat. homage to a brand that starts with a P


Parnis?

Jk nice watch

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think this thread has ru







n out of gas,I hope this helps,:think:


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

It does! Haha...very interesting thread, would be a waste if it dies so fast! There are probably a lot of super affordable suggestions you just dont think of yourself. So.... so I will play along. Only super affordables....; I just bought this (yet to receive it though)

Fineat (Aqua Terra homage) for $20









The Bagel sub has been mentioned, I bought the MQJ a couple of years back for 28$and am VERY pleased with it (way better than those plastic feel SOKI;s)









Anothe Bagel I own, a Explorer I homage for 30$









And a Jaragar Tag Monaco Gulf homage for 35$









Another Jaragar Cartier Santos homage 35$


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> Here is my SOKI that started out like the other one in this thred. I added a bezel insert and leather strap while removing the crown guards. Took one homage and made another homage.


Nicely done. Was it easy to do?

Im thinking of buying some more sub homages and change the bezels myself so I would like to know how much effort it was. May I also ask where you bought the bezel and what size it is? I looked for some on the bay but all I could find were bezels (way) more expensive than the actual 20-30$ watch itself...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

week ender?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A Tribute to a extremely tasteless watch made by a renowned manufacturer. Though this makes the original look tasteful. Fake sub dials. Guys I don't know everything. (Shocking huh?) IF your stuck DX is chockablock with homages that I won't even recognize. The strap is of horrible quality.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This must be an homage to something it is analog and digital. Trust me on this. It runs under 25 bucks. Could it be an homage to a Breitling? -


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

@ninzeo

I have never paid more than $15 for a bezel. Search "(insert color) submariner bezel insert" on eBay. Sort Buy It Now by cheapest. You'll find a bunch.

I use an exacto blade to pop the old one off. Then a flat head screwdriver to scrape up the old glue (if there is any). Some bezels will pop with pressure if its a good fit, but more often you'll need some sort of adhesive to hold it.

I would persinally use a Bagelsport sub next time instead of a SOKI. Its worth the extra $15 for the quality of case and better movement.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> @ninzeo
> 
> I have never paid more than $15 for a bezel. Search "(insert color) submariner bezel insert" on eBay. Sort Buy It Now by cheapest. You'll find a bunch.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Im gonna try and do that! Sounds easy and fun...dont they come in different sizes?
And I agree on the SOKI, plasticky feel which the MQJ and Bagels really dont...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Not extremely inexpensive but still one of the best:










The Alpha Planet Ocean.

Snagged this up from original owner who hardly ever wore it.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MPREZYA said:


> Not extremely inexpensive but still one of the best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one we all aim for. Besides compared to the original it is very inexpensive.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> @ninzeo
> 
> I have never paid more than $15 for a bezel. Search "(insert color) submariner bezel insert" on eBay. Sort Buy It Now by cheapest. You'll find a bunch.
> 
> ...


Where can I buy a Bagelsport sub?


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> Where can I buy a Bagelsport sub?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/where-buy-bagelsport-752510-2.html#post5809777


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

CMcG said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/where-buy-bagelsport-752510-2.html#post5809777


Thank you!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Hmmm, my new $10 "Eyki" _kinda_ looks like a Cartier Tank, no?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

AQUA TERRA writ Large anyone? OK, it needs a sharpie treatment.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great thread!

My first watch, my only Casio, and a very good Sub homage from about 2001, $30.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Controversial. deleted by OP.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

James Haury said:


> AQUA TERRA writ Large anyone? OK, it needs a sharpie treatment.


Haven't seen that Craba before! I wonder how many different watches were made under this brand?

Also, why the brand in Cyrillic/Russian but then the word "Automatic" in Latin text?:think:


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Sandoz sub with Top Hat acrylic crystal installed on a vintage Nato:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

CJIABA is a Chinese watch .The name was bought by a Chinese company. I have one of their watches.This model is also available in a black dialed version. These are rather large watches. I imagine the English words are because North America and England are large markets.If you look at it the brand name is not actually in Cyrillic at least not C J I A B A. -----------------BTW-ditoy eagle Nice Sandoz. I can't like right now because my display size goes in and out. THE CJIABA has a Chinese Movement.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

James Haury said:


> CJIABA is a Chinese watch .The name was bought by a Chinese company. I have one of their watches.This model is also available in a black dialed version. These are rather large watches.


Nice! Do you know if it is one with the Russian movement in it? There were a few Slava 2428/2427s kicking around after Slava went bankrupt in 2006, and there will be no more considering they bulldozed the factory :-(


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

Getat counts? $140








This is of course with the cat mod


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Of course everyone knows that unless they have been living under







a rock.:-d


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't know if it was affordable enough. Ha!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My original intent was really bargain basement, garage sale, or grab bag priced watches. Or stuff from DX which is my favorite place for brand new watches . I already have some nice ones(VOSTOK, SEIKO, etc.) so DX helps me scratch the itch cheaply without buying absolute junk.


----------



## gqgiant (May 14, 2013)

I don't mean to tc, but is homage supposed to be knock-offs? I'm not trying to offend anyone, but how is a $20 watch paying homage to the original?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

gqgiant said:


> I don't mean to tc, but is homage supposed to be knock-offs? I'm not trying to offend anyone, but how is a $20 watch paying homage to the original?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Well,some people will see homage as a wannabe(I was guilty of it too),now I see it as a gateway,it is the affordable way to enjoy those watches without buying a fake (I won't go on explaining about fakes,you know what it is..)

As you notice,not everyone have $10K laying around to buy watch,so homage is the way to scratch the itch..I heard a story about a person who started off with Pam homage but finally decided to save up and buy a real thing,and even though I'm lucky enough to afford the real deal,I won't look down on those who do not

Knock-off is a term for fake IMO

And as previously stated,I'm okay with homage,but not okay with fake

As an eye candy,this is the actual watch,in which James Haury's watch is paying homage to (well,sort of..)










PS: I hope I'm not offending the folks in F71 for posting this pic here..


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually the square watch I posted is more of an homage to Bell and Ross.Though a very poor homage with it's own weird style.I have posted no Panny Homages to date on this thread.The GOER looks more like a Rolex Milsub in person. I'm glad you dealt with the homage /fake issue becuase I am thoroughly sick of it.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

James Haury said:


> Actually the square watch I posted is more of an homage to Bell and Ross.Though a very poor homage with it's own weird style.I have posted no Panny Homages to date on this thread.The GOER looks more like a Rolex Milsub in person. I'm glad you dealt with the homage /fake issue becuase I am thoroughly sick of it.


Oopsie,it was actually posted by Benjamin.T at the end of previous page (the one with cat edit),I thought you posted that pic because it appeared on your post on top of this page

Anyway,I'm getting pretty sick at that neverending debate of fake vs homage too,why can't we all enjoy these timepieces regardless of how much it cost or what kind of design element it tries to take/borrow


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Synequano said:


> Anyway,I'm getting pretty sick at that neverending debate of fake vs homage too,why can't we all enjoy these timepieces regardless of how much it cost or what kind of design element it tries to take/borrow


You probably shouldn't tune in then. This is hardly the only thread.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The mistake is perfectly understandable no biggie,in fact Fuhgeddaboutit.Fake vs homage will always be with us. I've been here 5 years .It always recurs. The good news is that it means we have new members coming in all the time. It's a noob question.---- Anyway anyone have any TOKYO FLASH Homages etc. Here is my L.E.D watch.It is difficult to set , not impossible and quite easy to read The hour flashes and the minutes are steady it only lights up when you touch it. It is right around 15 bucks.Also plan on replacing the strap which is 22mm.


----------



## new2oltime (Feb 20, 2011)

A "rip-off", so I'm told, of a_* Royal ~insert tree type~.*_ This features: Ceramic bezel, Sapphire Crystal, genuine & very reflective diamonds and _"Blued hands"_.... Found on that auction place, used, for under $30.00 shipped._OK give it to me!_
:-s












​


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think we can say it. It is an Homage to an Audemars Piguet , Royal Oak Offshore. A ripoff would be a watch that looks like it and has the Name of the original but it is not genuine. It would not say CROTON on the dial. Besides does not a Royal Oak offshore have 3 subdials and is a Yacht timer watch?:think:I guess they come in a few different models. The above is a picture of the real thing.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Could this be considered the same idea as a ROLEX Turn O Graph?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe just one Bean MR.







239 more will make it too farty. I wonder what sort of watch Rowan Atkinson wears?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll put another watch here later.


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

I love the square one with the faux date! At least you know what day of the month to fit it into the rotation!



James Haury said:


> All good ones keep them coming. Though the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This looks like an homage to argyle socks or a bad sport coat.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A leopard Daytona Homage.







[/URL]Johnny English hates this watch and says somebody other than James Haury needs to post in this thread.He hated that last joke and thinks Mr.Bean is a Comedic genius.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

SO DX has the P.O Homage now. It's 4 cents more expensive tha







n e Bay.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

I recently acquired a Sottomarino Esploratore for $20 + shipping, which is excellent value for a watch with a solid steel bracelet and sapphire crystal. It isn't an exact homage, but I kind of like that.


----------



## Igotissues (May 5, 2013)

CMcG said:


> I recently acquired a Sottomarino Esploratore *for $20*


Damn! Where? For 20 bucks I'd pick that up in a heartbeat.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Igotissues said:


> Damn! Where? For 20 bucks I'd pick that up in a heartbeat.


https://precisiontimeco.com/ had them discounted, plus I used a coupon. Shipping is free in the US, but to Canada it was another $20, which my girlfriend kindly offered to pay.


----------



## Igotissues (May 5, 2013)

Nice catch! They can be had for just 30 bucks with the front page code "fdmoney10". International shipping is another 20, as mentioned (I'm in EU). Not bad at all.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Could this be a MILGAUSS Homage?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am really not sure about this one.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

James Haury said:


> Could this be a MILGAUSS Homage?


Very Milauss-ey IMHO.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So this one appears to be an actual chr







onograph. Any clue what this is an homage of? And take a look at this one too.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

On some of thes watches it says the band is made of DERMA? here is the definition I found.

der·ma[SUP] 2[/SUP] (dûr







)_n._Beef casing stuffed with a seasoned mixture of matzo meal or flour, onion, and suet, prepared by boiling, then roasting. Also called _kishke_, _stuffed derma_.

[HR][/HR][Possibly Yiddish gederem, _intestines_, from Middle High German darm, _intestine_, from Old High German; see ter







-[SUP]1[/SUP] in Indo-European roots.]
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Beau Bands (Nov 14, 2012)

Check out "Infantry watches". Received one as a gift. Under $30 on the bay. Not a bad buy if you ask me.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

What a coincidence, saw this thread right after ordering an Explorer II homage.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my 'milgauss' homage:










I think I paid the princely sum of 19.99 off the 'Bay. The DeBeers strap cost twice what the watch did :-d

Runs OK, the movement is probably a sloppily assembled DG 2813, as the keyless works is pretty dodgy. When the movement dies I'll drop a Miyota in it.


----------



## Saufi Subri (Jun 3, 2013)

Wouldn't call it extremely inexpensive, and this is a swiss brand itself, and it is paying homage to guess who?








Cheers,
Saufi


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

CMcG said:


> I recently acquired a Sottomarino Esploratore for $20 + shipping, which is excellent value for a watch with a solid steel bracelet and sapphire crystal. It isn't an exact homage, but I kind of like that.
> 
> View attachment 1104269


Wow, that IS a good deal!


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Beau Bands said:


> Check out "Infantry watches". Received one as a gift. Under $30 on the bay. Not a bad buy if you ask me.
> View attachment 1106216


I bought two black infantry NATO straps with black hardware, I was really impressed with the quality, especially for only paying $6 for both of them!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Wanted to show off the Alpha "Planet Ocean" again since I picked up a WJean "omega" style mesh bracelet for it.










I'm liking this watch and it's made me consider picking up the actual Planet Ocean if I could narrow down which one I can agree to have without wanting to buy them all and killing my finances by letting my wallet bleed out.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

MPREZYA said:


> Wanted to show off the Alpha "Planet Ocean" again since I picked up a WJean "omega" style mesh bracelet for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kind of nice when training wheels lead to the real thing.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> It's kind of nice when training wheels lead to the real thing.


I always buy them with the thoughts of getting the real thing. Sadly the sterile submariner homage I got didn't work out so well...


----------



## Igotissues (May 5, 2013)

MPREZYA said:


> I'm liking this watch and it's made me consider picking up the actual Planet Ocean if I could narrow down which one I can agree to have without wanting to buy them all and killing my finances by letting my wallet bleed out.


Consider the Christopher Ward Trident: C60 Trident Automatic, Orange Bezel, Steel Bracelet - Christopher Ward

It can be had in other bezel colors as well!


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

CMcG said:


> I recently acquired a Sottomarino Esploratore for $20 + shipping, which is excellent value for a watch with a solid steel bracelet and sapphire crystal. It isn't an exact homage, but I kind of like that.
> 
> View attachment 1104269


Do you mind me asking where you made the purchase from? Thanks!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Igotissues said:


> Consider the Christopher Ward Trident: C60 Trident Automatic, Orange Bezel, Steel Bracelet - Christopher Ward
> 
> It can be had in other bezel colors as well!


I would consider it if they offered it with the orange and white lume dial found on another model the sell.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

skeeterv said:


> Do you mind me asking where you made the purchase from? Thanks!


As I wrote in post #82, it was from Precision Time Co. The price has gone up a bit since I got mine, but you should still be able to get a Father's Day coupon from the mainpage.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just scored another of the most wanted homages yesterday. The Bagelsport Milgauss homage:










Hope this can satiate my need for a Milgauss while I start looking for a Planet Ocean thanks to my Alpha.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

.Bagel M,mm chewy,


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

What exactly would this be an homage of?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

James Haury said:


> What exactly would this be an homage of?


Aren't tachymeters usually paired with a chronograph? To use this one you have to wait until the second hand reaches '60'?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So it's a non chronograph timing watch.I figure it's kind of a Rolex homage for sixty bucks it's not a bad buy .It's not quite a Turn O Graph though.( See above) Why do companies make these weird things?:think:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This has the three dials and the date at around four like the the AP but in a Rolex style case it is sort of an homage to a royal oak offshore 30th anniversary city of sails..


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is what the Royal oak offshore 30th anniversary edition city of sails looks like. not the same but maybe the functions are.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

 














*Audemars Piguet* 
*Platinum Audemars Piguet, Genève, "Royal Oak City of Sails"* 
Produced in a limited edition of 50 examples 
____________________________________

Ref: *17734* 
Model #: *25979* 
Movement: *Self-winding* 
Case: *Platinum* 
Case Size: *40mm* 
Dial: *Gray with luminous radial Arabic numerals* 
Bracelet: *Black Strap* 
Condition: *Box & Papers* 
____________________________________

*Price: $53,000 *
____________________________________


----------



## dodge111 (Jun 8, 2013)

James Haury said:


> = about this ? I think this is shocking!


i got a white one. will be changing the cheapie strap very soon. my s shock also has a non usable graphic on it's face which really devalues anything for my liking. was 12$ i'd like back, but will use stop watch as soon as tomorrow : )


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

This Casio Edifice is not exactly a homage to the famous Omega Planet Ocean, but takes some design cues with its orange bezel. I have one, it is quite ok:


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

dodge111 said:


> i got a white one. will be changing the cheapie strap very soon. my s shock also has a non usable graphic on it's face which really devalues anything for my liking. was 12$ i'd like back, but will use stop watch as soon as tomorrow : )
> 
> anyone like drcustom watches?? was considering one of their titaniums units & was curious what others here think about their work>???
> 
> ...


We can't and won't discuss any replicas on WUS. There are other forums out there that do though.  Posting and mentioning replicas will get you banned here. Homages, on the other hand, are generaly okay, although the majority here (not in F71 though) frown upon the idea of wearing a homage. We have a PAM homage sub forum here in F71, but make sure you don't mention anything replica.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> AQUA TERRA writ Large anyone? OK, it needs a sharpie treatment.


I recieved this about 2 weeks ago it is running well but a bit fast .The strap was junk and so were the spring bars I replaced them both .Luckily I already had a strap that would work . 24 mm straps are hard to find at Wal-Mart. No sharpie treatment so far the lume is okay and lasts a couple of hours when charged.It is only on the hands which beats only on the indices by a mile.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Tag Heuer Monaco?


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

James Haury said:


> What exactly would this be an homage of?


Daytona... I think


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok so I got the Bagelsport Milgauss homage today and boy did I overestimate it's size. I thought it was @40mm. It's 36mm on a good day so I decided to be opportunistic and utilize a nice sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel Submariner homage I had that I didn't like and made myself a Sub-Milgauss along with removing the cyclops date magnifier.

Thoughts:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

A glorious franken.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Check this out for under 10 bucks from DX the small subdial is probably fake.I really like the crown. Strap is 18mm.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes i can Monsieur Rogers. Fleeger.This one does not have the useless subdial but lacks the onion crown.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This one is a C-SHOCK wr to 30 m case is claimed to be rubber.


----------



## dodge111 (Jun 8, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> We can't and won't discuss any replicas on WUS. There are other forums out there that do though.  Posting and mentioning replicas will get you banned here. Homages, on the other hand, are generaly okay, although the majority here (not in F71 though) frown upon the idea of wearing a homage. We have a PAM homage sub forum here in F71, but make sure you don't mention anything replica.


guess i didn't lurk enough. my sincerest apologies, definitely meant no disrespect to our forum
thank you, for the quick education


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is another easy reading fleiger style watch with a big crown and a genuine small seconds subdial the movement is mechanical.Just find a suitable strap and off you go into the wild blue Yonder.Along with Walter Mitty.( Walter Mitty is http://dx.com/p/stainless-steel-self-winding-mechanical-wristwatch-white-14425a creation of the late author James Thurber)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a digital watch under six bucks with good reviews.The strap is silicone rubber.It is from MiniInthebox.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Ok so I got the Bagelsport Milgauss homage today and boy did I overestimate it's size. I thought it was @40mm. It's 36mm on a good day so I decided to be opportunistic and utilize a nice sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel Submariner homage I had that I didn't like and made myself a Sub-Milgauss along with removing the cyclops date magnifier.
> 
> Thoughts:


I really like this mash up of a watch. It definitely works. Is that a 40mm sub case? How did the dial from the 36mm Mlgauss fit? It would appear perfectly...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I really like this mash up of a watch. It definitely works. Is that a 40mm sub case? How did the dial from the 36mm Mlgauss fit? It would appear perfectly...


It's a 40mm sub case and it fits almost perfectly though I will be swapping the dial/hands over to the subs original movement to take advantage of the metal movement holders instead of the Bagelsports plastic holder as well as the fresher movement. When I do I will try and take pictures of everything and the process incase anyone wishes to make their own. I will also put the sub dial/etc into the Bagelsport milgauss case and post pics of that as well. Just waiting on a new camera and time to do so.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a digital ceramic watch for 14 bucks.Is it a tribute to anything? Maybe some TAG or OMEGA?:think:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

To me this looks like a driving watch. Forty bucks from MiniInthebox and the strap is not great from the materials listed. This site also caries silicone straps and steel bracelets and Leather straps?(I'm not so sure)The silicone and steel look okay. so without further ado- here it is .


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Another G shock Homage for about 9 bucks from, Can you guess?(it starts with Mini and ends with In the box) robably wr to 30 meters if were lucky.People absolutely love G's


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

DX has some quartz Explorer homages for $8. I just wish they weren't two tone :-(









CX-003G Steel Band Quartz Wrist Watch for Men (1 x 377) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme









CX-003G Steel Band Quartz Wrist Watch - Silver + Golden (1 x 377) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme









Stylish Stainless Steel Quartz Wrist Watch - Golden + Silver (1 x 377) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I see a lot of Rolex homages on Mini too .I did not look at quartz too closeley though jus digitals and mechanical movements.It's strange your talking about dx and I'm talking about mini.DX was always my project.Do they still have the orkina Planet Ocean homages? I was looking for straps and bracelets that is what got me into Mini.I found a JaragarTAG, Monaco homage on the site. The real thing was worn by steve Mcqueen in Le mans.James Garner was the star of Grand Prix.I'm still thinking about it though.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

OH yeah! How about some Speed Racer-The Trick Race - YouTube? - unfortunatelyo| he does not seem to wear a watch.Maybe he would find the driving watch I posted a handy addition to his wardrobe?:think:


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I see a lot of Rolex homages on Mini too .I did not look at quartz too closeley though jus digitals and mechanical movements.It's strange your talking about dx and I'm talking about mini.DX was always my project.Do they still have the orkina Planet Ocean homages? I was looking for straps and bracelets that is what got me into Mini...


I haven't checked out Mini yet, but I'll have to go browse around a bit. I've never purchased anything from DX and wasn't sure if they were legit until I saw some of your posts about them! They still have the Orkina quartz PO homage for $16:









It's also available with the blue or orange bezel.
orkina P0009 - Free Shipping - DX


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

CJIABA is a good brand I have two of those, but Mini actually has some better models of that brand. SKMEI is another brand I like and the digital ceramic seems a good deal at fourteen dollars. Some of the chrono look watches which remind me of Russian Chrongraphs(OKEAN) have mostly good reviews but one bad one from a French gentleman.I can't read it though. I have the orange bezel P.O homage the strap will need to be replaced though.The inexpensive watches usualy come with cheaper straps.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I really like this mash up of a watch. It definitely works. Is that a 40mm sub case? How did the dial from the 36mm Mlgauss fit? It would appear perfectly...


+1

MPREZYA, can you provide the details? Would this sort of project be not too difficult a project for a beginner? Any customizing of the pieces (like the dial) or just a drop in of the dial and movement into the sub body? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

Croton Milgauss.

Whopping $30.00 at a sporting goods store.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

tincob said:


> +1
> 
> MPREZYA, can you provide the details? Would this sort of project be not too difficult a project for a beginner? Any customizing of the pieces (like the dial) or just a drop in of the dial and movement into the sub body? Thanks in advance.


It was straight forward though my sub homage used the same movement from the looks of it with some decoration as well as tapped points in the movement for the metal mounting tabs. The Bagelsport Milgauss uses a non decorative movement as well as plastic movement holder which I swapped directly over. Easy as can be. Toughest thing is opening the sub homage if you don't have a rubber ball/specialized tool.

I will be going back to swap the milgauss dial/hands over to the newer movement from the sub. When I do I will picture document the process for others.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This might be a winner as well as a WINNER but the strap width is 18mm. From MiniInthebox.It can also be had with a pepsi bezel.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not really sure about the winding of the auto mechanism on winner watches. CJIABA also has a dive style for sale on Mini and it is $21.59? Any how I think that may be a better watch for the money.I know both my CJIABA watches wind easily with the autowind.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Is this the new non sequitur thread?

You guyyyyyyyyyysssssss...................*grins and shakes head*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Most of the time I'm the only one here.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

On a serious note
This










VS

This










There are some on ebay right now, 5,999.99$, what a bargain.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah I'll rush out and buy two. MY suggestions are much more reasonable.



_ was going to go with SEKONDA madness but that is a cliche._


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

crosswind said:


> On a serious note
> This
> 
> 
> ...


- ----------------link-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBRUCryE274


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Yeah I'll rush out and buy two. MY suggestions are much more reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> _ was going to go with SEKONDA madness but that is a cliche._


Nop
This is madness


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

James Haury said:


> - ----------------link-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBRUCryE274


Hi James, I know you have a TIMEX chrono, can you please review it.

I really like the t2m706, it reminds me a type xx, but I don't know about the quality.

Jsut need another strap


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have the TIMEX expedition alarm Chrono with a Maroon dial and 3 black subdials for seconds minutes and hours it is a non current model five years old or more the case is all ss with a 20 mm black leather strap with maroon edging ( are you thinking of buying a current model? It won't be exactly the same.) It has the subdials arranged with two on top at 10 and 2 minutes and hours and one at 6 for seconds it has a fixed tachymeter bezel it has pushers for the chrono at 2 and 8 date window at 4. Let me look one up for you .I never use the Chrono I just wanted a nice chrono watch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I reviewed mine at the time but I do not know where that is you can look it up as easy as I can the layout on mine is the same as the one pictured but it is a brushed ss finish. Also the other details I noted. I also have a 2 eye dial chrono inherited from my father.They are both good watches i would have no hesitation reccomending a TIMEX analog Chronograph.http---://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/my-steal-timex-expedition-black-chronograph-t42351-221072-post1578591.html--- copy and paste the preceding it will take you to a review and discussion of the watch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to find a good homage for this.


----------



## nouniard (Dec 6, 2008)

I just recently picked this up as my poor man's Speedmaster:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Fleiger anyone? The strap is a very normal 20 mm width. I love the hands. There is no brown dial never was .Mini had 3 colors shown so I assumed there were 3 dial colors since one of the dial colors was white and one black i thought the third color was brown for a dial color, not a strap. Silly me, the brown was for a strap.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

nouniard said:


> I just recently picked this up as my poor man's Speedmaster:
> 
> View attachment 1139013


Now I don't have to find an homage .Thank you so much.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

EXPLORER this.


----------



## Lava Lamp (Apr 4, 2008)

James Haury said:


> I am going to find a good homage for this.


Try this...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the Edifice Nouniard put up is a better homage.Can you tell which Fleiger is brown dialed? I think it is 4.31. The ZEPPELIN is nice though.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Ballon Bleu.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a big watch at 52 mm and it is a three eye dial so the pushers do work.What exactly is this an homage of? I used to think it was an homage to a Hamilton ventura till I took a good look at a Hamilton Ventura.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

RELAX Daytona?


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

Anybody seen this one before?









Seems a bit like the Jaragar Cartier Santos homage. However, it doesn't have a name brand on it. It's currently selling for $16 on the bay.

Would be curious if anybody has purchased this one or knows anything about the quality.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have seen a similiar watch on mini in the box.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This must be an homage to a ROLEX- Air King maybe?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

homages to The Yachtmaster by Shenhua! Bless YOU!


----------



## Omegon (May 24, 2013)

ninzeo said:


> It does! Haha...very interesting thread, would be a waste if it dies so fast! There are probably a lot of super affordable suggestions you just dont think of yourself. So.... so I will play along. Only super affordables....; I just bought this (yet to receive it though)
> 
> Fineat (Aqua Terra homage) for $20
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...9-poor-mans-blue-handed-aqua-terra-photo1.jpg


I pulled my hair out for nearly two weeks trying to find this watch. I gave up last week, and picked up an Orient Vintage with the blue hands.

I'm doing this 'inexpensive homage' thing all wrong. :-|

There are some other great finds in this thread though. I will have to track down that X-33 homage.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

"I will have to track down that X-33 homage.": let me know if you find one, please!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess maybe this thread is all homaged out.I find it quite RELAXing though.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DATEJust ?:think:


----------



## Igotissues (May 5, 2013)

Just came upon this IWC Aquatimer homage:










USD $ 7.69 - Unisex PU Analog Quartz Wrist Watch with Calendar (Assorted Colors), Free Shipping On All Gadgets!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Is that a BAIJIADA? I have one.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Perhaps(37 mm diameter) this is a TIMEX easy reader homage?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A MOVADO Museum watch Homage? ( 40 mm diameter)But at $4.99 they had to leave out the diamond.


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I have been browsing ebay a lot lately and I've seen a few extremely inexpensive kinda homages.
1. Tag Monaco style? Veloci Tech Men's Rectangle Dial Watch Multi 40$ 
2. Breitling Navitimer? Kronen&Sohne Premier 30$ 
3. Tissot PRC 200? CJIABA 6 hand. 30$  or BYINO  or EYKI 
4. Hublot? Jaragar 30$ 
5. Hamilton Ventura? Eyki 
6. Rolex Submariner? Bagelsport sub 30$ 
7. Rolex Milgauss? Bagelsport 30$


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Charles Hubert (discounted to $75) followed by an image of the Rolex that it mimicks.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

R0l3x Daytona homage.

I like this thread. Should probably post here exclusively! b-)


----------



## andy-g (Feb 17, 2010)

Shom/ploprof wanna be , but in all fairness its a cracking quartz watch


----------



## Igotissues (May 5, 2013)

^ That's a Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500 homage (with Ploprof hands, admittedly).


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HOONU what works on the Jaragar? Now i have to find an homage I think I have exhausted the rolex homages on DX and mini.Is this a crazy numbers Homage:think: IDK?It is 37 mm. It is a good unisex size.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

James Haury said:


> HOONU do the subdials work on the Jaragar? Now i have to fin an homage I think I have exhausted the rolex homages on DX and mini.:think:


Yes, they show weekday, 24-hours and date respectively.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

[email protected] P0 homage from Orkina, this time an automatic:


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

James Haury said:


> HOONU what works on the Jaragar? Now i have to find an homage I think I have exhausted the rolex homages on DX and mini.Is this a crazy numbers Homage:think: IDK?It is 37 mm. It is a good unisex size.


Everything works, it is a "multifunction" rather than a chronograph.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A tribute to the lego corporation?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Ahhh! attempts to tear out hair but his crewcut defeats his efforts.I bought the Quartz simple diver version for 16 bucks .Does it seem to work ok so far ?How much was it? Many people will want that info.--


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

James Haury said:


> A tribute to the lego corporation?


Probably. An acquired taste, though.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Ahhh! attempts to tear out hair but his crewcut defeats his efforts.I bought the Quartz simple diver version for 16 bucks .Does it seem to work ok so far ?How much was it? Many people will want that info.--


It works fine. I've had it for about a year, and I believe it was a 99cent auction on ebay. You know 99 cents for the watch, 20 $ postage and packaging.b-) Oh, and it came on a plether arrangement that I replaced with a bracelet, also acquired on the bay.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not sure what this is an homage of but the ROLEX datejust and lady datejust homages on MIni were just too easy.(HINT,HINT)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe a Breitling Homage?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Another good looking watch but rather large at 46 mm .Dressy .Aviator ,Exploer like? I dont know.Also abvailable in white dial brown strap.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Maybe a Breitling Homage?.b-)


I've never seen a Breitling that looked even remotely like that. I think this is a grand original. Not that I'd want one. :-d


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

More crazy numbers than the other one. 40 mm dia 8 mm thick. Silcone strap.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Ive had this for 4 years now is it an homage of anything? Bueller, Ferris Bueller?-


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Again I a







m thinking Breitling -


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

James Haury said:


> I am not sure what this is an homage of but the ROLEX datejust and lady datejust homages on MIni were just too easy.(HINT,HINT)


Homage to a lunchbox?


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've never seen a chrono and day/date homage seems one or the other, it'd be nice to find one. Here's mine:









James Haury said:


> I am going to find a good homage for this.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

woodt3 said:


> I've never seen a chrono and day/date homage seems one or the other, it'd be nice to find one. Here's mine:
> View attachment 1176912


Like that. Alpha has some good watches, although they are not super affordable.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Stewak homage, I only found out today. Automatic, 20 $ range from e-bay.







Until today, I thought it was original design from the house of "Goer".


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> Like that. Alpha has some good watches, although they are not super affordable.


True. Overall, I feel they're not nearly as affordable as they were, significant price increases over the years, well significant to me at least, but I got mine second hand for an affordable price thanks to a member here.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting thread! Enjoy the watches tremendously!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

woodt3 said:


> True. Overall, I feel they're not nearly as affordable as they were, significant price increases over the years, well significant to me at least, but I got mine second hand for an affordable price thanks to a member here.


I still remember when they were a little over 30 bucks a pop.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

rightrower said:


> Interesting thread! Enjoy the watches tremendously!


Me too! Then again, my watch collection falls almost entirely in this category.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

I love the Omega PO and the Alpha version! But, I had $19. 







This is a solid stainless case with a gasket and a clean handwinding movement (no locking crown): :-!







It keeps great time. I bought it to learn lume; the ghastly green on the dial is [replica] lume on applied markers. 
For under $19 shipped I'm happy. The only issue: the lume pip was installed on TOP of the bezel protective film, lol...o|


----------



## brashboy (Jan 7, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Homage to a lunchbox?


With those biting little red eyes, it seems in the process of mutating into one of the squids from Matrix.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

ROLEX Turn O graph homage from IK colouring for about 29 bucks?


----------



## brashboy (Jan 7, 2013)

James Haury said:


> ROLEX Turn O graph homage from IK colouring for about 29 bucks?


And looks to be worth every penny!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Week ender,Again?It's less than seven bucks and may be worth it for the strap.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

brashboy said:


> And looks to be worth every penny!


 It is no worse than something fished from The bay.I have IK colouring watches they are fine for the price.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Not sure where this fits case is claimed to be ss .The dial has 12.3,6.9 like a Explorer homage but with a tank style case.


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Eyki's ventura homage, is it still sold?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn JY-G3 met Tapatalk 4


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont know just kind of a unique watch.Prove me wrong ,you homage sleuths.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.trintec.com/aviator-watches-en.htmlA really inexpensive Trintec Homage( they were first out with large square watches not B& R )


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Perhaps this is an homage to a DIESEL or a FOSSIL?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

James Haury said:


> Perhaps this is an homage to a DIESEL or a FOSSIL?





James Haury said:


> I dont know just kind of a unique watch.Prove me wrong ,you homage sleuths.





James Haury said:


> Not sure where this fits case is claimed to be ss .The dial has 12.3,6.9 like a Explorer homage but with a tank style case.


These don't appear to be homages of anything. Just very affordable watches. I'm not sure what the point of all this is.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A driving watch for the younger set







while cruising in their pedal car?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Basically a milsub homage with a date 42 mm wr claimed 50 meters .Wait? whats that on the dial?! A RAT hit it kill it!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Once again I am thinking Breitling(It's on my brain)This watch at 28.50 usd 

seems to be an actual quartz chrono.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A breitling homage(Sorry it looks like it to me) about 29 bucks and appears to be a real chronograph.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

James Haury said:


> A breitling homage(Sorry it looks like it to me) about 29 bucks and appears to be a real chronograph.


You're right. It does look like a Breitling. I just don't happen to like that particular Breitling. If I had one, I would put it up for sale quick smart, so no need to get an homage! ;-)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

At least someones on the job. But dollars to donuts they are homages of something.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

that looks kind a like this TRintec


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

a CAN OF BEANS TO REPLACE THE ONE THAT DISSAPEARED,(EYES BUM equipment watches suspiciously)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

TAG HEUER?


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

James Haury said:


> TAG HEUER?


TAG Heuer F1 look-alike.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is some update pictures of my hybrid milgauss/submariner homage. I've been considering selling it but putting it on the mesh bracelet has me reconsidering. On it I almost get a slight Omega Ploprof feel from it. Gaaaah should I keep it.....?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It looks really nice.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.bobswatches.com/rolex-vintage-oyster-w--ss-rivet-bracelet-6569.htmlJust for curiousity's sake here is a vintage ROLEX Oyster with a folded and riveted steel bracelet.The link will take you there.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

$20 quartz Sinn U2S homage


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Here is some update pictures of my hybrid milgauss/submariner homage. I've been considering selling it but putting it on the mesh bracelet has me reconsidering. On it I almost get a slight Omega Ploprof feel from it. Gaaaah should I keep it.....?


You should definitely NOT keep it. This Frankenstein conglomeration of a watch should be promptly mailed to me. I will keep it safely locked up with his Frankenstein cousin, the Snowflake GMT.










You let me know when you're ready to ship, and I'll get you my info. Its what's best for the watch. He should be with his own kind. ;-)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

What is the linked watch apeing?ORKINA W004 Fashionable Rubber Band Quartz Analog Wrist Watch for Men - Black + Blue (1 x LR626) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme Sorry, I am not on my home computer. I cannot post the photo. It also comes in red white and black dial with red numbers it is not ver water resistant.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

tag heuer carrera homage?? £35 on watchshop uk, looks awesome. this is defo on my xmas list









chico


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A Maureen a mule Au Pair Homage







http://dx.com/p/speatak-sp9043g-fas...h-w-simple-calendar-black-290841#.UvoCV860tkg


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Same Idea as the Tag heuer monaco but digital.---USD $ 21.99 - Men's Multi-Function Analog-Digital Square Dial Rubber Band Quartz Analog Wrist Watch (Gold),


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A tribute to an inexpensive Casio? or is this an inexpensive Casio?--http://www.miniinthebox.com/unisex-multi-function-square-lcd-dial-alloy-band-digital-watch-silver_p768489.html#







Also comes in Gold tone.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A tribute to a undersea  boat?---http://www.miniinthebox.com/men-s-calendar-function-big-round-dial-silicone-band-quartz-analog-wrist-watch-assorted-colors_p857391.html--


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.miniinthebox.com/men-s-q...and-wrist-watch-assorted-colors_p721893.htmlI don't know no one besides me is looking anyway. But let me say Mar Mil and all heck will break loose. I guess it is a tribute to a very hot engine in Europe.It is a big watch too so it could be in large and inexpensive.







V6 could be a take on Tissot V8 watches


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Once again I am uncertain as to who it is homage to, but it is a simple easy to read good design.NO one else is looking anyway.Prove me wrong!--http://www.miniinthebox.com/unisex-pu-analog-quartz-wrist-watch-with-calendar-assorted-colors_p434809.html---


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I am pretty sure James, that that particlar site will, very soon be paying us to take their watches off of their hands.

See, I'm reading your posts!!.

K.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Kubby said:


> I am pretty sure James, that that particlar site will, very soon be paying us to take their watches off of their hands.
> 
> See, I'm reading your posts!!.
> 
> K.


I have some of their watches ( from Mini and Deal extreme, I 'm not sure about tiny deal.)and they are not bad some are less not bad than others but all in all worth the price.Nice to know some one is reading.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

This is a Merona, the store brand for Target. Kinda resembles another famous watch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Ron521 said:


> View attachment 1414023
> This is a MerDaytolona, the store brand for Target. Kinda resembles another famous watch.


A RELAX Daytona?


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

CMcG said:


> Now this is my kind of thread!
> $25 Orkina and $16 Infantry PAM-esques
> 
> View attachment 1075054


That Infantry really is a piece of crap. The dials just wobble around depending on the position of your wrist. It made me swear off all sub $80,- watches.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Gisae said:


> That Infantry really is a piece of crap. The dials just wobble around depending on the position of your wrist. It made me swear off all sub $80,- watches.


Yours may be crap, but mine has been fine. Infantry has a one year warranty, so maybe you should try getting it fixed or replaced.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Orkina PO - less than $20.








borrowed pic.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Once again I am uncertain as to who it is homage to, but it is a simple easy to read good design.NO one else is looking anyway.Prove me wrong!--http://www.miniinthebox.com/unisex-pu-analog-quartz-wrist-watch-with-calendar-assorted-colors_p434809.html---


Clearly a homage to the Melbourne Hawthorn.;-)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Well thats the best guess so far.I had no clue.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Perhaps the ALPHA planet ocean is not dead?-- Alpha Watch


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A TAG HEUER Homage?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe SUUNTO?- there are better examples though.--(SPOVAN) Men's Sports Digital Watch w/ Barometer WMN-247286 - TinyDeal--


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A smallish fleiger?Well I seem to have misplaced that one but here is a Homage to an early TIMEX LED watch?-






I also found COSS Forester watches.What will they homage next a watch from the claw machine?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

View attachment 1440478


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

IPA said:


> View attachment 1440478


It is a nice watch by all appearances but what does it homage?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A smaller fleiger style watch from MINI--






SPEATAK SP9005G Vouge Men's Head Layer Cowhide Band Quartz Wrist Watch w/ Date Display - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

James Haury said:


> It is a nice watch by all appearances but what does it homage?


IWC Portuguese!


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

and that's extremely inexpensive? maybe if you compare it to the IWC itself, but the first prices I see for Agelocer watches are around the $500 mark 

it looks very well made, so if it's in the 'extremely inexpensive'-price range I'd buy it (even though I already have two Portuguese homages).


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Joeri35 said:


> and that's extremely inexpensive? maybe if you compare it to the IWC itself, but the first prices I see for Agelocer watches are around the $500 mark
> 
> it looks very well made, so if it's in the 'extremely inexpensive'-price range I'd buy it (even though I already have two Portuguese homages).


Here in China it goes for 80-150$...


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

IPA said:


> Here in China it goes for 80-150$...


Link?
francobollo


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Here is my SOKI that started out like the other one in this thred. I added a bezel insert and leather strap while removing the crown guards. Took one homage and made another homage.


Do you mind sharing what the lug width of that soki is? thanks!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

FPSPearce said:


> Do you mind sharing what the lug width of that soki is? thanks!


Its a 20mm lug width.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

IPA said:


> View attachment 1440478


Hi 

Where can this one be found?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

New Fashion Sports Mens Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Black Leather Day Show | eBay









If not for the ol' "second seconds hand" at six instead of a power reserve, I'd worry about this Mille Miglia homage-excuse me, this "New Fashion Sports Mens Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Black Leather Day Show"-running afoul of forum rules.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

IntendedEffect said:


> New Fashion Sports Mens Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Black Leather Day Show | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1441529
> 
> ...


AS long as it has it's own name and is not an attempt to decieve it is an Homage and not a fakeroo.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

IPA said:


> Here in China it goes for 80-150$...


Still more then the other $20 homages here, but a very good price for a good looking watch!

Would like to see a link as well


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Joeri35 said:


> Still more then the other $20 homages here, but a very good price for a good looking watch!
> 
> Would like to see a link as well


Yap I am waiting for the link too ;-)

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

millenbop said:


> IWC Portuguese!
> 
> View attachment 1440793


How about this one, looks even more like IWC and it's only $18.15!








Gentle Mens White Dial Fashion 6 Hand Date Automatic Mechanical Analog Watch | eBay


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

SteelDayDateJust.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Daytona homage $40aus around $32us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> SteelDayDateJust.


I?m about to order one, just not sure whether it would be Day Date, Milgauss or both. Black dial Daytona also looks great...I must stop here!


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hrvoje Gudelj said:


> ...I must stop here!


Oh, how we've all been here... And failed miserably


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Hrvoje Gudelj said:


> I?m about to order one, just not sure whether it would be Day Date, Milgauss or both. Black dial Daytona also looks great...


If it helps (+/-): a Daytona hommage from Jaragar is cheaper than a Bagel. I could not stop myself ordering one (at .........s):


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> If it helps (+/-): a Daytona hommage from Jaragar is cheaper than a Bagel. I could not stop myself ordering one (at .........s):


Thank you, but I'm kinda more into Bagelsport. Not sure why, maybe it's because of all the fuss about them and mostly positive reviews? I know it's all pretty much the same thing, but still...
Anyway, after some thinking, I just ordered Explorer II from Bagelsport and let's see how it works out on the lottery.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

I am really sorry, forgot all about this thread until I it was bumped now.
Here, the most used seller at Taobao for this watch:
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp..._id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
aprox. 140$

I can´t find the cheaper one right now, but there sure was one that sold them much cheaper


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

I can do cheaper than that, though. This is 50$:http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id...dcb4c15d3f636808e193&spm=a230r.1.17.38.FO35EI


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

IPA said:


> I can do cheaper than that, though. This is 50$:http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id...dcb4c15d3f636808e193&spm=a230r.1.17.38.FO35EI


Sorry, a little OT, but why are they setting the watch bands on fire at the bottom of this page?


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

wromg said:


> Sorry, a little OT, but why are they setting the watch bands on fire at the bottom of this page?


Yes, that's most perplexing; why?


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all. Can anyone find out, to which expensive watch, is Casio's below homage? 
(Even the Casio itself, goes for $150)










Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay, no answers yet, then let me reveal the expensive ones. (IWC, Fortis, Hamilton) 
But I also don't know, which one of these below 3, was the first/original design. Anyone knows?


























Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

wromg said:


> Sorry, a little OT, but why are they setting the watch bands on fire at the bottom of this page?


To show that it is leather and not plastic i guess


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

francobollo said:


> Link?
> francobollo


I have found this for 50USD...


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Most dangerous thread ever! LOL


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

out of production Alpha


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I just received my ORKINA P.O Homage about eight. (finally checked my mail) So far I am very pleased with it for $16.95 or was it 15.95? I'll put the picture up in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could not resist. Just ordered, 17€ shipped from HKG. LOL


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Just acquired one of these (stolen pic of course because I take horrible pics)









now to save up for


----------



## monocryl (May 6, 2014)

I would love to buy this watch but I can't get any success with registering to taobao no matter how hard I tried! http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13994026294108&drKey=242&libId=a157266b-e3d2-485b-b6cb-ec881e559842&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Ff71%2Fextremely-inexpensive-famous-watch-homage-club-856673-27.html&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fdetail.tmall.com%2Fitem.htm%3Fid%3D38749103143%26ali_refid%3Da3_420434_1006%3A1107962928%3A6%3Aholuns%3Ab80b98da2680dcb4c15d3f636808e193%26ali_trackid%3D1_b80b98da2680dcb4c15d3f636808e193%26spm%3Da230r.1.17.38.FO35EI&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Ff71%2Fextremely-inexpensive-famous-watch-homage-club-856673-28.html&title=Watchuseek%2C%20The%20Most%20Visited%20Watch%20Forum%20Site%20...%20In%20The%20World.&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fdetail.tmall.com%2Fitem.htm%3Fid%3D...1.17.38.FO35EIAny help appreciated!
BTW this is my first post & I'm afraid the bug has bit me hard!!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

monocryl said:


> I would love to buy this watch but I can't get any success with registering to taobao no matter how hard I tried! Any help appreciated!
> BTW this is my first post & I'm afraid the bug has bit me hard!!


Welcome ;-) 
Maybe you can use a taobao agent? What watch would you like to buy?

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## monocryl (May 6, 2014)

I guess it is obvious it's my very first post!
I meant the link posted by IPA 4 days ago.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

monocryl said:


> I guess it is obvious it's my very first post!
> I meant the link posted by IPA 4 days ago.


Check your messages inbox

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## Jasonvoorhees (May 3, 2014)

Oops just ignore!


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Is this an homage? It's a 12$ quartz...










and what about this?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

If they come off your watch will they float away?:think:


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

James Haury said:


> If they come off your watch will they float away?


Yes they will... ;-)

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

The famous Casio A159W:










The Quasio $5.88:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.miniinthebox.com/men-s-a...ital-wrist-watch-assorted-color_p1262959.html






Perhaps this is an homage to the DW-5600 or at least a CASIO sports model.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This is not an homage to the Brietling Aerospace.As you can clearly see.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This is not an homage to the Nautilus


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Error...excuse me


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Alpha P.O. homage on Hirsch alligator









Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An homage to colorful CASIO and TIMEX digital watches--(SKMEI) Waterproof Digital Watch w/ Alarm f Kids WWT-286768 - TinyDeal


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Casio F91W--
View attachment 1501851
Electronic Wrist Watch for Kid Children WKD-188239 - TinyDeal


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

James Haury said:


> Casio F91W


If it's from the same factory as my 'A159W'...










... you'll need to take into account a few things:

* a (deliberate?) rubbish build; 
* no Quality Control whatsoever;
* lacking accuracy (seriously; mine has 'lost' an entire minute over a couple of days);
* unexpected, spontaneous 'outbursts' of what's supposed to be the 'alarm' function.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Once again a Happy deal will not let me copy pictures so here is a link.--DealsMachine: TVG Blue LED Sports Wrist Watch with Analog-Digital Show Round Dial and Stainless Steel Watchband Gift Box--Is this trying to look like it might be a TAG HEUER? I found some pictures I can copy!







:-d


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 1503282
And here it is in white.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

More examples of Not TAG watches, if you want to fool someone for a little while.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A extremely cheap Monaco homage(a watch not a-http://des.dealsmachine.com/uploads/2014/201403/heditor/201403250926236013.jpg principality.)


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

James Haury said:


> A extremely cheap Monaco homage(a watch not ahttp://des.dealsmachine.com/uploads/2014/201403/heditor/201403250926236013.jpg principality.)


That actually looks pretty nice! But such a shame of the non-working sub-dials. Can't stand those...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Parnis IWC homage.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

You can see the second hand better on the PARNIS.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Can you say week ender?-USD $ 7.59 - Unisex Casual Style Colorful Frabic Band Quartz Wrist Watch (Assorted Colors), Free Shipping On All Gadgets!--what is frabic ?it might not be too durable.For $7.59though if it really fabric and decent it might be ok.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

this is a tribute to the blahs--USD $ 6.64 - Unisex Simple All Matched Round Dial PU Band Quartz Analog Wrist Watch(Assorted Color), Free Shipping On All Gadgets!--


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.miniinthebox.com/unisex-...and-water-resistant-wrist-watch_p1245615.html--A tribute to moustaches.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 1525833
another, apparently for women.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An homage to a famous tower in France--USD $ 6.99 - Women's and Girl's the Eiffel Tower Style PU Analog Quartz Wrist Watch (Assorted Colors), Free Shipping On All Gadgets!--


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

XELOR Daytona Homage?--DealsMachine: Biaoqi Quartz Watch with Strips Indicate Gold Case Steel Watch Band for Men (White Dial)--


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

SPEATAK SP9010G Fashion Men's Rubber Band Quartz Wrist Watch w/ Date Display - Black + Yellow - Free Shipping - DealExtreme--ROO?By which mean Royal Oak Offshore?:think: Is that what they are trying to homage?


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks more like a hublot to me.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I read that in a review from an owner right after I made the statement it looked like a ROO.(Aussies please note, Kanga is not meant to be implied here)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.tinydeal.com/eyki-fashion-analog-digital-quartz-watch-for-men-p-109535.html?bp=339






BIG TIC?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

New Fashion Luxury Rubber Men Quartz Wristwatch WWT-308667 - TinyDeal


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DealsMachine: Curren Unique Quartz Watch with Date Analog Indicate Leather Watchband for Men


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DealsMachine: Exquisite Quartz Wrist Watch with Cartoon for Children K-087--DOMO KUN.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The BEATLES!DealsMachine: Exquisite Beatles Nanci Pattern Quartz Silicone Watch 9511A


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DealsMachine: Stylish Unisex Quartz Rubber Band Wrist Watch (Blue)-Untersee Boot?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DealsMachine: Stylish and Special Digit Dial Leather Wrist Watch (Black)-Math.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DealsMachine: Unique Square Quartz Band Watch for Female (Black)-if you fall asleep with the tv on you may recognize this dial.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.dealsmachine.com/best_162992.html


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.dealsmachine.com/best_163136.html
View attachment 1561955
An homage to a famous chrono. Used in a vaccum?Or Maybe at an American racetrack?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 1561957
Possibly a OYSTER QUARTZ tribute?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

looks kind of like a radio room VOSTOK.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> Once again a Happy deal will not let me copy pictures so here is a link.--DealsMachine: TVG Blue LED Sports Wrist Watch with Analog-Digital Show Round Dial and Stainless Steel Watchband Gift Box--Is this trying to look like it might be a TAG HEUER? I found some pictures I can copy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received this and have had it about two weeks it is big and heavy the bracelet is folded steel and I like it.It is much heavier than a TAG HEUER would probably be.It seems to be actually stainless steel and claims wr to 10 bar.I think I paid about 20 bucks or so and to me it is worth it.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

SKMEI 1016 Men's 50m Waterproof Analog + Digital Dual Mode Display Sports Watch - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme--so does this homage a G shock aviation watch?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 1606185
> SKMEI 1016 Men's 50m Waterproof Analog + Digital Dual Mode Display Sports Watch - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme--so does this homage a G shock aviation watch?


this has a nice dial !


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got G-Shock tastes and an S-Shock budget o|

I got this Skmei for $8 (including shipping) off eBay although the tag said it should be RMB 168 anywhere in China... that's about $30 CAD! It's nicer than I expected |> Apparently this is not an eBay-only brand and the company has a website: Guangzhou LED Watches | Binary and special LED watch | LCD Watches | Guangzhou h

It's a close homage to the G-Shock Mudman G9300. The digital functions are basic-but-serviceable and it comes with a manual in both English and Chinese. The compass and moon-phase sub-dials from the Mudman don't actually work but they do have funky moving patterns on them that I find pleasantly amusing. It claims 50M water resistance, with the disclaimer not to push the buttons while submerged :-(

It's pretty light, despite being 52mm and the plastic doesn't feel as cheap as it should for this price point. Apart from the gnarly look and massive size, the coolest thing about this watch is the multicolour backlight. By holding the light button for 2-3 seconds, you can select your preference: blue, red, green, purple, yellow, and a flashing mode that rotates all the colours.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

CMcG said:


> I've got G-Shock tastes and an S-Shock budget o|
> 
> I got this Skmei for $8 (including shipping) off eBay although the tag said it should be RMB 168 anywhere in China... that's about $30 CAD! It's nicer than I expected |> Apparently this is not an eBay-only brand and the company has a website: Guangzhou LED Watches | Binary and special LED watch | LCD Watches | Guangzhou h
> 
> ...


I actually saw S shocks in Kuwait( sold along with fake Relaxes Omeegas etc) but never connected them with SKMEI till now. Thanks for adding to my knowledge.I do not think any digital watch makers reccomend pushing buttons underwater.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I actually saw S shocks in Kuwait( sold along with fake Relaxes Omeegas etc) but never connected them with SKMEI till now. Thanks for adding to my knowledge.I do not think any digital watch makers reccomend pushing buttons underwater.


I'm happy to be able to add to your already prodigious knowledge of ultra-affordables 

As for pushing buttons under water, Casio G-Shocks have a reputation for extreme toughness, and I believe that includes being able to use the pushers underwater... at least it does with their higher end models like the Master of G series. I certainly won't be trying it with my poor Skmei S-Shock :-d


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Close.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I mean a cold airless Vaccum.This is also known as the final frontier.--*Capt. Kirk*: Space, the final frontier. These are the voyages of the starship Enterprise. Its 5-year mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek out new life and new civilizations, to boldly go where no man has gone before.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wish i could find a cheap Ploprof homage, i'd be all over it but the cheapest ploprof homages are around $800-1200 bones, too much to pay for one imo.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

this is kind of interesting.Maybe someone could put them all together and get themto work.--Watch Parts 50g Steampunk Altered CYBERPUNK Cogs Gears - US$12.44









Overall:​
_Price:​_
_Quality:​_
_Appearance:​_



[*=right]*Funny!!*

_By:*leehaos 2013-05-23 05:13:07*_
_*This watch is so funny! I like to build models but watch is the first time! It is really fun! The quality is well and I am surprise that none of parts miss during the express! Good!*_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1017 yachtmaster homage, 38mm for $40 in one's choice of colors on the Bay.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

I finally got around to reading this thread. Holy hand grenades, it's awesome.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

waiting for this IWC homage, Parnis automatic, 7 days power reserve.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Homage to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms legend.


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

$40 Aqua Terra homage by Alba:


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just received my Parnis pilot 47mm power reserve today. (although it's dial indicates a 7 days power reserve, it's actually around 30+ hours only)
It's a huge watch, 47mm diameter and 17mm thickness!








This Parnis is a homage to IWC Big Pilot Top Gun.


----------



## Mgm94 (Apr 9, 2015)

Were did you get this watch for $40?



bulletz said:


> $40 Aqua Terra homage by Alba:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

They forget to tell you that you need to divide it by 5 and 18/30ths:-d.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The one on the left is sort of a Milsub Homage (I am grasping at straws really)The center honors cubism.The right one is a fleiger style.


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

Dang, this is a great thread!
Between this one, and the "$20 or less" thread, you people make it hard to escape the PULL of these inexpensive (but interesting) watches.
And James Haury's posts prove to me that I'm not the only one who scrolls thru the ali**/overstock/ebay sites, just to see what catches my eye.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chopard homage.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The first rule of Homage club is talk about homage club.The second rule of homage club is talk about homage club.The third rule of homage club is never do not talk about homage club.The fourth rule of homage club is post on homage club.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

OH yeah , well Jeremy Clarkson wears an Omega Railmaster actually he has a collection,As does James My and Richard Hammond.----https://monochrome-watches.com/watc...rs-jeremy-clarkson-richard-hammond-james-may/


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

SKMEI 50m Waterproof PU Band Rectangular Dial Electronic Watch - Black + Blue (1 x CR2016) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme-- I would call this a DW-56600 homage.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1124* - Can anyone guess what watch this emulates? Unlike Megir, they didn't bother with a 14-sided back cover.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

airernaP backwards? Where did you find that airernaP Maureen a Muleteer homage, DX ?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I should know what this homages but I am not entirely certain. IT could be aping an Audemars Piguet city of sail watch kinda.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

THIS ONE REMINDS ME VERY MUCH OF A GRUEN SOVIET BUT LARGER.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

James Haury said:


> I should know what this homages but I am not entirely certain. IT could be aping an Audemars Piguet city of sail watch kinda.
> View attachment 6734826


Aside from being ugly, those screws would drive me insane!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a watch that was similiar it was a pretty nice watch.I don't wear it anymore I gave it away it was faux.The screws on it were faux as well .Why would the screws bug you? Houston,I can see it as a HUBLOT homage.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

It looks more like a Hublot Classic Fusion?


----------



## fly_us (Dec 4, 2015)

James Haury said:


> I should know what this homages but I am not entirely certain. IT could be aping an Audemars Piguet city of sail watch kinda.
> View attachment 6734826


Honestly, i kinda like it.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-698* series (Rado Jubile homage)










*DOM M-132D* (Casio Edifice EF-132D homage)


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Parnis IWC homage.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fly_us said:


> Honestly, i kinda like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Jaragar Classic Fusion homage - not skeleton


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> MTD-1017 yachtmaster homage, 38mm for $40 in one's choice of colors on the Bay.


If that's the "homage" watch. it's a fake or replica, and not allowed in this forum. "Homage" watches do not have the original watch's branding. The are very similar in design to the original model, but are either blank (sterile), or feature another brand's name and/or logo. Any copy of a Casio, using the name "Casio" is an illegal replica watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 1533135
> SPEATAK SP9010G Fashion Men's Rubber Band Quartz Wrist Watch w/ Date Display - Black + Yellow - Free Shipping - DealExtreme--ROO?By which mean Royal Oak Offshore?:think: Is that what they are trying to homage?


In the style of the Hublot Big Bang series. The AP Royal Oak bezel isn't round.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

fly_us said:


> Honestly, i kinda like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


I think it is about 20 bucks from deal extreme.If you decide you want to buy it read everything carefully at least twice notice what it says and does not say in the description and expect to replace the strap if it is leather.THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE RUBBER THOUGH.But what these sites call leather is synthetic leather and not too good.tHEY ALSO HAVE WATCHES WITH GENUINE LEATHER.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

THE WATERBURY | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men-- This an Homage to the ROLEX explorer.Don't ask if it is explorer one or two if If write explorer it is the original.I will keep trying for a photo but as of right now TIMEX.COM is not letting me download the image.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

^


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 3783* (PAM homage - Radiomir 1940). 41.4mm *$17.49 now at Deals Machine.com
choice of 4 colors

*







*







*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you daschlag.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Main Features:• 30M water resistance, convenient for daily life, you can wear it to do daily washing, such as washing hands and face
• A mini window to display date, let you know daily date clearly
• Three working sub-dials, one works as second dial accurate to 0.1 second, one works as minute dial and one works as second dial, help you get time easily
• Genuine leather strap, comfortable to wear and durable to use
• Classic pin buckle, easy to adjust the length-- I am not sure how good the strap is for around 20 bucks.The logo shape reminds me of TAG. I would say it reminds me of a Monaco but it has one too many subdials.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Deleted. Wrong message.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a better picture.The UZI watch has the same case.Though there may be an older watch it homages.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A Fleiger style.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I will use this later.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 6802602
> What does this remind you of anyone,Anyone?


Link doesn't work.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, well it does now. Perhaps the pictured watch is Luminox homage?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

yet another Maureen a muleteer homage.Why is she involved with Mules?:-d


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A genuine ROLEX.Just to shake things up a bit.I love that beautiful Chocolate brown dial.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I
View attachment 6841090
View attachment 6841090
believe the subdials actually work on these.If you just see an attachment # click on it to see the watches.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A u-Boat/welder HOMAGE WITH CHINESE NUMERALS IN 4 DIFFERENT COLOR SCHEMES.THAT'S ENOUGH FOR TODAY.All todays homages are from deals machine.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> If that's the "homage" watch. it's a fake or replica, and not allowed in this forum. "Homage" watches do not have the original watch's branding. The are very similar in design to the original model, but are either blank (sterile), or feature another brand's name and/or logo. Any copy of a Casio, using the name "Casio" is an illegal replica watch.


It's not a fake Casio, it's a Casio homage to a Rolex Yachtmaster.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

daschlag said:


> It's not a fake Casio, it's a Casio homage to a Rolex Yachtmaster.


My bad! They actually have fake Casios of all types on AliX. If you make it, the Chinese will fake it!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> My bad! They actually have fake Casios of all types on AliX. If you make it, the Chinese will fake it!


Yeah, I see plenty of "homage" Casio Edifices on Ali.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> Yeah, I see plenty of "homage" Casio Edifices on Ali.


I've even seen fake low end digitals going for $2 instead of a real $10 Casio.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

I like homages, it gives one the opportunity to wear something one admires, but can't afford, I quenched my craving for a PO many years ago, when *HERC* was a brand to be found on eBay for around € 80. I was more of a person of € 50 watches and waited. All of a sudden the watch became available for ½ price and I bought it.

Because it came on a orange leather fake croco strap, it all was a bit to orange for me and I decided to buy a cheap, but solid bracelet that also was a homage to an Omega bracelet. It looked like this:









I like it, but still wanted a different color of dial. One day there was NOS HERC in black and blue on the Bay!

It had a black bezel en pusher rings and a blue dial. I could work with that!









The end of the story, was that I sold the black watch with the orange's movement, dial and hands (I did not have to pull the dial nor the hands, just switch the movements!) The plastic was still on the bezel!









Now I had the watch switched over and I reckoned, I can use the leather strap again and I still wear the watch from time to time, as the movement (multi dial) is really good and keeps time excellently!









I think HERC has seized to exist recently when they started to be only available on their own watch site for many years and not on eBay anymore. They raised their prices considerably and brought new models, also PAM homages, but more expensive then Parnis, while these have more then doubled their prices also. A real shame! They had excellent quality!

I have had these too:

Bought used as these are already overpriced om the Bay. A real POC! The winding stem broke, I found a replacement, but the dial and hands had to be lifted. Then the top of the movement stem broke, which had the seconds hand on. I never, ever, buy a Parnis without a Sea Gull movement again!









A real shame, I loved the watch, so a replacement but with Sea Gull might be an option once...

I had this one too:









It had a cr*p bracelet, so I put a nice rally strap on it. The sibs dial on the left broke on me, so I sold it.

I also had this one used, not bad, but the 24 h axle was to short to be in contact with the movement, according to my watchmaker! Also, the hands kept on coming off...









I also loved these square Trintec homages but sold them too (Don't forget, Bell & Ross models are a homage to the Trintec, not the other way around!)















And I wanted the homage with the black bezel, but they send me the wrong one. It was cr•p too, so I gave it away!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I really like this one even though it doesn't get as much wrist time as it should.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

LETS SEE IF WE CAN FIND AN HOMAGE FOR THIS.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

​To me both appear to have similiar case shapes.
The First Rolex Oyster Watch From 1926 | aBlogtoWatchwww.ablogtowatch.com857 × 1000Search by imageOriginal 1926 pre-production Rolex Oyster watch on my wrist from the collection of Rolex expert James Dowling.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 6908970
This has a similiar case shape.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

ROLEX OYSTER Shaped?






Planet ocean Homage?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

And here is a picture of the real thing.






Here is the tribute.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skmei 1134 homage to the Casio DW5600E. Got it on special for USD$6.36 delivered last week at DealsMachine for a fun beater watch.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Here are two ultra affordable BRM Homages. The brown one is by Adee Kaye and the black by SUG.


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

Digitec is a local Indonesian brand who has a slew of G Shock homages. This is DG 2065T an homage of G Shock GW A1100R


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Do the sub dials function?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 6908986
> 
> 
> ​To me both appear to have similiar case shapes.
> The First Rolex Oyster Watch From 1926 | aBlogtoWatchwww.ablogtowatch.com857 × 1000Search by imageOriginal 1926 pre-production Rolex Oyster watch on my wrist from the collection of Rolex expert James Dowling.


No offense but those watches are absolutely nothing alike. Apart from both having slightly rounded edges there is nothing similar about them at all. The Rolex is small, elegant, and probably about half the size of that other watch. It's a bit like saying that a vintage E-Type Jaguar is the same as a Range Rover because they both have round wheels. It's also like that other watch you posted asking if it is similar to a Planet Ocean. Why, because it has a bracelet and a round dial and vaguely pointed hands? I'm not trying to rain on anybody's parade here or take away from the appreciation of affordable homage watches but I just don't see any kind of resemblance with many of the watches you post to the originals, it's almost like you've just picked the first thing you saw at random based on a very tenuous or simple impression of one element. I don't mean to be rude but I just don't see it with a lot of these at all.


----------



## hendyir (Aug 19, 2015)

SteevoLS said:


> Do the sub dials function?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


the subdials is actually a digtal watch with negative display. top screen shows the hour and minute, bottom screen shows the seconds, and the right hand one shows the date. It also have a stopwatch, alarm , and light function


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I said they have simiiar case shapes.Ok, I was reaching there. Find a better Homage then.I'll bet someone has done it.Do your homework find an homage that fits your strict parameters and put it on this thread.Remember the title "Extremely inexpensive famous watch homage club"


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I do not believe the sub dials function.This is a huge cheap watch.There are actual Chronographs and 3 eye dials availabe(day ,date and 24 hour time)from sites like these though they are not as inexpensive as those with fake subdials.The watches which do have actual functional analog subdials tend to be rather large. A really excellent brand like SEIKO can do rather compact Chronographs.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what watch this is Which Jay Leno is wearing? I am going to try to find an homage but since I am employed again-)) and driving 1.5 to 2 hours a day(I have to drive slower at night in the snow) it may take some time.Any help would be appreciated.By the way deal extreme is now listing SEIKO 5 watches for sale.Also other Seiko watches






are shown as available.This is the closest i could get for an homage.Yes, I realize it creates a vaccum.I hope you will at least enjoy watching Jay Leno driving Steve Mcqueens Jaguar.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 6909098
> 
> And here is a picture of the real thing.
> View attachment 6909122
> Here is the tribute.


That's not a HOMAGE, but this is. Too bad the bezel doesn't rotate.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived tonight. As homages go, this one is rather shameless. But then again, so am I. I'm calling it my Bagelsport Explorsion.

At first I was a bit miffed. I had ordered what was described as a 40mm dial, but when I pulled this out of the box, not only was it not 40mm, or the new Rolex Explorer size of 39mm; it's the traditional Explorer size of 36mm. I have an almost 8-inch wrist and was thinking there is no way it would work. But it was so cheap (about $45), it's not like I was going to attempt to send it back to China. So I put it on ... and it works pretty good I think! I definitely wouldn't go a single millimeter smaller.

LOVE the dial. It's the blackest black dial I've ever had -- and I love me a black-black dial. Little details like a signed, screw-down crown, signed clasp and some sort of Bagelsport design on the display caseback. The bracelet is definitely cheap, but it at least is comfortable and I think looks pretty good. Hacking seconds is nice.

I absolutely love the look. This kind of clinches for me that a Rollie Ex is in my future.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

One guess as to what famous watch these are a homage to. I got carried away at the very reasonable price so I bought 3 watches with different color bezels. 
The watch in picture two has a green bezel. It would look better in the sunlight. but I took the picture inside with a bounce flash. These watches have sapphire crystals and are supposed to be
water resistant to 200 meters, but I am not chancing getting them wet! I only paid $163.23 for all 3, so I think they look really good for such a low price.










































​


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Details? More pics, less studio?
They do look good!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The best part about all of this is the ridiculous brand names the knock-off makers come up with.

WOMAGE? You have to wonder whether that's not just a typo.

And I never realised before today that I've always desired watch named SCREAM.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

My offering to the extremely cheap watch list... the strap cost way more than the watch. My apologies it's not called a Venoce, Scream nor a Womage.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

This one here.


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

^ Parnis? 

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

The watch I posted several posts back is a Vinoce Scuba Diving series watch from Hong Kong. I bought it on AliEx*****. It is very comfortable to wear. It has a pretty nice bracelet with brushed and polished surfaces. It actually keeps as good time as some of my name brand, much higher end quartz watches. The case back is configured like a Rolex, with knurled edges to the back. Here are closer views of the front and back. The words "superlative chronometer officially certified" are pure BS, I'm sure. I would not wear it swimming even though it says it is 200m certified. The ads are worded as though this is all true, but I take it with a grain of salt. But it keeps good time and it looks good, and I use it as a "beater" watch that I don't have to worry too much about.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

In all honesty, is it as nice in real life as it looks in the photos you've posted? It really looks fantastic! (Blatant rip off or not lol)

Truth be told, I'm seriously considering buying a Corgeut black bay watch as I'll likely never be able to afford the real deal, but this also looks tops. I don't have many qualms about this sort of watch as literally no one in my circle is remotely interested or knowledgeable about watches, so I'm not trying to fool anyone. I just like the look, but don't want to wear something that I'm not happy with the quality (very happy with the quality of my steinhart for example)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks good! Are the watches 43, 42 or 40mm in diameter? And are you sure about the sapphire crystal? I found a listing on AleeX, and it just listed the crystal(mirror) as "crystal"--it didn't say sapphire. Still, looks like really nice watches for less than $60 bucks each. Enjoy them!


hongkongtaipan said:


> The watch I posted several posts back is a Vinoce Scuba Diving series watch from Hong Kong. I bought it on AliEx*****. It is very comfortable to wear. It has a pretty nice bracelet with brushed and polished surfaces. It actually keeps as good time as some of my name brand, much higher end quartz watches. The case back is configured like a Rolex, with knurled edges to the back. Here are closer views of the front and back. The words "superlative chronometer officially certified" are pure BS, I'm sure. I would not wear it swimming even though it says it is 200m certified. The ads are worded as though this is all true, but I take it with a grain of salt. But it keeps good time and it looks good, and I use it as a "beater" watch that I don't have to worry too much about.
> 
> View attachment 7330010
> 
> View attachment 7330018


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

SteevoLS said:


> ^ Parnis?
> 
> Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, in fact it is; with a sapphire crystal too.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

glassmandave said:


> Looks good! Are the watches 43, 42 or 40mm in diameter? And are you sure about the sapphire crystal? I found a listing on AleeX, and it just listed the crystal(mirror) as "crystal"--it didn't say sapphire. Still, looks like really nice watches for less than $60 bucks each. Enjoy them!


Yeah, what GMD asked! Amazon has it as a 40mm case with a 25mm strap (but they're idiots). 42/22mm is my wheelhouse, so 40/20mm isn't going to work...although I DO love what Doc's done with the new NTH line of divers!

Also, are the Vinoce watches quartz or auto?

OH, and my addition to the blatant homage look: Casio MDV-106, the HSB (Hybrid Silver/Blue).


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I've seen several Bagelsports that I like a lot. Where is best place to find them?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

The Venoce green bezel is very handsome. Where did you find it?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thomachuck said:


> I've seen several Bagelsports that I like a lot. Where is best place to find them?


 Bagels are getting harder to find, but they still have some on Ali Express dot com


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. You are really into this


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Here is a Chinese made Sewor I got for just under $20 on eBay (seller: Joystone4u, a good store, but there are others). One of the ubiquitous Rolex Submariner salutes. Posted this just to see how photos work on this thread. The watch has nice fit and finish, but has little power reserve; billed as automatic, which it is, kinda, but you need to wind it each 12 hours plus wear it. it has nice aesthetics. I like this thread. It puts me in touch with opinion and buyers' guides that are useful and fun.






​


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Just bought a Casio tough Solar today.It has an easy reader look with date at 3 .Not super inexpensive at $26.75 with tax but if it works as advertised it will be 21.75 in a year (no battery change so I save.)then less the next etc,till it completely amortizes it's cost.---(If it homages anything it is a TIMEX easy reader)


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Pretty darn nice beater.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump. Hongkongtaipan, still hoping for a response--are these 43mm in diameter? 42? 40? I'm really interested in a greenie, but I don't want a 40mm, and I know from experience not to trust what the alibas tell me about details like size. Thanks.


glassmandave said:


> Looks good! Are the watches 43, 42 or 40mm in diameter? And are you sure about the sapphire crystal? I found a listing on AleeX, and it just listed the crystal(mirror) as "crystal"--it didn't say sapphire. Still, looks like really nice watches for less than $60 bucks each. Enjoy them!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MRW-200 goes for under $20......










......on Dustin Hoffman's wrist


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

This Parnis is a Lum-Tec homage. Picked it up new at auction for $35.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> This Parnis is a Lum-Tec homage. Picked it up new at auction for $35.


I'd buy that for $35!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Will3020 said:


> This one here.


For when you're feeling Blue?


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

The Casiolex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 2009 *MEGIR 2009 Male Quartz Watch-15.73 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 3783 * MEGIR 3783 Genuine Leather Band Men Japan Quartz Watch-18.36 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

The Breitling lacks a high contrast date feature and the AM/PM complication found on the Megir 2009.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

My quasi-caslifornia dial asian 6497. Mint, used $50 shipped.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM M-41D $47.54 using Ali Express app *http://www..........s.com/item/Watc...men-military-200m-dive-watch/32580513535.html

200M WR, sapphire, quartz


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Megir 3783 * MEGIR 3783 Genuine Leather Band Men Japan Quartz Watch-18.36 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


The movement looks like one I have in a SEIKO not your usual cheap quartz watch movement, which does not fill the case.Oh wait, thats a chrono(my best guess from the photo) they are showing and not the watch being sold at all.Harrrr, tis naughty Naughty Gear best! ARRR!Tricky ye are. I'll keep you covered with me blunderbuss.(N0 PIRATE LINGUIST I.)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> The movement looks like one I have in a SEIKO not your usual cheap quartz watch movement, which does not fill the case.Oh wait, thats a chrono(my best guess from the photo) they are showing and not the watch being sold at all.Harrrr, tis naughty Naughty Gear best! ARRR!Tricky ye are. I'll keep you covered with me blunderbuss.(N0 PIRATE LINGUIST I.)


Most Megir watches mostly use Sunon quartz movements. Their Nakzen brand uses Miyota movements because they market that line in Japan. Ruimas claims to be Swiss, but I'm not sure what they use.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Reply to Brad: yes, I had the same impression initially. 
Seems to me the notions (1) "This cheap watch looks way more expensive than it is" and (2) "WHAT more expensive watch does this look like?" are two pretty independent issues. 

If something I got for peanuts looks really good to me, has lasted a long time, and is reliable, I am content with (1). If I am controlled by advancing and elevated tastes, then (2) comes into play. 
I run into so few people who are on the (2) track that it seems less relevant. I guess, preparing for the encounter that never happens. 
But WUS keeps me educated and entertained nonetheless--connected with like-minded people. I can see many people being only on track (1). Perfectly Ok.
Life is filled with many other things to do (it is, right?) Right?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

To Jim Haury: I see a lot of merchandise without any manufacturers' marks on either the dial or back that is good, stand-up material. 

I have a number of "unbrandeds" that have given good service and look really great. I think Walmart watches have entered this territory. Maybe a tough big box marketer holds the makers' feet to the fire for continuing business--and it works?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah, Gryffindor. My reaction exactly. It is fun finding out what officionados think is cool and very often it comes at a modest price.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine is an homage to all those folks who were betting on Carolina back in February.



Go ahead and boo but I got that one free. No brand, called Game Time. The only other watch I have that some may call homage style was far from inexpensive. I just wanted to post here I guess :roll:


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

My green Alpha Sub on NATO. I paid $75 brand new.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

HoustonReal: A very elegant watch. Clean and tasteful and very legible. Is it really affordable?


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Negakino: what is a mushroom? I'm thinking I'd better find out.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Does this watch emulate anything pricey?

It has a nice overall look to it, and is a large, chunky automatic watch but I didn't buy it for any
other reaso






n. I am now migrating into the "homage-awareness zone," I guess, from scrolling through these pages.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thomachuck said:


> HoustonReal: A very elegant watch. Clean and tasteful and very legible. Is it really affordable?


All the Megir watches I posted recently are in the $15-$25 range. I included links to sites that sell them in the original posts. To me, $25 and under is very affordable. Unless you're talking about the pics of real Panerais and a Breitling I provided for side-by-side comparisons?

You can find them on Ali Express, but often Gearbest and Wish .com (Geek app) have even better pricing.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thomachuck said:


> Does this watch emulate anything pricey?
> 
> It has a nice overall look to it, and is a large, chunky automatic watch but I didn't buy it for any
> other reaso
> ...


The cushion case is somewhat reminiscent of a Panerai Radiomir 1950 (see post at top of this page), especially the heavy lug style. Many companies have used cushion cases, including Patek Philippe, Longines, Rolex, Tudor, Omega and Heuer. I haven't seen one with a similar dial, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has come up before?

*Shanghai 8120 "Kon Tiki" *17 jewel hand-wind * $49.99

*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure if this has come up before?
> 
> *Shanghai 8120 "Kon Tiki" *17 jewel hand-wind * $49.99*


Is it wrong of me to wish that it was more of an accurate and higher quality homage?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> Is it wrong of me to wish that it was more of an accurate and higher quality homage?


The dial is molded, and the corners tend to be a little rounded on the arrows, but it's $50. Shanghai does make pretty good quality watches, and the 17-jewel hand-wind in the 8120's has a good reputation. Except for some Old Stock 7120's on eBay, most new Shanghai Watch Factory hand wind mechanicals go for $45 and up, so there's no real homage premium.

If you want a real Eterna KonTiki, they run $800 and up.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM M-517 *(quartz)* $37.58 on Ali Express*
Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> The dial is molded, and the corners tend to be a little rounded on the arrows, but it's $50. Shanghai does make pretty good quality watches, and the 17-jewel hand-wind in the 8120's has a good reputation


Well that's what I mean, they're capable of it, obviously it would cost more to do it better. Perhaps they didn't want it to be too accurate for one reason or another.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 6908986
> 
> 
> ​To me both appear to have similiar case shapes.
> The First Rolex Oyster Watch From 1926 | aBlogtoWatchwww.ablogtowatch.com857 × 1000Search by imageOriginal 1926 pre-production Rolex Oyster watch on my wrist from the collection of Rolex expert James Dowling.


I think upon reflection(this is a bit tardy)the aim of the sinobi is to mimic other aircraftb instrument styled watches such as Trintec or the much later Bell and Ross.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 6909042
> ROLEX OYSTER Shaped?
> View attachment 6909050
> Planet ocean Homage?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Compadre 8001* series (Omega AT homage) - $105.26 at Gearbest.com
41mm stainless steel case, automatic, 50m WR


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Has anybody mentioned the Reef Tiger "Grand Reef" yet? A rather shameless homage to the Grand Seiko. But I notice Reef Tiger watches are a little pricier than some of the other Chinese brands. These can be had for about $135 here:

Luxury Mens Automatic Dress Watch With Date - Swiss Reef Tiger Grand Reef Collection Sale Online

















One in a similar vein I've found (maybe more SARB-like) is the Verus. Those are apparently made by Fiyta, so the quality should be there. These too are a little pricey, about $143 on Ali.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Seiko USA / Watches & WristwatchesI was just looking at Grand SEIKO watches and they are simply amazing.Especially given what they cost.They beat ROLEX nine ways to Sunday.If the die hard swiss fanboys would admit it GRAND SEIKO is better. Just SEIKO itself is fricking amazing.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Seiko USA / Watches & WristwatchesI was just looking at Grand SEIKO watches and they are simply amazing.Especially given what they cost.They beat ROLEX nine ways to Sunday.If the die hard swiss fanboys would admit it GRAND SEIKO is better. Just SEIKO itself is fricking amazing.


GS is about two orders of magnitude away from "extremely affordable"


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

eljay said:


> GS is about two orders of magnitude away from "extremely affordable"


YUP, sorry i went down the rabbit hole.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess the Reef Tiger Grand Reef is a Grand Seiko SBGH005 homage? Not a horrible price, but $35-$50 higher than you might expect* $135 at ReefTigerShop
*For that price you get all 316L stainless, solid end links, sapphire crystal w/AR coating, but only 50M WR.

It's funny, because to most people a Grand Seiko, is just another SEIKO. They see the top logo and move on. They can't tell it apart from a *SARB033*. Only WIS, and people in Japan, know the difference.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/reef-tiger-swiss-designer-watches-say-what-1409122.html









Any guesses on the movement used? They come from Guangzhou, China, so Dixmont?.

Wow, I blew up the picture and could read "SII" and "24 Jewel". I think the "Swiss Reef Tiger RT4101 Automatic movement" is actually an NH35A!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

James Haury said:


> YUP, sorry i went down the rabbit hole.


Whoops, this is what happens when I miss the context. Carry on!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MTP-S101L-1BV - Watches - CASIO







a SEIKO 5 Fleiger style watch homage?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Parnis sterile sub with sapphire glass and ceramic bezel, 43mm. One of my absolute favourite cheapies.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Thought I'd join the club.
This is my Reginald Hulk homage









Ok it's got a silly name and almost crosses the line between a homage and a blatant copy, but it's a very nice watch for the money ($25). 
Think of it as a newer quartz* version of the old Bagelsport sub. 
Other colours available. Search 'Reginald' on Ali-Xpress

* Miyota 2115


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chopard homage.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> Chopard homage.


I REALLY REALLY wanted to buy this some time ago

How is it?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

$13.52 including shipping fee


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

mag8 said:


> I REALLY REALLY wanted to buy this some time ago
> 
> How is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


For the $35 I paid it's excellent. Keeps great time, finishing is good, still be a bargain at $70.


----------



## Dorfman (Jun 15, 2016)

anyone know where I can obtain a timex homage with indigo Timex T29781 probably an old question but I need a new answer
any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Ha! I only just realised that cheap and cheerful Soki that you find all over eBay is based on the Luminox Atacama. Talk about being slow on the uptake. :roll:

















So that's another one that can be added to the list.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So,do you have any ideas on what it is an homage of?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Compadre 8012G* - homage of *Junghans Meister Hand-Winding, *with some elements of the *Meister Agenda -  $61.36 *on* GearBest.com

*


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> $13.52 including shipping fee


I think this looks pretty cool, got a sevenfriday vibe going, just without the inflated price tag. What do you think of it - what's it like to wear? Is the band any good (I'm assuming not!)?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

These two:

Still not sure I like this one. I have only had it a short time.









This one, this one I like a lot.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rocat said:


> These two:
> 
> Still not sure I like this one. I have only had it a short time.
> 
> View attachment 8465546


I'm sure someone here will buy it off you. The Casio EF503D-1AV is a very popular Speedy homage in F71. Someone even managed to change out the red hands for silver ones, completing the look.


----------



## TheJackel2013 (Dec 28, 2013)

I Like the Invicta GMT a lot, details?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

TheJackel2013 said:


> I Like the Invicta GMT a lot, details?


It is a 9401. They made a white faced 9402 as well.

I picked it up here on the Sales Forum. The guy had bought it for his Dad who wanted something larger. So it sat at his Dad's house for over a year or so with the crown out in the Invicta box with the bracelet still wrapped in shrink wrap. He never wore it at all. It uses the Ronda 515.24H movement and its size is 39.5mm with a push pull crown. I think this is one very good looking watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm sure someone here will buy it off you. The Casio EF503D-1AV is a very popular Speedy homage in F71. Someone even managed to change out the red hands for silver ones, completing the look.


It is a well built watch but its hard for me to read it at a glance. I guess it will be one of those watches that, for me, look good on other people. I will give it a few more days but I may post it next week for sale.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Sub-something-or-the-other homage.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Heartland America: Rouge 11-Diamond Gold Watch--Okay its a bit larger 38mm and it has diamonds but tell me this is not a Datejust Homage with a straight face.OOps thats a Bagelsport.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 8538010
Here is the rouge I think they meant rogue actually.80 bucks at heartland.


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

The Rider M001 is pretty fantastic.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://MTP3050D-2AV


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SKMEI, manufacturer of the famous "S-SHOCK" Casio homages, has been branching out a bit.

First there was the PAM homage, *SKMEI 1124*









Then the Aqua Terra *SKMEI 9072
*









How about a couple of Tissot Homages?

*SKMEI 9058* LeLocle and the *SKMEI 9070* PRC200 w/non-functional sub-dials









Not to mention the *UMEISHI A007* (SKMEI upscale brand) Miyota 8215, sapphire crystal









Cartier Tank Anglaise? No problem, *SKMEI 1085

*














I'm sure there a quite a few I missed since I'm not an expert on Swiss watches. See how many more you can identify: *Guangzhou LED Watches | Binary and special LED watch | LCD Watches | Guangzhou h*


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

$7 on ebay. Minute hand flops around by a couple of minutes while trying to set it. But once set it locks in.



$20 and worth every penny.



$20 watch, $8 Bracelet, both from ebay.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I stumbled across another SKMEI homage

*SKMEI 9120 *Nomos homage - *$5.25 at Deal Extreme*


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

That's a good price if it really does have a Japanese movement. Your link isn't working for me for some reason.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lancman said:


> That's a good price if it really does have a Japanese movement. Your link isn't working for me for some reason.


Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I just realized I bought an air Ki







ng homage this Morning(1:45) or so.The case and bracelet are bright blue silicone though.it looks like the photo but the crown is protected numbers are at 12 ,3 6 and 9 There is no branding anywhere.It has a deployant clasp it cost 5 bucks plus tax at Mega lo mart on clearance.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Underneath it all I think it is a SEIKO 5 homage.-http://www.banggood.com/XINEW-Men-M...oor-Sports-Casual-Male-Watches-p-1068114.html


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

For all of you ed ,Bewell ZS-W023B Male Wooden Quartz Watch Auto-date Display Casual Wristwatch at BanggoodEDD and Eddy






fans this seems to be atribute to plank.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess this is just an update.XINEW Men Military Quartz Canvas Strap Watch Auto-date Outdoor Sports Casual Male Watches at BanggoodDas ist ein Fleiger? Nein! ist ein fleiger style.No lume whatsoever. case comes in black with a black dial or silver color with a black dial.Straps are 2 pc nylon in brown ,black,or blue.Cost is about 6 bucks.I bought 4.Two are black case 2 silver case straps in blue brown and black.I punched out the holes on 3 straps because they were not well finished today.A friend visited last night with his Star Trek toys(communicator( the communicator links up with his phone so it works) and phaser which makes noise and has different color Led's)I gave him one watch because he really liked it.Time will tell how durable they are.I have one now on a 22 mm one piece tan nylon strap from West Coast Time it has a black case.I also recieved a number of NATO straps from the same source they seem to be well made so far and the buckles are well shaped and not simply stamped from flat stock.Oh, Olive drab 2 pc straps also seem to be available on these watches.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

James Haury said:


> XINEW Men Military Quartz Canvas Strap Watch Auto-date Outdoor Sports Casual Male Watches at BanggoodDas ist ein Fleiger? Nein! ist ein fleiger style.No lume whatsoever. case comes in black with a black dial or silver color with a black dial.Straps are 2 pc nylon in brown ,black,or blue.Cost is about 6 bucks.I bought 4.Two are black case 2 silver case straps in blue brown and black.I punched out the holes on 3 straps because they were not well finished today.A friend visited last night with his Star Trek toys(communicator( the communicator links up with his phone so it works) and phaser which makes noise and has different color Led's)I gave him one watch because he really liked it.Time will tell how durable they are.I have one now on a 22 mm one piece tan nylon strap from West Coast Time it has a black case.


I demand pictures of the Star Trek Communicator and Phaser.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

https://www.wish.com/c/541b7843feb0da09eb92ab4f?hide_login_modal=true&from_ad=pla1












-done. and the link is for a watch.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice looking Bahaus homage.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Just checked-link working


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

my Shanghai 8120- 49.99$


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Vdub said:


> my Shanghai 8120- 49.99$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one just like it! I'm quite enjoying the hand wind aspect rather than auto, and not having a date means no big issue to set it. I'm impressed with the detail for the price, my only small gripe is the lugs stand out a little too far for my liking.


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

some more photos )))


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

one more homage watch


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

one more homage watch ))) bit cheaper $ 100


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Any suggestions for the explorer ii polar that is attainable? Can't seem to find the bagels anymore.


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

Sam-e said:


> Any suggestions for the explorer ii polar that is attainable? Can't seem to find the bagels anymore.


BAGELSPORT "NAUTILUS" HOMAGE - Page 60


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Vdub said:


> one more homage watch


Details on that watch?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Homage of blancpain bathyscaphe.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Vdub said:


> BAGELSPORT "NAUTILUS" HOMAGE - Page 60


Got my hopes up haha. I should have been more clearer, but I was after the bagelsport explorer ii homage.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Vdub said:


> one more homage watch ))) bit cheaper $ 100
> 
> View attachment 9512874


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm not saying this is an "extremely" inexpensive homage watch but for the money I think this is worth considering.
I find mine to keep excellent time and with a decent power reserve. Sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel as well, just a solid watch all around.
It doesn't hack unfortunately but so is my SKX007 which is one of my very favorite. 
It's an homage diver style watch so I've not taken it to the water and don't see the need to do that either since I have many other true dive watch to choose from for such activity.
I got this one for $110 Ebay. Some of you may even get it for less.

*Corgeut BB Homage*






























































b-)​_


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

A4S said:


> Do you have a link for this?


taobao- search Ruimas. 
for example- https://world.tao bao.com/item/36673869166.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.8BIddt#detail


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Think I found it 

https://world.taobao.com/item/528913759826.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.wD9wa7#detail


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

it's too expensive. Take a look at my link https://world.taobao.com/item/36673869166.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.8BIddt#detai l


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Vdub said:


> it's too expensive. Take a look at my link https://world.taobao.com/item/36673869166.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.8BIddt#detai l


Thanks for the link! Even with google translate I cannot work out anything lol! Will have to find another site in english like: Ruimas 6001 Full-Automatic Sport Chronograph Leather Mechanical - Outstanding Men's Wristwatches


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

your link- Case Diameter: 3.3 cm. this is mistake
real Case Diameter RUIMAS 6001G: 3.9 cm


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

one more, one more... )))


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I haven't yet read the rest of the thread (but believe me, I will), so apologies if this is already well known, but I was surprised to find out just now that this ubiquitous and absolutely dirt cheap Soki (something under $4, I think) is aping a $400 Luminox watch.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_You could spend over $4K for this watch if you have the b-)mega bucks for it.....
http://www.jomashop.com/omega-233-30-41-21-01-001.html

and it's truly beautiful(internet pic) no doubt.









However, If you don't have the :-dmega bucks and don't mind sporting
a blatant copy with sapphire, ceramic bezel, leather suede, and Japanese Miyota for $110 shipped.....

*Debert Seamaster*

















































































I'd say that's an extremely inexpensive route to enjoy one.
BTW, it's more sophisticated if you pronounce it Frenchy..... like de bear;-)
b-)​_


----------



## Unkki (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone know a homage / lookalike for this beauty?

Zenith El Primero 410


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _You could spend over $4K for this watch if you have the b-)mega bucks for it.....
> http://www.jomashop.com/omega-233-30-41-21-01-001.html
> 
> and it's truly beautiful(internet pic) no doubt.
> ...


I've seen and appreciate the Debert in the past, but that strap combo is really an excellent match that makes me wanna get one. Where did you get that one from? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I've seen and appreciate the Debert in the past, but that strap combo is really an excellent match that makes me wanna get one. Where did you get that one from? If you don't mind me asking.


Ebay, there are several sellers to choose from.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Ebay, there are several sellers to choose from.


Pardon, I meant the strap.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Pardon, I meant the strap.


It came with the watch as is.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> It came with the watch as is.


Oh! I haven't seen that with any of their listings before. All the ones I've seen have nylon natos. Is the quality of the leather any good?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da, bears!

I put this together over the weekend with a (fake?) HMT dial over an Invicta quartz movement.

Homage to an homage.









I can't believe you got the Corgeut and the Debert, Bevo!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

While the Debert is truly a nice homage, and probably a great watch (nice catch!) it has a hard time qualifying as extremely inexpensive per this thread's standards.

Enter Weros, $4.30 shipped.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Oh! I haven't seen that with any of their listings before. All the ones I've seen have nylon natos. Is the quality of the leather any good?


_I think so, for the price it's good. 
I have backup strap for it but I kept the original because of the clasp it came with. 
I like it, didn't need messing around.

My Seiko 5 got the other suede leather intended for the Debert(de bear) Seamaster.

















b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

-ix- said:


> While the Debert is truly a nice homage, and probably a great watch (nice catch!) it has a hard time qualifying as extremely inexpensive per this thread's standards.
> 
> Enter Weros, $4.30 shipped.


Now that is so appropriate for this thread! Bravo!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I can't believe you got the Corgeut and the Debert, Bevo!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


_Ahem, and a couple of Parnis.......
40mm 



























Thinking of doing some mod for this one but not sure what though.....








b-)​_


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are the Chinese watches getting too expensive? I think the most I've ever paid is for an unbranded Parnis sub, with sapphire and ceramic bezel, that cost me $70 delivered. Now watches like Debert are asking around $100 and up, for a Chinese movement and 3 ATM water resistance. As much as I like the look, I'm not sure the quality is worth a hundred bucks.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to say that the "Japanese mvt" claim on the dial is untrue, and that the battery in mine lasted less than six months. 


Mike_1 said:


> View attachment 9682394
> 
> I haven't yet read the rest of the thread (but believe me, I will), so apologies if this is already well known, but I was surprised to find out just now that this ubiquitous and absolutely dirt cheap Soki (something under $4, I think) is aping a $400 Luminox watch.
> View attachment 9682426


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It does start get a bit harder to think of them as great deals once they have higher prices than some Seikos and Citizens, but one issue is the wide range of prices seen on the Chinese brands.



dfl3506 said:


> Are the Chinese watches getting too expensive? I think the most I've ever paid is for an unbranded Parnis sub, with sapphire and ceramic bezel, that cost me $70 delivered. Now watches like Debert are asking around $100 and up, for a Chinese movement and 3 ATM water resistance. As much as I like the look, I'm not sure the quality is worth a hundred bucks.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Mike_1 said:


> It does start get a bit harder to think of them as great deals once they have higher prices than some Seikos and Citizens, but one issue is the wide range of prices seen on the Chinese brands.


They could be a bargain when you could pick one up for a good price at auction, but some sellers, like the Bliger I pictured, will only sell for a "Buy It Now" of $98, which is more than I'm prepared to spend for a watch of unknown quality.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> Are the Chinese watches getting too expensive? I think the most I've ever paid is for an unbranded Parnis sub, with sapphire and ceramic bezel, that cost me $70 delivered. Now watches like Debert are asking around $100 and up, for a Chinese movement and 3 ATM water resistance. As much as I like the look, I'm not sure the quality is worth a hundred bucks.


Just a note - the Debert mentioned just a bit earlier in this thread is not a chinese movement. It has a Japanese Miyota movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel. I have a couple different models - the quality is quite good IMO_​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Just a note - the Debert mentioned just a bit earlier in this thread is not a chinese movement. It has a Japanese Miyota movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel. I have a couple different models - the quality is quite good IMO_​_


Well, at least you're not the only one paying attention. Enjoy your Debert!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> Just a note - the Debert mentioned just a bit earlier in this thread is not a chinese movement. It has a Japanese Miyota movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel. I have a couple different models - the quality is quite good IMO_​_


This Parnis also has a Miyota movement, sapphire glass and ceramic bezel, but it didn't cost anything like $100. The only thing that lets down a lot of Chinese brands is the lack of reliable waterproofing.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Also on BangGood


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

James Haury said:


> Also on BangGood


But is this a site safe to open at work, just sayin?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very very surprise at this sinobi oris aquis blue homage. It weights 153mm and is full SS casing and bracelet. The bracelet is solid and heavy.



Screw on backcase but no screw on crown.



Some very inexpensive homage quality is very bad but not this one which costs less than $35. I owned a TT1 oris before and I can say, this watch is very similar in feel and look of the real one.



Yes, no C3 lume, no auto movt , no sapphire but it cost $35. Insane!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Very very surprise at this sinobi oris aquis blue homage. It weights 153mm and is full SS casing and bracelet. The bracelet is solid and heavy.
> Screw on backcase but no screw on crown.
> Some very inexpensive homage quality is very bad but not this one which costs less than $35. I owned a TT1 oris before and I can say, this watch is very similar in feel and look of the real one.
> Yes, no C3 lume, no auto movt , no sapphire but it cost $35. Insane!


Nice find! What movement does it have?

I quite like the wave pattern dial on the black version;


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Big thanks for the heads up on the Sinobi. Scored the red/black version for $24.22 right now from Sinobi's official Ali store!


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

-ix- said:


> While the Debert is truly a nice homage, and probably a great watch (nice catch!) it has a hard time qualifying as extremely inexpensive per this thread's standards.
> 
> Enter Weros, $4.30 shipped.


I'm hoping you can tell us a little about this interesting and dirt-cheap "Weros", but am unsure if you own it or just came across the listing for it? If it's yours, is it holding up well? Does it seem reasonably well-constructed? Is the strap somewhat decent? This watch actually looks quite nice... (though the numbers seem a bit crooked in the pic?) It would make a good beater. I just may have to save my pennies (literally!) and splurge for one of these... just not sure how I will be able to convince the Missus that I only spent four bucks on it...
:think:

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> Are the Chinese watches getting too expensive? I think the most I've ever paid is for an unbranded Parnis sub, with sapphire and ceramic bezel, that cost me $70 delivered. Now watches like Debert are asking around $100 and up, for a Chinese movement and 3 ATM water resistance. As much as I like the look, I'm not sure the quality is worth a hundred bucks.


 The QC and finishing improves much better than previous one. For example, the bagelsports $40 plus submariner is quite decent but compare to a newer parnis $80 plus. The parnis barcelet and finishing is more consistent and better.

i bought a debert. The casing brush finished is more consistent and the design is different from other than the submariner which I believe worthy the extra $20 paid.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

-ix- said:


> While the Debert is truly a nice homage, and probably a great watch (nice catch!) it has a hard time qualifying as extremely inexpensive per this thread's standards.
> 
> Enter Weros, $4.30 shipped.


I don't know but despite the vast low price. I still think debert is worth the price tag. Real SS casing, automatic movt and sapphire crystal. It is close to the original watch and reflects better of the original watch w/o burning a hole.

i doubt $4.3 can give an auto, solid SS case, sapphire glass and real water proof. I too bought a few of these few dollars watch but once fogging started inside the watch and blur the glass. I immediate throw away.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry, can't tell you anything more about the Weros. Came across it in another WUS thread. Wouldn't buy it myself because I think it looks too cheap. 

Actually, look at my post from a few hours ago to see another watch that's a lot more intriguing imho.

Generally speaking though, I wouldn't recommend any of these cheap Chinese brands for anything but kicks. Casio's got everything you need for just a little bit more and their QC is fantastic. Love Casio. Got loads of them. Love them all to bits. Casio is where it's at, mkay?


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

-ix- said:


> Big thanks for the heads up on the Sinobi. Scored the red/black version for $24.22 right now from Sinobi's official Ali store!


Went to the web site. Now 29.95 with a $2.00 coupon to $27.95. Any idea if the 10atm rating is real or for decoration?


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

You can always get a Casio MDV-106 for usually less than $ 40.00 most of the time. Only drawback is battery powered. I got a MDV-106 from Amazon and the battery died 6 months later. Amazon was no help since it was after 30 days shipped.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is a entry for inexpensive Homage watches. It is called the Excavator from infantry. $15.59 website and not bad for the price. I have the watch pictured, put a silicone strap and looks and runs fine.

Excavator I - Infantry Co.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> Very very surprise at this sinobi oris aquis blue homage. It weights 153mm and is full SS casing and bracelet. The bracelet is solid and heavy.
> 
> Screw on backcase but no screw on crown.
> 
> ...


Looks nice, thanks to this thread I have a blue one on the way, if I like it I may get a black one later...
I also ordered from Sinobi official store on Ali, they claim the glass is saphire, can anyone confirm this?
When I see the rest of their marketing in english I don't trust it 100% hehe, here are some examples:



> *Welcome to SINOBI official watch store,Meet is destiny,Hope you can find love.*


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Starting to want this puppy also...


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi guys I just bought parnis submariner and I'm wondering if it is possible to make it more water resistant.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

pl39g said:


> Went to the web site. Now 29.95 with a $2.00 coupon to $27.95. Any idea if the 10atm rating is real or for decoration?


i have tested with shower and so far no fogging. I will say the watch is real water proof for 10atm. Gasket at backcase and crown tube which I have open up and inspect. Inside is running on miyota Quartz movt.

Maybe I will bring it to seaside for a swim and tested it.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jay McQueen said:


> Looks nice, thanks to this thread I have a blue one on the way, if I like it I may get a black one later...
> I also ordered from Sinobi official store on Ali, they claim the glass is saphire, can anyone confirm this?
> When I see the rest of their marketing in english I don't trust it 100% hehe, here are some examples:


its mineral crystal. But I believe it's good enough for the price.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

natra84 said:


> Hi guys I just bought parnis submariner and I'm wondering if it is possible to make it more water resistant.


How deep are you going to dive in? We have members here diving into few meter depth of the real sea and the alpha watch survive. From the build, I can say parnis are even good enough to go into a deep 10m pool.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Triton9 said:


> How deep are you going to dive in? We have members here diving into few meter depth of the real sea and the alpha watch survive. From the build, I can say parnis are even good enough to go into a deep 10m pool.


I'd be making sure all the gaskets are in place before I even got it wet.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> I'd be making sure all the gaskets are in place before I even got it wet.


It is in place. Dont worry, those China products are improving more than ever. I open and check, miyota quartz, gasket in crown and back case. Crystal sits properly. Dip in pool of water, no sign of fogging. First sign of water proof compromise will be fogging as small amount of moisture gets in and vapour form on the crystal.

Btw, I relume my sinobi aquis and it looks good. 



The luminous looks like real aquis C3 lume!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

pl39g said:


> You can always get a Casio MDV-106 for usually less than $ 40.00 most of the time. Only drawback is battery powered. I got a MDV-106 from Amazon and the battery died 6 months later. Amazon was no help since it was after 30 days shipped.


Send it too me, I'll take good care of it


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> It is in place. Dont worry, those China products are improving more than ever. I open and check, miyota quartz, gasket in crown and back case. Crystal sits properly. Dip in pool of water, no sign of fogging. First sign of water proof compromise will be fogging as small amount of moisture gets in and vapour form on the crystal.
> 
> Btw, I relume my sinobi aquis and it looks good.
> 
> ...


That re-lume looks amazing!:-!
Did you do it yourself? If so, details! (did you paint with oiler, or do the cut and stick, type of lume)
I'm dying to try this but not sure where to start to do a decent job....


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Send it too me, I'll take good care of it


Sold it for more than I paid for it,


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Very very surprise at this sinobi oris aquis blue homage. It weights 153mm and is full SS casing and bracelet. The bracelet is solid and heavy.
> 
> Screw on backcase but no screw on crown.
> 
> ...


Thanks - decided to pick up a blue one for $25.99 late last evening


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

sobwanhoser said:


> That re-lume looks amazing!:-!
> Did you do it yourself? If so, details! (did you paint with oiler, or do the cut and stick, type of lume)
> I'm dying to try this but not sure where to start to do a decent job....


its not as easy as you think. You need a pro to do this kind of job.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

This Alpha was mentioned a few years ago. I picked up this slightly used example on eBay a couple of months ago for $73.00 usd. Nice bracelet but I can't seem to get used to bracelets. All of my watches end up on leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

These three are on there way from H K


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ali has "Didun" homages to the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore chronograph. Quartz and with a lot of different color iterations. $44.

http://bit.ly/2e8vTSI

These are the ones that tickled my fancy:


----------



## Autoluxe (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's my contribution, though it's an easy guess:


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ali has "Didun" homages to the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore chronograph. Quartz and with a lot of different color iterations. $44.
> 
> DIDUN men Quartz Luxury Watches mens watches top brand luxury Men Sport Military watches rosegold WristWatch 30m Water Resistant-in Quartz Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ali has "Didun" homages to the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore chronograph. Quartz and with a lot of different color iterations. $44.


Those are great. I've seen lots of Hublot Big Bang homages, but most of the Chinese AP Royal Oaks I've seen are fakes/replicas.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GUANQIN makes some pretty good homages. Ali Express store

*GUANQIN GQ30068* Aqua Terra homage










Not to be confused with these AT Quartz homages:

*GUANQIN GJ16022*










Would you like the looks of a Tissot PRC200, if not the same function (3-eye multi-function automatic - NOT Chronograph quartz)?

*GUANQIN GQ50009*


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Thanks - decided to pick up a blue one for $25.99 late last evening


Just ordered a black one, for less than $30. What the heck.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Autoluxe said:


> Here's my contribution, though it's an easy guess:
> 
> View attachment 9746394


Hami Khaki?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.mg-orkina.com/product_detail/53.htmll













-http://www.mg-orkina.com/product_detail/60.html.-copy and paste this one. All three of these are quite a bit bigger than the original which i recall being around 40mm or smaller.Unfortunately, I can't find specifications for the soviet.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't get why they (Didun) put "Swiss Made" on the dial. Well, I get WHY they do it, I just don't get why _they_ don't get how it makes the whole thing even sillier.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yet another Trintec homage.-Yes it works. I tested it.http://www.mg-orkina.com/product_detail/171.html


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Planet ocean.-?????????????? - ????????????-orange and black bezel models are also listed this is the manufacturers sales site.I just rana cross a listing foran Impressionist dia watch on Ali express.If you want art on your wrist.Don't worry the watch is not dainty though it is listed as a woans watch.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I can't believe Burei watches 'homaged' the Nomos Ahoi.....this brand is unbelievable! Freakin' $39.99 on Amazon. I'm okay with making a homage but this one doesn't feel right....didn't even pay respect to the crown guards! 
...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Neither the first nor last Nomos homage out there!



Jonesin4Watches said:


> I can't believe Burei watches 'homaged' the Nomos Ahoi.....this brand is unbelievable! Freakin' $39.99 on Amazon. I'm okay with making a homage but this one doesn't feel right....didn't even pay respect to the crown guards!
> ...
> View attachment 9775714
> 
> ...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ali has "Didun" homages to the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore chronograph. Quartz and with a lot of different color iterations. $44.
> 
> http://bit.ly/2e8vTSI
> 
> ...


i saw these too but I need to see actual pictures they look too good here


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Hami Khaki?


Rolex Datejust


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> i saw these too but I need to see actual pictures they look too good here


Here.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.timex.com/collections/watches-of-the-world/Colorful racing style watches.-No chrono and they have more than just french flag colors-*GT WATCH French Flag Montres-Copy and paste this into the search box once you navigate to Ali express.I tried *






*a link but thier links never work. I found thse TIMEX watches too. A bit more but TIMEX is a good brand.*


----------



## StagSH (Feb 23, 2016)

Any inexpensive homage to oris or omega speedy? 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

StagSH said:


> Any inexpensive homage to oris or omega speedy?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Probably, have you looked through all the posts?I think we already did that.Try Alpha watches.--http://www.alpha-watch.com/sub2.php?list=56&list2=8


----------



## StagSH (Feb 23, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Probably, have you looked through all the posts?I think we already did that.Try Alpha watches.--http://www.alpha-watch.com/sub2.php?list=56&list2=8


Yea I've looked but the alpha is a bit expensive for me. Thought there might be something cheaper.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

StagSH said:


> Yea I've looked but the alpha is a bit expensive for me. Thought there might be something cheaper.
> 
> The best, value for money, Speedy homage is probably the Casio EF503D. You aren't going to find anything as nice as this for $20 on Ali. The Casio still costs less than a hundred bucks, half that if you get a used one.


----------



## StagSH (Feb 23, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> StagSH said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I've looked but the alpha is a bit expensive for me. Thought there might be something cheaper.
> ...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

StagSH said:


> dfl3506 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, what about tudor black bay?
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I thI dont know what hapened to my text but The sewor is supposed to be a loose homage to the Daytona.ougII dont know ht this was interesting.-Sewor Black Brown Mechanical 3 Dial Military Men Wrist Watch - US$9.99- I can't seem to save the pictures.- if it looks like anything it's vaguely like a Daytona. The delmar looks about as unlike it but in a different way.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This SuperOcean style seems to sell for about $80-85 on ebay. I found one for $75. It's actually pretty nicely made. The buckle is not great IMO but I am waiting for a mesh strap to arrive for it. I haven't checked accuracy and I don't have the right tool to open it to look at the movement.







This was $29, IWC style, right? Parnis makes one that is closer to the original fora bit more money:



Okay, for REALLY inexpensive, I think these are an homage to something (I don't know what) and I paid $3 each:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I paid about the same for mine.They are Fleiger watches maybe an homage to te B Uhr watches of the Luftwaffe.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

James Haury said:


> I think I paid about the same for mine.They are Fleiger watches maybe an homage to te B Uhr watches of the Luftwaffe.


I got one of these for the 2 piece NATO band. Now, I find myself wearing the flieger head on a black Zulu.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought one of those blue Oris homages from Sinobi on the 'Bay for just over $30. I don't know who's fault that is, but it is someone in this thread.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> I bought one of those blue Oris homages from Sinobi on the 'Bay for just over $30. I don't know who's fault that is, but it is someone in this thread.


What is your opinion of it, any good?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> What is your opinion of it, any good?


No idea! It'll take three weeks at least before it's delivered..


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/sir-francis-chichesters-rolex-oyster-perpetual-found






Just an aside here.The more I read articles from Hodinkee the more I realize just how many of the watch designs used for generic watches at Wal mart are copied from ROLEX.The photo here is an example this Sir francis Chichesters watch which he wore on a sailing expedition around the world.Go to walmart and you will find a watch that looks remarkably similiar to this .It's just not done with the same quality material.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

OK, here's one that really tickled me. I think I found a homage to the Naviforce NF9044, which of course is a homage to a Citizen Eco-Drive whose proper designation doesn't stick in my mind the way NF9044 does.

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the Geneva 9044 Date Display Men Quartz Watch with Leather Band-9.33 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

:roll: Nice find, but I think I'll stick with the 'original' - looks a bit better IMO and can be found cheaper.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322284409391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The hands on that Geneva just look wrong to me.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, I totally agree. The "original" looks much better than the Geneva (!!!) version in the photos all round, and in fact looks pretty damn good in the flesh. I was just amused to see what actually appears to be a copycat version rather than just a variation. Incidentally, if that listing is for an NF9044 (I'm not seeing a photo or model number), it may just be the cheapest current global price. That seller has some good deals, it seems.



Lancman said:


> :roll: Nice find, but I think I'll stick with the 'original' - looks a bit better IMO and can be found cheaper.
> 
> Yellow NAVIFORCE Men Quartz Hour Date Sports Casual Wrist Watch Leather F7 | eBay
> 
> The hands on that Geneva just look wrong to me.


----------



## bow (Jun 26, 2010)

SynMike said:


> This SuperOcean style seems to sell for about $80-85 on ebay. I found one for $75. It's actually pretty nicely made. The buckle is not great IMO but I am waiting for a mesh strap to arrive for it. I haven't checked accuracy and I don't have the right tool to open it to look at the movement.


I would say the buckle and the whole strap is a crap.
But the watch itself is pretty nice for those 80 bucks.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

bow said:


> I would say the buckle and the whole strap is a crap.
> But the watch itself is pretty nice for those 80 bucks.


Yes. I will post new pictures when the new mesh bracelet arrives for mine.


----------



## Camfry (Nov 9, 2016)

Not sure what counts as extremely inexpensive here. I've got this Alpha "Seamaster," ($100) I've wanted a Seamaster since I first got watch fever. I've also got a Seiko 5 ($130) I just picked up, aka "Seiko 5 fathoms" due to its striking resemblance to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. I just discovered it, because I saw a Richard LeGrande Odyssey advertised on my Facebook. Looking into it, I found that it resembles the Fifty Fathoms. Looking into the Fifty Fathoms, I discovered the Seiko 5. That was the only one of the three i could afford. It's my favorite now, i love it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Another version, ostensibly from "READ of Switzerland" (!!!) which looks more like the Naviforce than the Geneva, though with an inferior back, I think: READ Quartz Watch Luminous 30M Water Resistance Unique Dial Sport Wristwatch IUK | eBay



Mike_1 said:


> Oh, I totally agree. The "original" looks much better than the Geneva (!!!) version in the photos all round, and in fact looks pretty damn good in the flesh. I was just amused to see what actually appears to be a copycat version rather than just a variation. Incidentally, if that listing is for an NF9044 (I'm not seeing a photo or model number), it may just be the cheapest current global price. That seller has some good deals, it seems.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

How about this beautifully-named offering, then? How do they think of the names, Kevin?

SANCYBIRDS FY926 Quartz Watch Calendar Luminous Water Resistance Wristwatch IUK | eBay


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> How about this beautifully-named offering, then? How do they think of the names, Kevin?
> 
> SANCYBIRDS FY926 Quartz Watch Calendar Luminous Water Resistance Wristwatch IUK | eBay


SANCYBIRDS I MEAN WHAT WHO IN HIS RIGHT MIND GAHH

CHINA


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think a sancybird pooped on my head once.:-|.I was bicycling on the Chicago lakefront at the time.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got this in the mail. It has a nice Miyota 8215 movement, sapphire crystal, and good lume. I love the completely sterile dial, case and clasp. 

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah! Now it's making more sense. "Sancy" is obviously a Chinese word meaning very annoying, or possibly leaky.



James Haury said:


> I think a sancybird pooped on my head once.:-|.I was bicycling on the Chicago lakefront at the time.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Some fade dials from Banggood-http://www.banggood.com/CURREN-8155...Sport-Quartz-Watch-p-999707.html?rmmds=search- i would call them an homage to colorful 70's watches.Particularly those of TIMEX and SEIKO 5 series watches.The picture is of a TIMEX re issue.I am still not able to save pictures from Banggood There fore the link is my best option.-I was just looking at the recraft thread kinda reminiscent of them too. Well maybe this one-http://www.banggood.com/CURREN-8173...proof-Analog-Watch-p-968427.html?rmmds=search


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

That Timex is beautiful, do you happen to know the model number?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> That Timex is beautiful, do you happen to know the model number?


I think it's the T2N392


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

The Sinobi diver was a nice surprise, I have a couple other models on the way also.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Jay McQueen said:


> The Sinobi diver was a nice surprise, I have a couple other models on the way also.


Yea- I picked the same one up a few weeks ago - I am happy with mine. Enough so that I bought a couple other Sinobi's - one a different Diver version, one a Clerc homage


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Found these on *Wish.com for $18 + $8 shipping*.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had a kind of weird, specific want for awhile now, that most of you will probably think looks really out-of-date: a black-dial, two-tone, Rolex Presidential Day-Date homage. The one with the fluted bezel and the big day indicator at the 12. I prefer one with gold-tone steel indices rather than the diamonds. But I just can't quite seem to find exactly it.

In a perfect world, I'd get this Orient 2EV3000B, but it's out of production now and near-impossible to find:









Once I'm willing to compromise on some of the details, however, affordable options begin appearing.

This Reginald model doesn't have the big date and has the (not-real) diamond indices. But for $24 (via an Amazon seller), might be worth my while to check out the look and possibly get this craving out of my system:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 10078066
This one is a Daydate homage.

View attachment 10078098
This reggie is an homage to the ROLEX Datejust.The datejust is a classic in it's own right.|> I can't find a better price for this one right now .I could swear i saw it for $8.99 the other day.-I was thinking of this one.-http://www.banggood.com/CHENXI-CX-0...-p-966624.html?rmmds=detail-bottom-alsobought


----------



## RoughChuckles (Nov 8, 2016)

Googling ' Hammond Debenhams gents rectangular watch' currently should get you to a pretty ok JLC Reverso/Cartier Tank homage! Picked one up on sale yesterday.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've had a kind of weird, specific want for awhile now, that most of you will probably think looks really out-of-date: a black-dial, two-tone, Rolex Presidential Day-Date homage. The one with the fluted bezel and the big day indicator at the 12. I prefer one with gold-tone steel indices rather than the diamonds. But I just can't quite seem to find exactly it.
> 
> In a perfect world, I'd get this Orient 2EV3000B, but it's out of production now and near-impossible to find:
> 
> ...


Reggie looks nice.Do not worry .I have a croton brand datejust homage with diamonds,






you get used to it.
The black watch is mine and so is the wrist and hand.What do you(anyone really) think it is an homage of?The other watch is a 42 mm black dial TIMEX easy reader I have it upside down to show the FASTEX buckle on the strap I had made.It is an homage of nothing as far as I know.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> The Sinobi diver was a nice surprise, I have a couple other models on the way also.
> 
> View attachment 10031290
> View attachment 10031298
> View attachment 10031306


I bought the same one today. For €18 I could pass it up. Trying to figure out from the photos&#8230; is the side of the watch case a bead blasted finish? You couldn't post a pic if the side profile?

thanks.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Very pleased with mine, here are some pics:





















It shows the matte finish on the sides, after i took the pics I brushed the lock to match the rest of the bracelet.


----------



## AaayElMayo (Feb 1, 2017)

I have this en route 








Because I'll never ever have this


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That really does look nice!



Jay McQueen said:


> Very pleased with mine, here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 10626138
> View attachment 10626146
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Are they not generally considered interchangeable?



AaayElMayo said:


> I have this en route
> View attachment 11295946
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I would assume production is either limited on the Jaeger le Coulter or it is extremely expensive.


----------



## AaayElMayo (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I can't spend $5k on a watch now or in the foreseeable future. But $99.00 is in my wheelhouse.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 10078066
> This one is a Daydate homage.
> 
> View attachment 10078098
> This reggie is an homage to the ROLEX Datejust.The datejust is a classic in it's own right.|> I can't find a better price for this one right now .I could swear i saw it for $8.99 the other day.-I was thinking of this one.-CHENXI CX-004A Crystal Gold Stainless Steel Waterproof Quartz Watch at Banggood


Don't you compromise!  These Orients are FANTASTIC watches, they pop up here and there few times a year you just need to be ready with the money. I have full gold and blue dial and love them dearly, actually goldie is my favorit watch of all I have

__
http://instagr.am/p/BNx3YXTADEZ/

I'd try and DM everyone on instagram who have the if they are willing to sell, especially those who dont post them much, you might get lucky, just dont message all at the same time so IG doesnt ban you.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MY Croton DJ homage the second most faithful DJ homage I have.The cyclops is missing and the caseback has 4 lugs for tightening.It only has the date at 3 though which is correct.






A cornavin Dolphin it has an Amphibia style caseback and day and date at 3 .






MY SBAO the caseback is snap on and it has a smooth bezel like the smooth bezel dj but day and date at 3.No cyclops.












A ROLEX dj in ss and an Oysterquartz showing the distictive ROLEX caseback. I don't own these last two watches. It is good to have a baseline when evaluating homages.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived tonight, my IWC Portuguiser/Spitfire and Bvlgari Diagono Prototipo homages. $46.50 delivered for the pair -- and the Bagelsport is a hacking automatic.


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

Reef Tiger watch. Sapphire Crystal. 45 millimeters. Automatic self wind movement


----------



## antonio_cadiz (Feb 8, 2016)

hello! where buy this watch?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

antonio_cadiz said:


> hello! where buy this watch?


-I think this what you want.-Ocean Speed - Sports Watches


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

or amazon.com


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

Found more cheaper
https://reeftiger.ru.ali express.com/store/group/Ocean-Speed/1390995_506962068.html?spm=2114.12010208.0.0.HA7fTe


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

111 homage


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Radiomir homage


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Rentacop said:


> Pakin B&R homage for $6 shipped. Can't wait to get it:
> View attachment 1072524


I've had this PAKIN homage for several years as a gym watch. Took a beating and kept on ticking, like a Timex. The only change in MY PAKIN? Some of the PVD-style paint chipped off; other than that, just kept installing new batteries. Good luck with yours

dave


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

That is a CORUM Bubble Diver homage in the post above.






Here is a airenaP homage.It is 43 mm lug end to lug end. The width is 45 mm with crown.The thickness is 13 mm.As far as I know the back is not removable.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

thomachuck said:


> To Jim Haury: I see a lot of merchandise without any manufacturers' marks on either the dial or back that is good, stand-up material.
> 
> I have a number of "unbrandeds" that have given good service and look really great. I think Walmart watches have entered this territory. Maybe a tough big box marketer holds the makers' feet to the fire for continuing business--and it works?


 Could be.






You can see my modified FMD at the left.
FMD(Made by or for FOSSIL for sale at Wal mart) is good but that is not unbranded. It's just very subtle you have to look on the back. That may be one of the brands you see at Wal Mart. My name is James.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

As near as I can figure out this is an homage to a TIMEX Camper watch. It was most likely given away as a premium for subscribing to TIME magazine.It is 40 mm lug end to lug end thickness is 8 mm and width is 37 mm with the crown.lugs are 18 mm wide.I picked it up for 50 cents at a garage sale.It actually looks to have indiglo but that feature uses 2 #364(1+ &1-) batteries the movement runs off of a #377 button cell.












I was unwilling to put 9 dolllars in batteries in a 50 cent watch so I went with a #377 cell only.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Binkada* - a new homage mushroom brand on Ali Express


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Carnival Hwguoji I&W - Nomos Lambda 39 homage











*
Feike Chronoscope FM202*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A






colorful Explorer homage






with solid lugs.From Ali. They cost 5 dollars and 20 cents and are available in 9 different color variations.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Carnival Hwguoji I&W - Nomos Lambda 39 homage


I actually like this one quite a bit... I've searched around the web and can't find it anywhere though, any hints?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> I actually like this one quite a bit... I've searched around the web and can't find it anywhere though, any hints?


Available for *$54.90* at Fanmis Watch Store on Ali Express. If you want the version with blue hands, *$60.47* at ZK Watch Store.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Carnival 8646* - Tissot Visodate homage


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko 5- Ranger/Explorer homage.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Carnival 8750G *_- Omega Seamaster homage


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Available for *$54.90* at Fanmis Watch Store on Ali Express. If you want the version with blue hands, *$60.47* at ZK Watch Store.


Very nice, thank you!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a homage of one of these:


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

"Feike"? that name is absolutely awesome!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

The watches are beautiful too but I can't seem to find a way to buy one.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

The Feike watches are on Alibaba for 21 dollar unbranded. Sell for more than 170 dollar online :S


I'll try to order one.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga said:


> The Feike watches are on Alibaba for 21 dollar unbranded. Sell for more than 170 dollar online :S
> 
> I'll try to order one.


I haven't been able to find those 'feike's on ali - could you share a link or a search term?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> The Feike watches are on Alibaba for 21 dollar unbranded. Sell for more than 170 dollar online :S
> 
> I'll try to order one.


I think Postar produces the Feike FS021. It's called the Postar PSD-2991










There is a similar looking watch that doesn't have the domed crystal, that Carnival produces. It looks almost identical to the Feike head on, but it has a flat crystal when viewed from the side.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Rule#9? No discusssion of Fakes.Oh wait, they aren't fake they're FEIKE.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Found this one today on the bay. Very very tempted to get one; the problem that it is 44mm!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Found this one today on the bay. Very very tempted to get one; the problem that it is 44mm!


I really like the look of that one as well. I have another Pagani watch and the build quality is very good.
Someone over on the 'Best of Ali' thread had one and seemed well impressed. Didn't come back with any details though.

Best of Ali-Xpress? - Page 138


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Found this one today on the bay. Very very tempted to get one; the problem that it is 44mm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm tempted as well. I think they're cheaper on ali.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *
> Feike Chronoscope FM202*


I'm still looking for this one on Ali, no luck yet. Has anyone else found it?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I'm still looking for this one on Ali, no luck yet. Has anyone else found it?


Found it unbranded on aliba but I'm unable to post a link. Search for "Shenzhen Mecano Watch Co., Limited China"
There is no minumum for the order but if you try to order one they ask 500 dollar. There are a few on taobao. You can find them by uploading the foto in the taobao app and it will do a reverse image search. But my manadarin isn't great so I'm not sure how to order. They'll do around 140 dollar. Which I find a bit steap for a watch that cost 11~21 dollar in bulk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga said:


> Found it unbranded on aliba but I'm unable to post a link. Search for "Shenzhen Mecano Watch Co., Limited China"
> There is no minumum for the order but if you try to order one they ask 500 dollar. There are a few on taobao. You can find them by uploading the foto in the taobao app and it will do a reverse image search. But my manadarin isn't great so I'm not sure how to order. They'll do around 140 dollar. Which I find a bit steap for a watch that cost 11~21 dollar in bulk


Thanks m3ga! I agree - $140 is a bit steep, that's a real pity. The carnival looks pretty good too, but they only seem to do that in gold. Oh well, will have to keep an eye out and see if anyone starts selling it cheaper on .........s.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> I'm still looking for this one on Ali, no luck yet. Has anyone else found it?


They are available on eBay for $178.68. On the Chinese site JD.com, they start at 799 RMB/$117 (no date) and 868 RMB/$127 for the one above. Same with TMall.com Even using a buying agent, you will save a few bucks vs eBay.

*FK- Watch.com (FM202)*

Here is a review from another Chinese website (translated into English):

This is the second time to buy their home table, the appearance is very nice, the price is also affordable quality is also good praise, the next will come again.

The design of the watch is very good, but the quality is not good, the rotor movement is flawed, the watch has automatic winding problem, the power reserve has some problems because it does not rise, compared with other automatic watches, always need manual winding, Is very inaccurate, the daily error is more than 50 seconds, it is unacceptable to any standard, third, the glass is not sapphire and easy to scratch and do not pay for the money we paid for, fourth, I ordered two Watches, only received a warranty card and a belt do not understand what is the idea of the supplier.

Really nothing to say, something is good, I do not blow, anyway, I bought, really like, really like.

handtablenon-oftenofit is goodveryit is goodLookunderTimesalsobuyThe

A good shopping experience, the texture of the strip is good, the strap design elastic degree, which is the best experience, the overall value can be, the other over time to evaluate. 

Objective evaluation, not amazing, the price of the table can be considered almost like this, the body is a bit very unexpected, very good packaging, there are grades, the actual use of the quality of the use to know, and walked for three days, Very punctual, very young, hope fly grams better and better. 

Watch is very beautiful, curved mirror of the child is particularly good, dial is particularly creative, there is a needle is to show the remaining power.

The first time to buy a table, very happy, the table did not have a good value to say that there is no big problem, mechanical watch 24 hours error within 60 seconds, customer service special feeling good after sale is worth buying, thank ya Mo and Two customer service patience to answer.

One day, this table surprised me, great, has been in the collection, this time finally got, put it down, strongly recommended, customer service and patience touched me, Excellence Award, over time to buy one, send People have a face

Table design is very good, the packaging used in the wooden box, but also relatively tall, there is no time to find the error, may be short time, in short, support the state-owned enterprises, I hope not let me down, especially aftermarket, In addition, compared to some rely on a little history to blindly follow the trend of the state-owned manufacturers feel tacky, this design concept is still promising, of course, does not mean that hardware can stop, hoping to use ETA Of the core, plus sapphire cover is more perfect, after all, now the price can not say very low.​


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Found it unbranded on aliba but I'm unable to post a link. Search for "Shenzhen Mecano Watch Co., Limited China"
> There is no minumum for the order but if you try to order one they ask 500 dollar. There are a few on taobao. You can find them by uploading the foto in the taobao app and it will do a reverse image search. But my manadarin isn't great so I'm not sure how to order. They'll do around 140 dollar. Which I find a bit steap for a watch that cost 11~21 dollar in bulk


*
The Feike FM202* is a mechanical watch, while the (Shenzhen) *Mecano WW-673* is *quartz*. They claim you can buy a single watch for $17.20, but like you say, it doesn't work that way. I was offered a FREE sample dive watch on Alibaba yesterday from another company, that suddenly turned into a $400 watch with an additional $50 express shipping.

The solution to buying off TaoBao, TMall.com, JD.com and similar sites is using a buying agent. They require a funded account. Then they buy the item and have it shipped to their facility. When all your items are in their possession, they ship them to you in North America or Europe. If you are buying several items, even off different sites, they will consolidate them into one box, to reduce shipping costs.

Each agent has a different pricing structure, fees and shipping costs, and some will work better or worse for you depending on your buying habits.

http://www.yoybuy.com/en/

https://www.bhiner.com/


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks HR! Those prices are way too steep, especially given that review.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks HR! Those prices are way too steep, especially given that review.


These have a similar look, sapphire crystal, but are quartz chronographs for $60.56


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

(#657)

Any info on the functions? The top subdial looks like a 24hr, but the time is around 10.10. Does the bottom subdial do anything, do the chrono buttons do anything?


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

wow.. that one looks really nice.

Found it at their "official" (don´t know how much official it is) ali stor for $65,99
paganidesignwristwatch ..........s .com

Might get one.
Didn´t find any online reviews on this model though


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

Limestone said:


> wow.. that one looks really nice.
> 
> Found it at their "official" (don´t know how much official it is) ali stor for $65,99
> paganidesignwristwatch ..........s .com
> ...


Oooops.. missed the quote.. But I was talking about the Pagani Automatic on the last page in this thread


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> (#657)
> 
> Any info on the functions? The top subdial looks like a 24hr, but the time is around 10.10. Does the bottom subdial do anything, do the chrono buttons do anything?


Strictly guessing here, central seconds, bottom subdial logs minutes and top subdial logs up to 24 hours in chrono/stopwatch function.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Colorful sub HomagesSHI WEI BAO A2088 Male Quartz Watch -$14.66 Online Shopping| GearBest.com with 24 hour bezels.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 12211578
> View attachment 12211522
> Colorful sub HomagesSHI WEI BAO A2088 Male Quartz Watch -$14.66 Online Shopping| GearBest.com with 24 hour bezels.


What's the 24hr bezel supposed to do without a dedicated "gmt" hand ?

Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 12211578
> View attachment 12211522
> Colorful sub HomagesSHI WEI BAO A2088 Male Quartz Watch -$14.66 Online Shopping| GearBest.com with 24 hour bezels.


Could be just the angle, but blue/ black in the bottom middle looks to have a dial that is off-centre.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WIS heads will explode!

*Valia 8292* - Invicta homage w/non-functional subdials (and days upside down?) *$7.23*









*OR

SHHORS 1216 - $11.08*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah? See thread title. I rather like the idea of a sub styled watch with a 24 hour bezel for under 15 bucks.I am very tempted to get one and play around with it.("What's the 24hr bezel supposed to do without a dedicated "gmt" hand ) You might have a point there.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Yeah? See thread title. I rather like the idea of a sub styled watch with a 24 hour bezel for under 15 bucks.I am very tempted to get one and play around with it.("What's the 24hr bezel supposed to do without a dedicated "gmt" hand ) You might have a point there.


Too bad they don't have the "panam" version: pepsi bezel on white or cream dial...
T'would already be in my basket ;-)

Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think it will look great. Yes, you can use it for a second time zone. You read the local time off the dial, and the second time zone by referring to the bezel (for the hour hand only of course).

My question for you: Where did you find that bezel??? I've been looking for one of those.

EDIT: Ah, I see that Meranom now carries these 12h bezels. I hope they make one in red soon too.​
Last edited by svorkoetter; February 2nd, 2017 at 10:54.​
Like
Stefan Vorkoetter: Programmer, hobbyist, amateur watchmaker, pilot, and collector of fountain pens, slide rules, calculators, and watches.

Sea-Gull "1963" Chronograph • Vortix Evolution (Explorer/Ranger homage)• Vortix Adventurer (Sub/Explorer homage) • Black Lagoon (Black Bay homage) • Стрела (Strela) "Civil" Chronograph • Velocimaster V-33 (X-33 homage) • Штурманские (Sturmanskie) Chronograph • Полет (Poljot)/Sekonda Alarm • Восток Амфибия (Vostok Amphibia) 420 with Cavalry Dial • Timex Expedition​
*Reply Reply With Quote  ​
*
*February 2nd, 2017*#3​
tokareva 








MemberJoin DateFeb 2016LocationEast TN, USAPosts383

*Re: 12 hour bezel question*
Ok Thank you, wasn't sure that would look right with this type/style watch.I like the blue with red also ,but intend to add a blue strap to have everything blue.​
Last edited by tokareva; February 2nd, 2017 at 11:31.​
Like

*Reply Reply With Quote I borrowed this from Svorketter.Thank you sir.​
*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you want the look of an extremely expensive unnecessarily complicated mechanical watch with the simplicity of a quartz movement? Well , today is your lucky day my freind for the low, low, LOW! price of Sixteen dollars and 20 cents your wish can come true.Just order today and in two or 3 months(unless you get really :think:lucky) this beauty can be on your wrist






Yes my freind, you can have all the looks with none of the functions (except time)and upon closer inspection it won't fool any one except maybe Mr Magoo.












It certainly won't fool George Washington riding a hippo.(That has to hurt. He is practically doing the splits.) Just go to ALI and look it up because ,I can not link it my friends. It is called this though-(*2017 TORBOLLO NEW Brand Army Military Men Watch Sport Style Black Rubber Band Mens Clock)-Why is everything Army? No serviceman in their right mind would wear this for duty .Not that the PLA ,PLAN,PLAAF ,PLACG,PLAM, etc, would allow it anyway.*:-(


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

what. is. that???


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

iuam said:


> what. is. that???


 If you are not referring to the watchlike thing, could you clarify please?:-!  Thank you for the link Eljay.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

iuam said:


> what. is. that???


Presumably based on this monstrosity.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

.I have no I dea what this orange watch is an homage of so I deleted it. I took it over to 20 bucks or less. This other one *TORBOLLO Men's Watches Men Quartz Wrist Watch Sport Military Waterproof Skeleton Male Silicone Rubber Band Clock Reloj Hombre*

however is an homage to skeleton watches and






Audemars Piguet or maybe HUBLOT? It's quartz.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This one is a G shock Homage to one of the fancier models.It may be SMAEL but it's not small at 51 mm.*SMAEL Brand Men Sports Watch.LED Digital Waterproof Dual Display Quartz Wristwatches Male Swimming Casual Army Watch Relogios- On Ali express.*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Another RELAX ing homage.IT got many of the details right but it is quartz.






The back is correct it appears to be all ss the bracelet looks great.WR is only 30 meters. From ALI. About 24 bucks. Dial and bezel are available in black ,blue or green ,case and bracelet in stainless or two tone.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

These guys(and henrietta) will see through it in a minute.-----Another HEMSUT branded watch with a prancing horse on the dial. I wonder what that refers to?:think:

Brand Name:TORBOLLO
Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar
Case Shape:Round
Case Thickness:11mm
Boxes & Cases Material:Paper
Dial Diameter:43mm
Feature:Water Resistant,Shock Resistant
Style:Fashion & Casual
Clasp Type:Buckle
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Movement:Quartz
Band Length:25cm
Gender:Men
Dial Window Material Type:Hardlex
Band Width:22mm
Model Number:adjustable straps,buckle,metal case,flat top cone crown,leather,quartz
Band Material Type:Rubber
for a bit over 16 bucks from where else Ali. Pushers and subdial appear fake.
I had a photo up the entire time and for a while it was visible then for some reason it went to an attachment and then that did not work.I have had a few like that the last couple of days.I don't understand, because I have it backed up on my computer. I am not a fan of fake subdials or pushers so this is not for me.If I was given this watch I'd proably file the fake pushers down.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An homage with something to do with the last letter of the Greek Alphabet.






comes in silvertone or brass tone with a choice of orange black or white dials. Under 16 bucks from ALI.-

Brand Name:TORBOLLO
Gender:Men
Style:Fashion & Casual
Movement:Quartz
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Band Length:25cm
Clasp Type:Buckle
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar
Feature:Shock Resistant,Water Resistant
Dial Diameter:43mm
Model Number:adjustable straps,buckle,metal case,flat top cone crown,leather,quartz
Boxes & Cases Material:Paper
Dial Window Material Type:Hardlex
Case Shape:Round
Band Material Type:Stainless Steel
Band Width:22mm
Case Thickness:11mm
Item Type:Quartz Wristwatches
30 meter wr. I presume the sub dials and pushers to be fake.


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

Here are the cheapest quartz submariner homage in town ? 2 ,82 US$ !!! Awfull brand name (Gonewa ! May be Geneva in chinese ? ) but reviews on Wish and Ali are quite good ! I have order the full series (Black, green, blue, red blue). :-s


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if they use shills. Maybe later you can give us a review. Yankeeexpress since the watch is on your wrist can you tell us about it ?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok here's my entry, I'm thinking this looks like a Tag Monaco.... might be a little strech..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

James Haury said:


> An homage with something to do with the last letter of the Greek Alphabet.
> View attachment 12289842
> comes in silvertone or brass tone with a choice of orange black or white dials. Under 16 bucks from ALI.-
> 
> ...


The subdial at 3H appears to be working, 2200


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Invicta mod?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SteevoLS said:


> Invicta mod?


Yup, by Jelliotz. He does good work.


----------



## brightbill (Mar 17, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


What is this? Looks awesome!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

brightbill said:


> What is this? Looks awesome!


It is an Invicta MilSub Custom 9404/8926 JelliSub which sat unwanted on the Sales forum for weeks as JZ slowly reduced the price and I bought it.

Think the dial is Dagaz, no idea what the hands and bezel insert are. JZ removed the logos, cyclops and brushed the case.

JZ sales photo


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Futterman said:


> Here are the cheapest quartz submariner homage in town ? 2 ,82 US$ !!! Awfull brand name (Gonewa ! May be Geneva in chinese ? ) but reviews on Wish and Ali are quite good ! I have order the full series (Black, green, blue, red blue). :-s
> 
> View attachment 12366203


Yes, mini-review and pics when you receive them, please 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> It is an Invicta MilSub Custom 9404/8926 JelliSub which sat unwanted on the Sales forum for weeks as JZ slowly reduced the price and I bought it.
> 
> Think the dial is Dagaz, no idea what the hands and bezel insert are. JZ removed the logos, cyclops and brushed the case.
> 
> JZ sales photo


I knew 24hr bezels, I knew 12hr bezels, but this is the first time I see a 6hr bezel... What's its purpose?

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> I knew 24hr bezels, I knew 12hr bezels, but this is the first time I see a 6hr bezel... What's its purpose?
> 
> Nicolas
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


It is a 60 minute MilSub bezel, sort of like a Rolex 5517 military Submariner diver bezel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> It is a 60 minute MilSub bezel, sort of like a Rolex 5517 military Submariner diver bezel.


Oh, but without the trailing zeros in this case, right I see now! 
Thanks!

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Sometimes I wonder if they use shills. Maybe later you can give us a review. Yankeeexpress since the watch is on your wrist can you tell us about it ?





mougino said:


> Yes, mini-review and pics when you receive them, please


I will upload few pics when this beauties are on my wrist  ... I have ordered the black model on wish for 5€ and the 3 others on .........s for half the price. I wonder 2,82USD was a promotionnal price ... (and it's sold out !)

I wonder there's a lot of fake reviews on Wish and .........s. I have received an awfull Orlando gold watch yesterday... with a broken strap, it's look like a toy, the gold elements are hand painted and the reviews are 4 stars !


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Futterman said:


> I will upload few pics when this beauties are on my wrist  ... I have ordered the black model on wish for 5€ and the 3 others on .........s for half the price. I wonder 2,82USD was a promotionnal price ... (and it's sold out !)
> 
> I wonder there's a lot of fake reviews on Wish and .........s. I have received an awfull Orlando gold watch yesterday... with a broken strap, it's look like a toy, the gold elements are hand painted and the reviews are 4 stars !


Had the same problem with a sub homage day+date "BINGER" quartz watch. Pure atrocity...

After 2 days the bezel insert started to peel off. I opened a dispute with the pictures and got reimbursed.

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Had the same problem with a sub homage day+date "BINGER" quartz watch. Pure atrocity...
> 
> After 2 days the bezel insert started to peel off. I opened a dispute with the pictures and got reimbursed.
> 
> Nicolas


Have you pay the full price ? I ask you 'cause after few orders in china i'm starting to believe there's a kind of parallel market. How to explain that a little seller who sold phone cases, girls pants, sunglasses and toys ...can get the best price for few watch models with limited quantities ? That's sound crazy, don't you think ? It could be a simple question of quality control. Faulty watches may be sold to this kind of seller... It's just a theory...of course.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Futterman said:


> Have you pay the full price ? I ask you 'cause after few orders in china i'm starting to believe there's a kind of parallel market. How to explain that a little seller who sold phone cases, girls pants, sunglasses and toys ...can get the best price for few watch models with limited quantities ? That's sound crazy, don't you think ? It could be a simple question of quality control. Faulty watches may be sold to this kind of seller... It's just a theory...of course.


That has been my running suspicion.

What I haven't found, however, is the parallel "quality at the full price" marketplace.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Futterman said:


> Have you pay the full price ? I ask you 'cause after few orders in china i'm starting to believe there's a kind of parallel market. How to explain that a little seller who sold phone cases, girls pants, sunglasses and toys ...can get the best price for few watch models with limited quantities ? That's sound crazy, don't you think ? It could be a simple question of quality control. Faulty watches may be sold to this kind of seller... It's just a theory...of course.


Hmm I think you may be onto something.
I chose the cheapest one at a seller who did mostly kid toys, indeed...

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyway, it's quite fun to order on Faultyexpress or Witch...  I don't care too much about high priced quality watch. I like to change every day...Cheap homages and exotic brands (Winner, Jaragar, Soxy, Curren...) are just perfect for this kind of game. You don't like it, you keep the strap, the mouvement, the battery and the case. A this price, that's alway a bargain !  don't you think ?

I have bought a Jaragar Daytona homage few days ago... 13€88 Shipping fee include...I can't wait to see what i will get ! Anyone have this big lady on his wrist ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Futterman said:


> I have bought a Jaragar Daytona homage few days ago... 13€88 Shipping fee include...I can't wait to see what i will get ! Anyone have this big lady on his wrist ?
> 
> View attachment 12376341


Wow! That is an oddly looking bezel 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

just snatched the black gonewa sub for 5$ ;D


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

GraX said:


> just snatched the black gonewa sub for 5$ ;D


Welcome to the club.... ))))


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Primavox (Mar 24, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Found this one today on the bay. Very very tempted to get one; the problem that it is 44mm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just bought one on eBay for £53 with delivery. Normally go for 40mm max but thought I'd take a chance. Will get some shots on my weedy wrist when it arrives.

It arrived much quicker than I expected . I'm very pleased with it. The finishing on the case is much better than I could have hoped for. There are one or two sharp edges but it is very comfortable on the wrist. Speaking of which, I had to remove 4 links to get a good fit for my 6 1/2 inch wrist. Here are some shots. BTW, it seems to have an AR coating on the underside of the crystal.


----------



## Primavox (Mar 24, 2010)

Futterman said:


> Welcome to the club.... ))))
> 
> View attachment 12378409


I think it can be fixed with a course of antibiotics.


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

Primavox said:


> I think it can be fixed with a course of antibiotics.


or a dance therapy...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Primavox said:


> Just bought one on eBay for £53 with delivery. Normally go for 40mm max but thought I'd take a chance. Will get some shots on my weedy wrist when it arrives.


Great.. I keep going forward and backwards without pulling the trigger. Maybe you will be the enabler

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Torbollo PO arrived today, when setting the time minute hand wobble a bit, same goes to the chrono hand, slight wobble is visible, the 24h dial is not accurate but i can live with that, besides these "flaws" watch is very nice, it look good on hand 

View attachment 12380967

View attachment 12380969

View attachment 12380971


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

The first Gonewa sub (the black one) is on my wrist. Pretty impressed by the quality for the little price ! The strap is a little bit hard to adjust ...


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Debert power reserve pilot(Iwc le petit homage) more petit version at 42mm

Just found this thread and the sinobi aquis got me hooked. Just picked up the blue for $18


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There are new Sinobi sub homages with new colours: the blue-green one is absolutely gorgeous. The black+gold and the blue+gold are really nice too!

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## MathewA (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm new here, this Forum is fascinating. Does anyone know where to find Yacht Master 2 homages? Ideally a blank one. I know Invicta have one but I haven't herd good things about it.

Thanks.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

MathewA said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new here, this Forum is fascinating. Does anyone know where to find Yacht Master 2 homages? Ideally a blank one. I know Invicta have one but I haven't herd good things about it.
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/yatchmaster-ii-homage-4500869.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I gave a second life to my Binger sub homage with a QC problem (bezel insert peeled off so AliXpress reimbursed me).

I added a "Batman" bezel insert and a "Dr No" NATO strap, all bought for a couple of €€ on AliX.

I like the result more than I expected 

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

cal11 said:


> Debert power reserve pilot(Iwc le petit homage) more petit version at 42mm
> 
> Just found this thread and the sinobi aquis got me hooked. Just picked up the blue for $18
> View attachment 12395333
> ...


can I have that link where you scored or seen this watch at just $18 bucks? been longing to buy this homage 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> can I have that link where you scored or seen this watch at just $18 bucks? been longing to buy this homage
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


He probably refered to the Sinobi. The Debert cost around 60.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

m3ga said:


> He probably refered to the Sinobi. The Debert cost around 60.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


yep just realized that now I got it twisted, cause I already saw this Sinobi Diver from Ali from before

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

anyone bought a Binger watch?
Automatic Self-Wind, Domed sapphire, Seiko NH35, 40mm and less 80$
https://www.ali express.com/item/Genuine-Swiss-BINGER-Brand-Men-full-steel-automatic-mechanical-male-self-wind-luminous-waterproof-cruve-surface/32826683372.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.qU5qwQ
Clear the gap


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

Classic navy automatic diver watch (blue, 12 signal flags)
























and Planeta Ocean )))


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Vdub said:


> Classic navy automatic diver watch (blue, 12 signal flags)
> View attachment 12461905
> 
> 
> ...


Some nice details and Miyota movement for 140 bucks. Not bad.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Pretty obvious, but I'll play.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Vdub said:


> anyone bought a Binger watch?
> Automatic Self-Wind, Domed sapphire, Seiko NH35, 40mm and less 80$
> https://www.ali express.com/item/Genuine-Swiss-BINGER-Brand-Men-full-steel-automatic-mechanical-male-self-wind-luminous-waterproof-cruve-surface/32826683372.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.qU5qwQ
> Clear the gap


Looks nice. Actually I straight up opening the link.

Currently I lay my eyes at the Compadre watch.

Those Binger actually a better watch overall. I like it having the date, Seiko movement, Saphire. It's a must have. Buy now!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Looks nice. Actually I straight up opening the link.
> 
> Currently I lay my eyes at the Compadre watch.
> 
> Those Binger actually a better watch overall. I like it having the date, Seiko movement, Saphire. It's a must have. Buy now!


compadre watches used to be something about 50$ on ebay


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

GraX said:


> compadre watches used to be something about 40$ on ebay


Ah ok. Noted.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

i edited the post, there is an auction on ebay, 50$ but only black is avalible


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

GraX said:


> compadre watches used to be something about 50$ on ebay


They still are.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

m3ga said:


> They still are.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Glad to hear that


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

sapphire, 104 $


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Vdub said:


> anyone bought a Binger watch?
> Automatic Self-Wind, Domed sapphire, Seiko NH35, 40mm and less 80$
> https://www.ali express.com/item/Genuine-Swiss-BINGER-Brand-Men-full-steel-automatic-mechanical-male-self-wind-luminous-waterproof-cruve-surface/32826683372.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.qU5qwQ
> Clear the gap


Can't find it anywhere, can you share a link?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Uros TSI said:


> Can't find it anywhere, can you share a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Notice the URL he posted has a space? Just remove it and you'll see the product page

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I know, did that. Item not available. 

Sorry, page not available. Can you post seller at least? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Parnis Pilot. My first Chinese watch. First pilot homage. First hand-cranker. $73 is cheap considering the IWC that it is a homage for/to. Bought it to see how I would like the style and size. Good on both. I would buy the real thing (or a better homage) or another pilot style when/if budget allows. I have heard a lot of complaints about Parnis, but apparently I got a good one. It is running approx. +10 sec/day out of the box, unregulated (which is acceptable to me right now), everything works, about 56 hrs power reserve, and it is very quiet. What's not to like--except the name? And in that it is sterile, that's not a problem, really. Some have complained about it ticking loud, but I have to have it right up to my ear to hear it. |> I liked it well enough to give it a decent strap!


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

A Milgauss taste for 12USD (9Euros)


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

B-Uhr - all for under $10, off eBay. Sterile dial. Top triangle doesn't line up exactly with the 12 marker but I can live with it.









Plan to replace fake leather strap down the road a period-correct riveted leather strap. Case size 44 mm, stainless steel case, Japanese quartz movement. No lume but that's to be expected for the price.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Double post


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Like this one very much. Preloved at 105Euro (in Europe)


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

A Gonewa Submariner hommage (4€36 / 5 US$) with a very little mod. Stainless Steel watchband have been replaced by a 1$ "Faux Leather" band and the awfull painted numbers on the bezel insert have been erased with lavender oil...
This little piece of crap is just perfect for experimentation !


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I like that the case back is correct for a RELAX . How does lavender oil erase numbers? Does it just dissolve the paint and then it can be wiped away?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

NormanF said:


> B-Uhr - all for under $10, off eBay. Sterile dial. Top triangle doesn't line up exactly with the 12 marker but I can live with it.
> 
> View attachment 12494535
> 
> ...


Do you have a link or was it just 1?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Anyone know a safe source to buy that Reef Tiger Grand Reef? I'm in love with the white dial model.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Futterman said:


> A Gonewa Submariner hommage (4€36 / 5 US$) with a very little mod. Stainless Steel watchband have been replaced by a 1$ "Faux Leather" band and the awfull painted numbers on the bezel insert have been erased with lavender oil...
> This little piece of crap is just perfect for experimentation !


Gonewa? Some antibiotics should clear that up.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

FloridaTime said:


> Anyone know a safe source to buy that Reef Tiger Grand Reef? I'm in love with the white dial model.


Amazon has it for $99

Now I am very tempted too!

Seiko NH35 movement, sapphire crystal, solid end links, 40mm case. Any idea of the band width?

Here's a youtube review


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Today I'm wearing my $20 Binger sub homage with batman gmt bezel insert and dr no nato strap.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

another buy will be the ik colouring version


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Inexpensive is a relative term. *Omega Seamaster - NOMOS Tangente - Tissot T Classic Tradition
*


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Inexpensive is a relative term. *Omega Seamaster - NOMOS Tangente - Tissot T Classic Tradition
> *


Where is it available? I can't find it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Where is it available? I can't find it.


They are only available off TaoBao.com, TMall.com, JD.com and similar Chinese websites. You need to use a buying agent to get them. Tian Wang is a more recent company, but one of the larger sellers in China. They mostly use Japanese movements, but have recently tried Sea-Gull movements in a few models. 
*
tianwangwatch.cn/en/*


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They are only available off TaoBao.com, TMall.com, JD.com and similar Chinese websites. You need to use a buying agent to get them. Tian Wang is a more recent company, but one of the larger sellers in China. They mostly use Japanese movements, but have recently tried Sea-Gull movements in a few models.
> *
> tianwangwatch.cn/en/*


Ah I see.. I was looking at Ali and DH, I should looks over the local instead. Thanks.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Any cheap Cartier Tank homages? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Uros TSI said:


> Any cheap Cartier Tank homages?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You're kidding, right?

*Guanqin GQ90015*










*CHENXI 068A & 063A*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FYI - Guanqin just came out with a new model. If the Carnival and Fieke homages are too pricey, this one's under $30. I wish they didn't put so much text on the dial.
*
GUANQIN GS19101 - *Several color options


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> *Guanqin GQ90015*
> 
> ...


No, tried to browse them but with no luck. Eyki and Sinobi look good.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

This arrived this week. I didn't care for the bracelet so it went on a spare NATO. Only $12 so I'm happy. It has an amusing amount of play in the hands when setting the time and has a famous name and logo on the case back, which is rather nicely done, but not found on the case back of the original

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Sogeha said:


> This arrived this week. I didn't care for the bracelet so it went on a spare NATO. Only $12 so I'm happy. It has an amusing amount of play in the hands when setting the time and has a famous name and logo on the case back, which is rather nicely done, but not found on the case back of the original
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


What do you think about the automatic version? Why won't you add another $12 to get the automatic version? The automatic is around $30 if I'm not mistaken.

Enjoy your $12. Cheers!


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a few automatic sub type watches from the usual Chinese websites. They range from a Soki at around the price of this up to Parnis and TC


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Sogeha said:


> I have a few automatic sub type watches from the usual Chinese websites. They range from a Soki at around the price of this up to Parnis and TC


TC?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

While a little bit more ($26,99), the Guanqin GQ90015 has a stainless steel case, sapphire crystal and deployment clasp.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> While a little bit more ($26,99), the Guanqin GQ90015 has a stainless steel case, sapphire crystal and deployment clasp.


It's a Tank indeed.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

GraX said:


> TC?


TC = Tiger Concepts









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Still like this one very much ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> While a little bit more ($26,99)[/URL], the Guanqin GQ90015 has a stainless steel case, sapphire crystal and deployment clasp.


I was going to ask if y'all really believed it when they say "sapphire crystal"... Showing the drill etc. means that the demo piece was most likely sapphire crystal, but are ALL of them that they sell are really sapphire? And then there's their water rating... I don't think I'd trust any of the specs. If they say NH35, I'd have to see it to believe it. Or am I overly suspicious?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I got this rose gold Parnis on ebay. As Parnis normally copies other brands, is this a homage? And anybody knows which?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

m3ga said:


> I got this rose gold Parnis on ebay. As Parnis normally copies other brands, is this a homage? And anybody knows which?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Panerai Radiomir 1940 Limited Edition Chronographs | aBlogtoWatch 

The Parnis seem really nice watches. OK, they're homages...very close homages...but of something that I'd never be in the market for at the price of the original; I have the white faced one. Unfortunately on mine, the 24 hour hand on the sub dial lags slightly behind the main time, though I did get a full refund after some to-ing and fro-ing.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> I was going to ask if y'all really believed it when they say "sapphire crystal"... Showing the drill etc. means that the demo piece was most likely sapphire crystal, but are ALL of them that they sell are really sapphire? And then there's their water rating... I don't think I'd trust any of the specs. If they say NH35, I'd have to see it to believe it. Or am I overly suspicious?


Wouldn't trust the water rating, but I have bought three watches in the $20-30 range that have sapphire crystals just as claimed. But you have no sane reason to trust me either, I guess. 

Watch parts are cheap to manufacture nowadays. Especially in China.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

fearlessleader said:


> I was going to ask if y'all really believed it when they say "sapphire crystal"... Showing the drill etc. means that the demo piece was most likely sapphire crystal, but are ALL of them that they sell are really sapphire? And then there's their water rating... I don't think I'd trust any of the specs. If they say NH35, I'd have to see it to believe it. Or am I overly suspicious?


The idea that these cheap Chinese watches were sapphire as claimed was well and truly debunked years ago, take a look at youtube for some genuine tests.
What really matters is do you like it and is it worth the asking price in your opinion, if yes then buy. But is it really sapphire at that price point, definitely not IMO.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> I was going to ask if y'all really believed it when they say "sapphire crystal"... Showing the drill etc. means that the demo piece was most likely sapphire crystal, but are ALL of them that they sell are really sapphire? And then there's their water rating... I don't think I'd trust any of the specs. If they say NH35, I'd have to see it to believe it. Or am I overly suspicious?


An individual seller is always suspect when they make any claim on specifications. Often they cut and paste from one listing to another, without any regard to the actual model's specifications. As for movements, almost no Chinese manufacturer will actually tell you what movement is being used. At best, you need to look for a picture of the display back, or a WIS review. I don't trust movement pictures unless they clearly show the back of an actual watch.










With the Cartier Tank homage I posted, Guanqin not only has drill and box cutter animation, but also a diamond tester. I'd say that's a pretty good indication that the model advertised has a sapphire crystal. Is it an air tight guarantee? No, but what is? If you buy it off Ali Express, and find the crystal isn't sapphire, you can lodge a dispute. Your money isn't released to the seller until you certify delivery and acceptance of condition. You have plenty of time to ask a jewelry store to test the crystal before releasing the funds.

I received a partial refund on my Megir, when it arrived and the case wasn't actually stainless steel as advertised. In some cases you can get a full refund and get to keep the product.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

From the Diamond tester instruction manual being used in the video clip:

*'TOUCHED SETTING' SAFETY FEATURE. *To avoid getting a _Diamond _reading on metal** *one hand must
touch the metal plate on the back of the tester and the other must touch the jewellery setting (or stone-holder).

Now, If you miss the stone and touch the metal by accident, an alarm will sound. For this to work there must be a
'circuit' from both hands through the metal - so do not insulate yourself by wearing gloves.

Note gloves are being worn.

Also note you can adjust the sensitivity of those little devices by moving a small wheel on the side. If you set it too high you'll get a high reading from a piece of cheese !
A dull drill bit will skid all over a piece of glass as will any tool that ay not be sharp. Still I agree you can always get a refund, shouldn't have to go through all that though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> From the Diamond tester instruction manual being used in the video clip:
> 
> *'TOUCHED SETTING' SAFETY FEATURE. *To avoid getting a _Diamond _reading on metal** *one hand must
> touch the metal plate on the back of the tester and the other must touch the jewellery setting (or stone-holder).
> ...


And so your solution is to believe all Chinese watch manufacturers are lying, and none of the crystals are really synthetic sapphire?


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Technician said:


> From the Diamond tester instruction manual being used in the video clip:
> 
> *'TOUCHED SETTING' SAFETY FEATURE. *To avoid getting a _Diamond _reading on metal** *one hand must
> touch the metal plate on the back of the tester and the other must touch the jewellery setting (or stone-holder).
> ...


It's only an Image (short animated), not a YouTube videos.

You don't have to be very technical about that. Unless it it a detailed video.

Especially with that fancy moves illustrated, like on the street market.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin Pilot Chronograph - *$13.99* IWC Homage
Stainless Steel Case, working sub-dials, choice of three colors


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not a bad looking Italian military watch with a sandwich dial for $15, but I don't quite believe that it has "Super Luminove" and sapphire.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Not a bad looking Italian military watch with a sandwich dial, but for $15 I don't quite believe that it has "Super Luminove" and sapphire.


Available here for $9.79: https://goo.gl/JQKggH

(No personal experience)


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Well no that would not be a solution to dodgy watch sellers, you just have to be careful what you buy and take most claims as highly embellished.


Let's look at things in another way. That Guanqin GQ90015 cost $26.99 or about £20 in my money, now as you know I used to buy & sell jewellry for a living and I still have contacts in the business. Now I 'could' purchase say 100 and get that price down to maybe £17 each for example. Stainless steel & Sapphire ? I could double my money, no.. probably treble it if I were to re-sell them, so could anyone, so could you!


The problem is for me at least we have tough consumer laws here in the uk, and if I tried to pass these or many of the Guanqin, Megir, Jaragar and other affordable brands as being the real thing it would be 'down the road ' for me.
The Chinese don't have the same laws nor do they have any scruples, if you're not happy with your purchase here's your cash back now clear off and let us carry on selling. They won't go under, and those that do just resurface with a different store name no problem to them. Meanwhile you have your watch with it's acrylic glass, alloy case and plastic strap. Not bad for $2 but is that what you really set out to buy ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Well no that would not be a solution to dodgy watch sellers, you just have to be careful what you buy and take most claims as highly embellished.
> 
> Let's look at things in another way. That Guanqin GQ90015 cost $26.99 or about £20 in my money, now as you know I used to buy & sell jewellry for a living and I still have contacts in the business. Now I 'could' purchase say 100 and get that price down to maybe £17 each for example. Stainless steel & Sapphire ? I could double my money, no.. probably treble it if I were to re-sell them, so could anyone, so could you
> 
> ...


First, I wouldn't lump Guanqin in with Megir or Jaragar. Megir makes its cases by high heat molding of metal particles in machinery originally designed for plastics. Jaragar often uses some really cheap movements. Guanqin typically makes a somewhat higher quality product. Megir also makes some higher quality, more conservative watches, under their Nakzen and Ruimas brands, all with real 316L cases. Also, I don't know many business men who wouldn't buy a sample product, before buying 100+ units based on pictures and marketing materials.

I don't doubt this watch has a stainless steel case. I'm not as sure about the sapphire crystal. That's why a sample makes sense. The Chinese are able to produce sub $100 watches with sapphire crystals. This Cartier Tank homage has a fairly small crystal, so it's not unbelievable that it's real. DOM sells their tungsten and sapphire watches (W-398/W-698) for as little as $30, and I have never seen anyone claim they are using lesser, substitute materials.

I hear a little bias in your last post, since you assume you could receive a $2 POS watch with an acrylic crystal, plastic strap and a zinc alloy case. I haven't seen anyone complain about being deceived to such an extent.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Apologies Houston, that should read $20 not $2 my bad. My point was $20 is a good price for a nice looking watch but you won't get Sapphire crystal for that kind of money. OK so the chinese can turn it out cheaper just as they can with most things, but it takes powerful energy consuming furnaces and diamond tooling to create decent Sapphire. Having made their quality glass are they really going to stick it on a cheap watch when they can use it on premium products and pull in more profit.


As for buying in bulk and selling on I already know traders that do just that, but they don't claim Sapphire & Steel as it wouldn't wash over here.


I've got a Guanquin GQ13001 which I notice is now advertised as having an alloy case with a steel back which is correct (at last). The glass is acrylic and most definately not Sapphire, it's been professionally tested so there's absolutly no doubt in my mind on that score. The strap is leather backed but not fully leather.
I see the price has shot up again so it's no the longer bargain buy it once was.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Apologies Houston, that should read $20 not $2 my bad. My point was $20 is a good price for a nice looking watch but you won't get Sapphire crystal for that kind of money. OK so the chinese can turn it out cheaper just as they can with most things, but it takes powerful energy consuming furnaces and diamond tooling to create decent Sapphire. Having made their quality glass are they really going to stick it on a cheap watch when they can use it on premium products and pull in more profit.
> 
> As for buying in bulk and selling on I already know traders that do just that, but they don't claim Sapphire & Steel as it wouldn't wash over here.
> 
> ...


In most cases, a watch with an alloy case will have a case back that says "STEEL CASE BACK". This watch back states "STEEL WATCH". Now, this could mean 904 or 316L?

Are you claiming the crystal on you Guanqin is a plastic, and not mineral material? "Acrylic" means plastic/hesalite/plexiglass. It scratches VERY easily. I haven't seen anyone else here make that claim. Junghans, Seiko and Vostok are a few of the manufacturers that commonly uses acrylic crystals, but I haven't heard that complaint about a Guanqin.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

The guy who tested it for me, a certified Rolex watch dealer & repair centre, told me it was 'some kind of plastic stuff' I said 'what acrylic ?' and his reply was probably. I don't think he was overly impressed bless him 


Here's an interesting thing though. When I tested my Guanquin watch glass using a simple diamond tester I got a zilch reading, absolutely nothing whatsoever. I then tested the glass on a really cheap Skmei and got a half scale reading ! The only thing I can put that down to is it's probably literally real glass, a tiny thin sheet like you would find in a picture frame. Not quality stuff but not plastic either.
Of all the affordables I've tested that Skmei got the highest reading and I think it's one of the cheapest watches I own. Makes you think....


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My Casio Edifice is a very nice Watch. Has a domed crystal. Nice ‘Art Deco’ lines flowing into the lines of the band. Keeps very good time. 25 USD.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

MainePorsche said:


> My Casio Edifice is a very nice Watch. Has a domed crystal. Nice 'Art Deco' lines flowing into the lines of the band. Keeps very good time. 25 USD.


Where did you get it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Where did you get it?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Amazon.


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

James Haury said:


> I like that the case back is correct for a RELAX . How does lavender oil erase numbers? Does it just dissolve the paint and then it can be wiped away?


Yep that's it ... In this case...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm not sure if a Timex Explorer chrono counts as a 'famous watch', but I recently picked up this look-alike on eBay for $10
















More details here...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Omega DeVille Hour Vision Homage?

*Guanqin GQ10066*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tissot T Trend Couturier *homage


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Piaget Polo S Chronograph* homage


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow... these homages from Guanqin are really good. But Im still struggling to get over the brand name. Somehow, would prefer a name like.... Tevise or Starking or such.
but good finds you have here brother.



HoustonReal said:


> *Tissot T Trend Couturier *homage


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Wow... these homages from Guanqin are really good. But Im still struggling to get over the brand name. Somehow, would prefer a name like.... Tevise or Starking or such.
> but good finds you have here brother.


The first batch were Binkada watches. Binkada seems to be a new mushroom brand, with all homage models.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hmmm Binkada has a .... snazzy sound to it 



HoustonReal said:


> The first batch were Binkada watches. Binkada seems to be a new mushroom brand, with all homage models.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Heads up - cheapest homage ever? 
You can pick up this snazzy Tissot look-alike (complete with genuine fake sub-dials) from Gearbest for the princely sum of 57p (76c)










Use code *70%OFF$1 *at checkout to get this price. Only seems to work for the black strap / white face version but you can buy 2 at the offer price - one for each wrist.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...m_source=tt_de


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> hmmm Binkada has a .... snazzy sound to it


My guess would be that Guanqin and Binkada use the same OEM manufacturer for many of their models, and only the names and logos are different. I like Guanqin's somewhat derivative winged logo, in preference to Binkada's stylized "BD". Also, Binkada's branding is flat and merely printed on the dial, whereas Guanqin has an applied or raised logo on most of their dials.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> My guess would be that Guanqin and Binkada use the same OEM manufacturer for many of their models, and only the names and logos are different. I like Guanqin's somewhat derivative winged logo, in preference to Binkada's stylized "BD". Also, Binkada's branding is flat and merely printed on the dial, whereas Guanqin has an applied or raised logo on most of their dials.


Hmm.. you have a point. their logo does look nicer.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Omega DeVille Hour Vision Homage?
> 
> *Guanqin GQ10066*


I would really like that Guanqin.

Anyone know of coupons/deals that would take it below $70?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I would really like that Guanqin.
> 
> Anyone know of coupons/deals that would take it below $70?



How about $53.04 ? For some reason it Googled in Portuguese, but not in English?


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

A little funny tip for the ultra cheap subs lovers... Most of the "Very affordable and level entry" subs (I mean 5€ to 10€) on the chinese market comes with a bad thin bezel insert. With a result : your watch will look cheaper than a 25€ or 30€ homage. Here's the tip, you easily can change this insert for 2 or 3 bucks by buying a very economic Silicone wrist watch (Ice style) for lady or child. You simply have to exchange the insert. Here's the result and a comparaison between 2 watches... At left a Southberg Sub with original insert. A right a Gonewa with a new larger insert.









Of course the quality of the new insert is not better... but simply larger. And for the price, you will aslo get few interesting parts for your mods...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> From the Diamond tester instruction manual being used in the video clip:
> 
> *'TOUCHED SETTING' SAFETY FEATURE. *To avoid getting a _Diamond _reading on metal** *one hand must
> touch the metal plate on the back of the tester and the other must touch the jewellery setting (or stone-holder).
> ...


Actually, if you carefully read your own quote from the instructions, touching metal is only to rule our that the tester is touching metal. It's a failsafe continuity tester, that would indicate that the tester is completing an electrical circuit (ie - it's touching metal and not just the mineral). This doesn't mean that the readings are fake if bare hands are not used, just that on a small stone, the tester might be thrown off because it is also touching the metal setting. This would not be an issue when positioned in the center of a watch crystal.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> How about $53.04 ? For some reason it Googled in Portuguese, but not in English?


Damn. What's the male equivalent of a temptress?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Another Nomos Lambda 39 homage

*Eyki 1096*
Alloy case, decorative upper sub-dial, quartz


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Damn. What's the male equivalent of a temptress?


Ummm, Tempter

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Junghans Meister Classic* homage
*
Binger B5078M-8*
NH35A Seiko automatic movement, 40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 18.5mm lugs


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Damn. What's the male equivalent of a temptress?


Provoker?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, that Binger looks nice. Good specs too. Thin, wow, does Seiko even make an 8mm watch?

If it was $60 I would have ordered it already, but at $90 I may wait a bit. This forum has ruined me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> Wow, that Binger looks nice. Good specs too. Thin, wow, does Seiko even make an 8mm watch?
> 
> If it was $60 I would have ordered it already, but at $90 I may wait a bit. This forum has ruined me.


8mm is sometimes just the case (and caseback), and probably doesn't include the domed crystal. 10mm is probably closer to the truth. In fairness, a thinner case with a domed crystal does seem thinner than the same overall thickness case with a flat crystal.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

swank said:


> Wow, that Binger looks nice. Good specs too. Thin, wow, does Seiko even make an 8mm watch?
> 
> If it was $60 I would have ordered it already, but at $90 I may wait a bit. This forum has ruined me.


Aw man I was hoping for like $20. If you're ruined, I don't wanna know what that makes me!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

robbery said:


> Aw man I was hoping for like $20. If you're ruined, I don't wanna know what that makes me!


$20 with a Seiko NH35A? Good luck!


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> $20 with a Seiko NH35A? Good luck!


True true. I went temporarily (?) insane.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> $20 with a Seiko NH35A? Good luck!


I see the comment targeting commonly affordable Chinese watches. It's only because affordable Chinese watches mostly start at 15-20 mark.

But not all Chinese watches created equal. Certainly the Binger quality justify the price.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Actually, if you carefully read your own quote from the instructions, touching metal is only to rule our that the tester is touching metal. It's a failsafe continuity tester, that would indicate that the tester is completing an electrical circuit
> 
> The term 'Diamond Tester' is in fact a misnomer, these simple devices while useful can't really tell the difference between a diamond and....well a piece of cheese as I said. You can create any reading you like depending on how you set the sensitivity of the tester.
> 
> ...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anybody know an homage for the Tag Calibre Space X (white dial).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Technician said:


> Personally I have doubts on the genuineness of those images. Note they are Gif's, separate bitmap images run as one long moving piece of video and easy to manipulate each frame.


LOL yeah... cause GIFs can be tampered with, but AVI/MP4s are known to be tamperproof. You know that divx of "Avatar" on internet? Not a GIF, so an undisputable proof that everything depicted in it is real


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ordered on 25 Sep, received it today (6 Oct).

Pics for your viewing pleasure. Split pins were alright to resize. Did the spa treatment with the bracelet to make it silky smooth.. oh.. and to remove any oil and grime  As mentioned by fellow members here, the dial goes from dark purple to blue, depending on the light.. Amazing.

Another amazing thing was the intense chemical smell of the box... and the bracelet... Though this can be solved by simply airing them.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Omega Hour Vision Co-Axial Skeleton Platinum Limited Edition*










*QLLS 8030*










*Kassaw K802 LE*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ochstin GQ6100 -* AP Royal Oak homage - *Under $30
*quartz, 43mm stainless steel, hardlex, 3ATM WR


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Omega Hour Vision Co-Axial Skeleton Platinum Limited Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. The Kassaw and QLLS have different movements.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Interesting. The Kassaw and QLLS have different movements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


They might be using the same OEM manufacturer, or different ones. Many OEM manufacturers give you a choice of crystal materials, water resistance AND *different drop-in movements*, like (Sea-Gull ST2130/Sellita SW200/ETA 2824) or (DG2813/Miyota 8215) so they can build a watch to meet different price points.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ochstin GQ6100 -* AP Royal Oak homage - *Under $30
> *quartz, 43mm stainless steel, hardlex, 3ATM WR


AliXpress or Gearbest?
Would you have a link pls?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Omega Hour Vision Co-Axial Skeleton Platinum Limited Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for the Kassaw?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Do you have a link for the Kassaw?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Only on TMall.com - Kassaw Flagship Store.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> AliXpress or Gearbest?
> Would you have a link pls?


I would also consider a Didun AP homage. The have a Japanese movement and seem to have good feedback on AliX.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> AliXpress or Gearbest?
> Would you have a link pls?


*
$19.99 at OCHSTIN Official Store on Ali Express*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> I would also consider a Didun AP homage. The have a Japanese movement and seem to have good feedback on AliX.
> 
> Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


$*20* vs $*54* - The Didun is closer in looks to the AP, but for $20 the Ochstin isn't bad. The Ochstin is more homage than copy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> $*20* vs $*54* - The Didun is closer in looks to the AP, but for $20 the Ochstin isn't bad. The Ochstin is more homage than copy.


Yes, true. What is the Ochstin running under the hood? Sunon? By the way, to my untrained eye the AP and Didun photos look suspiciously similar.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

A quartz Seiko SNZG homage for 14$ here. Choice of 4 colours.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Sekaro*, AKA *Sekaro 2000*


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I hope those Planet Ocean look-alikes are not lie the one I bought, which was complete crap. Plus I was one of the ones that ordered the Paulareis and they were counterfeits.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

there is reviev of that po homage somewhere on forum

EDIT:*https://tinyurl.com/ybg8rf2w*


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Sekaro*, AKA *Sekaro 2000*


Those look pretty good, much less distracting dial text!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody knows a blue dial Aqua Terra homage? Found the Vigoroso Fineat but that one is only available in white.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Sekaro*, AKA *Sekaro 2000*


I bought one. Not as beautiful as in picture. It's actually looks cheap. Especially the aluminum bezel.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

GraX said:


> there is reviev of that po homage somewhere on forum
> 
> EDIT:*https://tinyurl.com/ybg8rf2w*


Yes this one, the bezel looks very cheap.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4510847


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Anybody knows a blue dial Aqua Terra homage? Found the Vigoroso Fineat but that one is only available in white.


Sea-Gull Singapore made some, but I believe they've been out of stock since last year, and now their websites are gone. LikeU also produces both quartz and automatics, but are hard to get outside of China. *LikeU ZYB055A*.










Sangdo, Sekaro, Guanqin and Kassaw all have made white and black versions, some with rose gold or yellow gold accents.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/qual...ll-seamaster-homage-sangdo-om311-1070507.html

There is also the $10 SKMEI 9072










*Guanqin GQ30068 *black or white face, silver or two-tone with yellow gold accents.









*Guanqin GJ16022 *automatic movement homage of _Seamaster AT 150 quartz_


----------



## Expo (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmmm I wonder what homage this is? xD


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Expo said:


> View attachment 12574905


Uh, what's written in the inside bezel: "original pacifistor" ??


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Anybody knows a blue dial Aqua Terra homage? Found the Vigoroso Fineat but that one is only available in white.


It might not scratch the same itch, but there is a blue *DOM M-517 *Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage. *Quartz - Under $35*


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Expo said:


> View attachment 12574905
> Hmmm I wonder what homage this is? xD


Does that actually have a date magnifier... With no date?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Does that actually have a date magnifier... With no date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think it was just the angle of the photo. After all, this is a superior chronometer!


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Too hot to handle judging by those thick gloves !


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> A quartz Seiko SNZG homage for 14$ here. Choice of 4 colours.
> View attachment 12564975
> View attachment 12564977



Readeel - Available in green, blue and black -* $12.69*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Not quite the same as that watch which is so Mondaine. It will be really easy to spend a weekend with Berny though.

 :-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

With *Seiko SNK80x's* selling for $50-$60, I don't see how anyone can turn a profit with these.

*Mecano *(OEM manufacturer) They produce both quartz and automatic versions.










They will also produce other homage watches under your brand.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Be aware, the pictures of the SNK homage are clearly a bunch of Seiko pictures with the Seiko logo photoshopped out. Not that anyone is going to pay 32 bucks each for a Moc of 500, anyway.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Be aware, the pictures of the SNK homage are clearly a bunch of Seiko pictures with the Seiko logo photoshopped out. Not that anyone is going to pay 32 bucks each for a MOQ of 500, anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



They supposedly make a quartz version in the $6 to $9 range.


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

Took about 3 weeks to arrive to NZ. Not too bad for a $20 automatic watch


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> They supposedly make a quartz version in the $6 to $9 range.


Well, I'm certainly curious what they look like and whether they actually are sans brand label.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin (Zenith El Primero Chronograph homage)- *$18.99

*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Guanqin GS19055 (quartz) - *$28.39* - Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche homage


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Readeel - Available in green, blue and black -* $12.69*


Hate that crown. Pity!

Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin GS19055 (quartz) - *$28.39* - Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche homage


Quartz homage to the watch with 'reserve' in name , neat idea with the day of the week instead.



Vdub said:


> View attachment 12639111


Sweet watch, but for around $600 is nowhere near 'extremely inexpensive' area b-) .


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is my review of the Tevise T801 (Sub Hommage):





Link to the watch in the video description.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Following...


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

Under The Sun . 39mm. Ronda. 295$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Guanqin just came out with an *Automatic* *NOMOS Lambda 39* homage with a working power reserve dial - *$69.99 on a 50% sale
*
*Guanqin GJ16106 *(Hangzhou movement?)










This is different than their previous quartz chronograph version from last year.

*Guanqin GS19101
*


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

The real deal....... thousands of £ $ ....









Ochstin, cost just over £8


----------



## oldsteelframe (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks tasty!
How does the 50% offer work. I can't seem to find this...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

oldsteelframe said:


> Looks tasty!
> How does the 50% offer work. I can't seem to find this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


The $69.99 price is supposedly 50% off. Gearbest has them as well, but the blue one on leather is $74.06, and all the others are $100-$122+

There is an additional *$2.00 seller coupon* for orders over $50, bringing the price down to *$67.99

*


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello,

I have been following this thread for a while now and must say some really nice affordable homage watches have been posted here!

I was thinking about buying a Steel Bagelsport Rolex President homage in all gold tone but wanted to know if it's worth getting a Bagelsport watch since I haven't bought any watches from Bagelsport before.. I would really appreciate any feedback from anyone owning a Bagelsport homage watch here.

The watch I want is currently priced at $56 (USD) with free shipping via Standard Shipping to where I live in India.

Regards,
Tintin


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Tintin,

I recently received my Steel Bagelsport polar Explorer II. There is good and bad 

Good: sturdy watch, feels heavy and comfortable on the wrist ; great auto movement: very efficient self-winding (just rotate your wrist 2-3 times and it starts), hacking, etc. ; very nice finish of the dial, hands, and brushed metal bezel and case ; real sapphire crystal (water drop test) ; and best of all: screw-down crown (yay!)

Bad: cheapest part is the bracelet (especially the clasp): while it has screwed links (my favorite) some screws are freewheeling so I was only able to remove 2 out of the 3 removable links. Fortunately you can adjust one of the clasp springbars to play on bracelet length (for me, 5th hole did the charm), clasp is very cheap and very thin aluminium ; lume is not great but above all only hands are lumed (not indices) so it's totally useless.

For their price you are usually assured to have a good enough QC compared to other cheaper Chinese brands.

Take your decision wisely 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei Traveler BM-7002* Chronograph (IWC Portuguese homage) - *$29.99*
Quartz chronograph, 30M WR, 41.6mm stainless steel case, black leather strap, signed crown










*Loreo 6110 - $33.96 *(I saw this model at $29.99 last year)
Closer to the original (cut 12 and 6), but misspelling "German" as "Geman". I'm not sure if that's been corrected.
41mm, claims double convex AR sapphire crystal, blue leather strap, laser etched crown











*Keller & Weber KW0202* - 46MM - *$21.42*










*Holuns W231001 - *46mm* - $30.95
*Sapphire Crystal, 50M WR, date @ 4:15*

*


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Nicolas,

Thank-you for posting a detailed feedback and also for the photographs! That's a beautiful watch that you got there, wear it in good health. 

Coming to the bracelet, what worries me is I have thin wrists and going by that if I have to take out a fair number of links from the bracelet of the Bagelsport President homage I'm planning to buy then I'll be in trouble if the screws are free-wheeling and non-removable like you mentioned in your post. That would be a real dampener. I need to think on this before spending almost $60 on it and then having a watch I can't wear. I do realize that I could always attach an aftermarket leather strap to it but the all gold tone along with the bracelet is something I want.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Coming to the bracelet, what worries me is I have thin wrists and going by that if I have to take out a fair number of links from the bracelet of the Bagelsport President homage I'm planning to buy then I'll be in trouble if the screws are free-wheeling and non-removable like you mentioned in your post. That would be a real dampener.


You could try to contact the seller about this and ask them to set the bracelet directly at your wrist size. There's little chance they answer positively (let alone understand the request) but you can take a chance.

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm in two minds now, I'll either pick the Presidential homage from Steel Bagelsport or the Tissot Visodate homage by Holuns. Has anyone seen the Holuns homage to the Visodate, looks really nice! I would have posted a link to it from Ali here but my post count isn't enough to post links here yet unfortunately. The watch is available both in automatic and quartz movements.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Why not try a cheaper President homage, like a Paulareis for instance? [edit: link removed! customer review shows a Rolex branded pic ]









Nicolas


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

tintin82 said:


> I'm in two minds now, I'll either pick the Presidential homage from Steel Bagelsport or the Tissot Visodate homage by Holuns. Has anyone seen the Holuns homage to the Visodate, looks really nice! I would have posted a link to it from Ali here but my post count isn't enough to post links here yet unfortunately. The watch is available both in automatic and quartz movements.


Links from Ali Express are problematic for everyone.It's not just you. I don't post links to ali. I just give a good description of how to find the item.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Links from Ali Express are problematic for everyone.It's not just you. I don't post links to ali. I just give a good description of how to find the item.


Use an url shortening service like bit.ly or goo.gl to solve AliX links problem.

Nicolas


----------



## oldsteelframe (Dec 5, 2017)

Paulareis name just seems to be a placeholder for the brand being copied.
Might be better going with a Jaragar or Winner or Sewor or Tevise or Pagani or the like. All of which I really have appreciated thus far! Especially the latter 2.


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

oldsteelframe said:


> Paulareis name just seems to be a placeholder for the brand being copied.
> Might be better going with a Jaragar or Winner or Sewor or Tevise or Pagani or the like. All of which I really have appreciated thus far! Especially the latter 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


In the past Paulareis was just photoshopped, and much of what they sent out were replicas, but now I think they actually send out stuff with their own branding. Many members have received Paulareis branded items.

The real problem is that their watches seem really cheaply made, with Tonji based movements. I have a Kronen & Söhne with one of those cheap, 17 jewel movements, and a Guanqin with a 21 jewel, Dixmont DG2803. They are worlds apart in both quality and accuracy. The KS watch is lucky to last 30 hours and doesn't autowind well, while the Dixmont lasts 40+ hours and is a very efficient winder. The accuracy is about -1 to -2 minutes per day for the KS, and -5 to -10 seconds per day for the Dixmont.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I think this build is quite solid. What do you think? I already bought one and its on its way.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> I think this build is quite solid. What do you think? I already bought one and its on its way.


At first I read "Depthhamster" on the dial


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

mougino said:


> At first I read "Depthhamster" on the dial


Lol... Ticino makes decent watch and they are not that blur with wording.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> I think this build is quite solid. What do you think? I already bought one and its on its way.


I bought a no date version yesterday from Ebay. I couldn't find any other photos out in the wild or on any of the Ticino online sellers. Specs look nice for the price.

Though completely different price brackets, I am looking forward to seeing how it compares with my Borealis Estorial 300 V2 when it arrives.

I don't know where you are located, but please post some photos when it arrives. Mine will arrive after Feb 5.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

How is Sekaro? Their Seamaster homage looks really nicely built from the photos.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> I think this build is quite solid. What do you think? I already bought one and its on its way.


Link? Price? Movement? Automatic or quartz?

Ah, found it here = https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ticino-automatic-vintage-submariner-diver-watch-with-date/192432967089

It does look nice and has a sapphire crystal. $160 seems rather expensive to me for a Miyota 8215 and without a band.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

swank said:


> Link? Price? Movement? Automatic or quartz?
> 
> Ah, found it here = https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ticino-automatic-vintage-submariner-diver-watch-with-date/192432967089
> 
> It does look nice and has a sapphire crystal. $160 seems rather expensive to me for a Miyota 8215 and without a band.


$160 is a very reasonable price. Japan 8215 movement is a proven watch movement better than seiko 7s26 as it has handwind function while 7s26 do not plus it poor automatic winding system.

Tell me how many watch equipped with sapphire, C3 lume , rotating ceramic bezel plus Japanese automatic movement can sell lower than this price as what you perceived as overprice?

Band is as cheap as few dollars. And I can bet many watch collector has many spares to play around. I don't see as a big problem.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Easy tiger, no need to get defensive. I'm just sharing my perspective. That is a good looking watch, enjoy it! I agree, the Miyota movement is better than the 7s26 in many ways.

That said, I'd expect a non-brand-name watch like that to sell for around $100, like these for example:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-bla...Mens-Watch-ceramic-bezel-MIYOTA-movement-143/
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-40m...c-mens-sapphire-glass-watch-1473/311647257387


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> Easy tiger, no need to get defensive. I'm just sharing my perspective. That is a good looking watch, enjoy it! I agree, the Miyota movement is better than the 7s26 in many ways.
> 
> That said, I'd expect a non-brand-name watch like that to sell for around $100, like these for example:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-bla...Mens-Watch-ceramic-bezel-MIYOTA-movement-143/
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-40m...c-mens-sapphire-glass-watch-1473/311647257387


The problem with Parnis is they are not WR rated for much beyond daily wear, 30M or 50M max. They look like dive watches, but you can't trust them in water. If you want a good looking homage watch to wear to the office, they're fine. Just don't take them to the beach. I could be wrong, but I think like most Chinese watches, lume is also not a strong point.

A Seiko SNK007 has a dependable, but low feature movement, that is hard to justify at its price point. What you're paying for is an ISO compliant, 200M WR rating, and Lumibrite. Parnis gives you ceramic bezels and sapphire crystals, but poor WR and lume. For $200 you can get a Tisell Sub homage with a Miyota 9015, sapphire, ceramic bezel and 200M WR. A 1000M Neymar, with a Seiko NH35A will set you back an additional $25, or a 1000M Tauchmeister with a Miyota 8215 can be found for $100-$150, both with sapphire. Now, none of these looks like an Omega Seamaster, and that's part of what people are paying for with the Ticino.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

swank said:


> Easy tiger, no need to get defensive. I'm just sharing my perspective. That is a good looking watch, enjoy it! I agree, the Miyota movement is better than the 7s26 in many ways.
> 
> That said, I'd expect a non-brand-name watch like that to sell for around $100, like these for example:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-bla...Mens-Watch-ceramic-bezel-MIYOTA-movement-143/
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-40m...c-mens-sapphire-glass-watch-1473/311647257387


Hi, I wouldn't put Ticino in the same rank as parnis. Ticino is more selective in their collection and not a mass production like parnis. In fact, it's a micro brand of itself and has better QC control than parnis or other lower brand. Another company that I can rank together with Ticino will be alpha watch. I have a few watches purchase from alpha. None give me any problem and I believe they both can give the same prices range with similar spec.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> The problem with Parnis is they are not WR rated for much beyond daily wear, 30M or 50M max. They look like dive watches, but you can't trust them in water. If you want a good looking homage watch to wear to the office, they're fine. Just don't take them to the beach. I could be wrong, but I think like most Chinese watches, lume is also not a strong point.
> 
> A Seiko SNK007 has a dependable, but low feature movement, that is hard to justify at its price point. What you're paying for is an ISO compliant, 200M WR rating, and Lumibrite. Parnis gives you ceramic bezels and sapphire crystals, but poor WR and lume. For $200 you can get a Tisell Sub homage with a Miyota 9015, sapphire, ceramic bezel and 200M WR. A 1000M Neymar, with a Seiko NH35A will set you back an additional $25, or a 1000M Tauchmeister with a Miyota 8215 can be found for $100-$150, both with sapphire. Now, none of these looks like an Omega Seamaster, and that's part of what people are paying for with the Ticino.


 Very well said. :-!

Its difficult to claim Ticino vintage seamaster as expensive when others are going only as low as $299 for Automatic. Yes, they have better presentation or slight better movement but at the same time almost double the price.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

@HoustonReal: Hello... Can you kindly tell me how Sekaro watches are? Their Seamaster 300M homage in particular.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> @HoustonReal: Hello... Can you kindly tell me how Sekaro watches are? Their Seamaster 300M homage in particular.


I suggest get the alpha watch version


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> I suggest get the alpha watch version


 Shipping Alpha watches is going to be hard to India and I don't think they are sold on Ali. Getting a Sekaro OTOH from Ali is going to be easier even though it takes a good month to reach me in India.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> @HoustonReal: Hello... Can you kindly tell me how Sekaro watches are? Their Seamaster 300M homage in particular.


They look interesting, but I have no personal experience with the brand.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> They look interesting, but I have no personal experience with the brand.


They do look nice and from the user reviews on Ali that I have read they seem to be well made running a Seagull movement (not sure which in particular) inside.

I quite like the blue ripple dialed one.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> I suggest get the alpha watch version


I completely forgot about these. Pretty sharp.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Hublot Spirit of Big Bang King Gold Ceramic* homage


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Omega Aqua Terra* homages:

*Guanqin GQ30068 * (DG2803 movement)















*

Guanqin GJ16022*(DG2813 movement)*
*









*Sangdo OM311* series (DG2803 movement)









*Sekaro 5076 *(Ladies version, 28.5mm, Sea-Gull ST6 movement)









*LikeU ZYB055* (Quartz or Automatic/Assorted colors)










*SKMEI 9072 *(Quartz, of course)








_*Discontinued:

*_*Kassaw ? *(Sea-Gull ST16 movement)









*Marsmandy Visc*o*unt
*







_*
*_*Sea-Gull *(Singapore)* Seamaster - *(Was available with Blue, Black or White dial)









*Compadre 8001*_*
*_















*DOM M-526GL *(38mm, Miyota quartz)_*
*_





















*Sekaro SKL-1026* (Men's version, 39mm, Sea-Gull ST16 movement)
















*Sekaro SKL-1026-4* (Men's GMT version, 39mm)







_*

*_


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> $160 is a very reasonable price. Japan 8215 movement is a proven watch movement better than seiko 7s26 as it has handwind function while 7s26 do not plus it poor automatic winding system.
> 
> Tell me how many watch equipped with sapphire, C3 lume , rotating ceramic bezel plus Japanese automatic movement can sell lower than this price as what you perceived as overprice?
> 
> Band is as cheap as few dollars. And I can bet many watch collector has many spares to play around. I don't see as a big problem.


Fortunately, I had a 20% off eBay coupon and got mine for $128 exc postage.

I have a watch running an 8215 and it is very accurate. No hacking, but whatever... For me I am buying the feature set wrapped up in a SM300 design. There is not much to choose from in this design and at this price that I'm aware of.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Finally I went ahead and ordered the Sekaro Seamaster 300M from Ali today. Chose standard shipping so will take about 30-40 days to arrive, long wait begins.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Could be just me but I never quite got around to liking Hublot watches. Yes, they are exorbitantly expensive and exquisite time pieces but maybe it's just their designs that sometimes feel a little too overbearing in my eyes.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Could be just me but I never quite got around to liking Hublot watches. Yes, they are exorbitantly expensive and exquisite time pieces but maybe it's just their designs that sometimes feel a little too overbearing in my eyes.


I like the PP Nautilus, but the AP Royal Oak and Hublot Big Bang or Classic Fusion are just too busy and "in your face", for my tastes. I prefer smaller cases, and clean designs.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I like the PP Nautilus, but the AP Royal Oak and Hublot Big Bang or Classic Fusion are just too busy and "in your face", for my tastes. I prefer smaller cases, and clean designs.


Yes, the Nautilus is a beautiful watch. The absence of the seconds hands and the clean dial make it looks so classy. Do you happen to own a homage to it?

I had come across some nice homages to the Nautilus by Paulareis IIRC.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Bagelsport is way better regarding Nautilus. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Yes, the Nautilus is a beautiful watch. The absence of the seconds hands and the clean dial make it looks so classy. Do you happen to own a homage to it?
> 
> I had come across some nice homages to the Nautilus by Paulareis IIRC.


I found and published the Paulareis here a little while back, but it's not the same quality as the Bagelsport. The movement looks like a really cheap, Tonji/Chinese Standard Movement-based caliber. In my experience, these movements often have poor autowinding, awful accuracy, and a 30 hour power reserve at best.

I think there are also "Peter Lee" branded homages. I don't own any Nautilus homage yet, but I wouldn't recommend the Paulareis. YMMV.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

What do you think of that Seiko 5 Nautilus homage?

It's a 7009 model from the 80's, so actually not the more famous SNK model designed by Gerald Genta...

Seller is not far and asking for US $50~ish. Would you go for it?

Nicolas


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

mougino said:


> What do you think of that Seiko 5 Nautilus homage?
> 
> It's a 7009 model from the 80's, so actually not the more famous SNK model designed by Gerald Genta...
> 
> ...


The Seiko SNKK45 is more of a Nautilus homage in my opinion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> What do you think of that Seiko 5 Nautilus homage?
> 
> It's a 7009 model from the 80's, so actually not the more famous SNK model designed by Gerald Genta...
> 
> ...


 I'm a bad person to ask, because I need a used watch to be in very good to mint condition, before I consider buying it.

That crystal would drive me nuts, and would be relatively expensive to replace considering its unique shape, and the cost of the watch. I don't think it looks much like a Nautilus, either.

I think of the SNKK4x series as the Seiko Nautilus homages.










OR my favorite, this 1970's/80's vintage* Seiko 7019-5140* model:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I found and published the Paulareis here a little while back, but it's not the same quality as the Bagelsport. The movement looks like a really cheap, Tonji/Chinese Standard Movement-based caliber. In my experience, these movements often have poor autowinding, awful accuracy, and a 30 hour power reserve at best.
> 
> I think there are also "Peter Lee" branded homages. I don't own any Nautilus homage yet, but I wouldn't recommend the Paulareis. YMMV.


In that case I'm staying away from Paulareis watches. Really appreciate your insight into this. 

How is Tevise? They have a lovely Rolex President homage with Roman numerals (automatic, no clue about the movement used). The one with the black dial with golden numerals really does look good. It comes with a jubilee bracelet and is about $24 on Ali.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> In that case I'm staying away from Paulareis watches. Really appreciate your insight into this.
> 
> How is Tevise? They have a lovely Rolex President homage with Roman numerals (automatic, no clue about the movement used). The one with the black dial with golden numerals really does look good. It comes with a jubilee bracelet and is about $24 on Ali.


There are some video reviews on Youtube.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Techme said:


> There are some video reviews on Youtube.


 Yes, I did happen to watch some video reviews on Youtube of the Tevise Presidential homage last night. From what I gathered, the watch seems to be rather decent for the price. The jubilee bracelet is the weak link but that I was kind of expecting... it's far too flimsy. If I do end up getting one of these I'll be sure to get a better bracelet for it. Other than that, the case seems to be well made in stainless steel and it keeps good time.

I didn't get the exact movement this watch carries nor the power reserve, but I tend to rotate my watches so power reserve doesn't really dampen the deal for me.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

These two CASIO watches remind me of a Nautilus. Just mouse over the pictures for the specs.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> What do you think of that Seiko 5 Nautilus homage?
> 
> It's a 7009 model from the 80's, so actually not the more famous SNK model designed by Gerald Genta...
> 
> ...


Following up, I liked the square case and blue dial more than the SNKK45 (which IMO has less of a Nautilus vibe, how strange it may seem). Anyhoo I snagged it for $22 (18€) instead of the $55 asked  Plus its scars are not a deal-breaker to me, on the opposite I would say: I like to own vintage watches that have already lived their life, kind of adopting an old dog abandoned by his owners  (call me the rescuer of vintage watches lol).

Nicolas


----------



## Fazi64 (Sep 1, 2009)

"They" want to bonfire me...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Proving that not all recent homages come from China!

*Bulova 97B154 "Visodate" ___________________________ Bulova 96C125 & 96C127 "Oyster Day Date"*


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Fazi64 said:


> "They" want to bonfire me...


"Burn burn yes ya gonna burn" - rage against the machine

Love your watch by the way but my funds were all burned too from all the holiday spending..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Proving that not all recent homages come from China!
> 
> *Bulova 97B154 "Visodate" ___________________________ Bulova 96C125 & 96C127 "Oyster Day Date"*


That's a given  
Any good deal on these day dates?

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> That's a given
> Any good deal on these day dates?
> 
> Nicolas


The blue one is currently $139, which is not bad considering the brand.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cadisen now has an automatic *Nomos 39 Lambda* homage with sapphire and working power reserve dial.

*Cadisen 1030 - $59.99 *Black/Silver, White/Silver or White/Rose Gold


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Fazi64 said:


> "They" want to bonfire me...


Thats a good looking alternative. Hows the quality?


----------



## Fazi64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Very, very good - really... I've heard only about bezel triangle problem (it does not fit with noon/midnight index sometime), but mine is OK anyway...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Baogela 1612* (Megir/Nakzen) Richard Mille homage - *$28.28*


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

20$ USD, stainless steel (???)


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

No, is not ss. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> No, is not ss.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Partly (I own one): the bracelet (solid links) as well as the case back are SS.

The case and bezel are some kind of alloy.

Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmm, mine looks somewhat better, it says "All Stainless steel" on the back and "Japan Movt" (I own the blue one, if it has any relevance)
But, despite that, the case seem to be some brushed alloy, and the clasp is not ss either.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKONE 5146* - R. Mille quartz homage - *$13.76*


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Vdub said:


> View attachment 12859495
> 
> 20$ USD, stainless steel (???)
> View attachment 12859497
> ...


They look alike but in my opinion this particular Oris has a little something that a $20 watch can't match...and now I am tempted by this Oris, I shouldn't have looked...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

Rolex Explorer 2 homage by SOKI at incredible price (3€21) ... sterilized by myself (Soki Logo Removed with Cutter, Alcool & cotton bud ! ) 
I hate the small crown but the case is pretty good. Originaly took for a mod project, but i may keep it as it.









Anther beautifull cheap lady ... A Planet Ocean homage by Deer Fun... 15€50... The subdials are working and the band is impressive for the price.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Any links?
Seems can't find the soki on Aliexp


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

Yep, it seems to be an old discontinued model. I have found it on the bay 1 month ago ... Sent from Hong Kong. I have check the seller page tonight, it's out of stock. The exact model name is SOKI 125D. The "DeerFun" is available on Faultyexpress


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Amazon Flash Sale: $58 Invicta Pro Diver 8929OB (gold/black), Seiko NH35A movement*

Rolex Submariner homage (Invicta Pro Diver 8929OB, gold/black, with Seiko NH35A automatic movement) at 2nd lowest price ever on Amazon ($57.99 USD + free shipping and free returns w/in 30 days), at that price for next 9 hours after this posting.

Image of the Invicta:








Link to deal: goo.gl/xHqLFg

Image of the Rolex 116618LN it homages:








Here's the Invicta's Amazon pricing history, per camelcamelcamel: goo.gl/xgBpa4

In-depth YouTube review of the watch's two-tone equivalent: goo.gl/XLKdQD

For another perspective, here's an in-depth YouTube review (by a different reviewer) of the watch's blue/gold two-tone equivalent: goo.gl/Pnf7XT

The Invicta has a Seiko NH35A movement. Known fault: lume isn't exactly great. Known QC issues: Cyclops sometimes a bit misaligned, bezel action sometimes very tight. The original goes for $25,000 plus, whereas the homage is $58.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Longines Conquest homage*_*

Cadisen C1009* automatic - *$53.05* >>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$38.05
*39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal
*
*

















*GearBest Valentines Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
Now through February 15th. *Works on already discounted SALE items*

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT



*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Futterman said:


> Rolex Explorer 2 homage by SOKI at incredible price (3€21) ... sterilized by myself (Soki Logo Removed with Cutter, Alcool & cotton bud ! )
> I hate the small crown but the case is pretty good. Originaly took for a mod project, but i may keep it as it.
> 
> View attachment 12869633
> ...


This Soki looks good!
Congrats for the mod!

Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

In-depth YouTube review here: goo.gl/icvi53

He's gushing over it at $53, and so are the commenters who purchased it. So it looks like another winner, especially at $38!

I just purchased one myself. 

Thanks for the post, HoustonReal!



HoustonReal said:


> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$38.05
> *39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal
> *
> **$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Sinobi 1240 - Clerc Hydroscaph homage*


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Very cool watches! Unique style.



HoustonReal said:


> *Sinobi 1240 - Clerc Hydroscaph homage*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 12869643
[/QUOTE]
DeerFun how did they come up with that? Rudolph was excluded from that before that foggy Christmas eve. Is this watch I am putting up an homage of anything?I won't be too dissapointed if it's not it only cost 201 pennies.












Just mouse over the picture for specs.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Omujia black dress watch - Vintage Omega Seamaster homage.



















OMUJIA 2018 Men Watch Steel *(US $2.86)* [from Ali Express]

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Is this watch I am putting up an homage of anything?I won't be too dissapointed if it's not it only cost 201 pennies.
> View attachment 12883249


I have the same one somewhere between China and my home, paid it 1.3€.

Dial and indices are typical Rolex Submariner ones, but that's where the homage ends 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Is this watch I am putting up an homage of anything?I won't be too dissapointed if it's not it only cost 201 pennies.
> View attachment 12883249


Can you tell me what's the band width?

This way I can order a nice black & green NATO before it arrives 

Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I am looking for a quartz homage for a Seamaster Aqua terra.....Any ideas ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Notathome said:


> I am looking for a quartz homage for a Seamaster Aqua terra.....Any ideas ?


LikeU makes one (ZYB055), but you have to buy it off Taobao or TMall. DOM discontinued theirs. The SKMEI 9072 runs about $10, with all the quality that suggests.

Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club. - Page 89

*SKMEI 9072 *(Quartz, of course)









*LikeU ZYB055*


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you HoustonReal....again ;-)

SKMEI logo is quite big, but their Visodate and this one seem nice


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

SKMEI 9072 is not available anymore...


----------



## Dlab (Feb 7, 2018)

Where do you guys get these good looking seamaster and submariner knockoffs? Are they legal? For $30, I'd love an automatic seamaster looking watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Notathome said:


> SKMEI 9072 is not available anymore...


Try here: https://www.zapals.com/full-steel-date-display-window-quartz-watch-for-men-skmei-9103.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Dlab said:


> Where do you guys get these good looking seamaster and submariner knockoffs? Are they legal? For $30, I'd love an automatic seamaster looking watch


Ali Express, DH Gate, Gearbest, eBay, etc. (the first two are WUS blocked without the spaces). Yes, they are legal since they are not using Rolex or Omega branding, and pretending to be the real thing. Virtually every Tissot, Rolex, Omega, Cartier, Diesel, etc. has been "homaged", or knocked off in a similar manner, at various quality levels and price points.

For example, the Tissot Le Locle homages can be found as cheap as a few dollars (Yazole 278, SKMEI 9058), or as much as $140 (Umeishi A007). Virtually every Chinese brand makes one. Some have alloy cases and cheap Chinese quartz movements, others are all stainless steel, sapphire crystals, and have Japanese automatics, with everything else in between.


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

I hadn't seen DH Gate before; there are a handful of sterile-dial replicas there that claim Swiss Made, "Geneve,"Certified Chronometer, etc. Actually, many of them look like the fake logo is just photoshopped out, so you probably receive a replica when you order.


No links or talk about fakes please. Mods.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

carlitoswhey said:


> I hadn't seen ....... before; there are a handful of sterile-dial replicas there that claim Swiss Made, "Geneve,"Certified Chronometer, etc.


Replica talk and linking to one is prohibited by this forum (rule #9 if I'm not mistaken), please edit your post.

Nicolas


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks. I reported my post. I wasn't sure whether the linking being masked by the forum software was enough.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Replica talk and linking to one is prohibited by this forum (rule #9 if I'm not mistaken), please edit your post.
> 
> Nicolas


I'm pretty sure warning people about a sterile watch possibly being a replica, isn't prohibited. The point of that rule is to discourage reviews or links to replicas. Mentioning that something might be a fake, or IP violation, is not promoting replicas. We're not talking Voldemort here. Incidental mentions should be OK.

The point was to keep people from posting "Check out this cool replica", or "What do you think of this one?", type threads. It's important to be able to warn someone that "Acme Brand" watches, are not really sterile dials, or that someone received a replica when they ordered one pictured with the "Acme" logo.

DH Gate still has a problem with fakes/replicas, and I believe that's why it's a banned term.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio homages:

Casio AE1200 "Casino Royale" homage
*
















*
A158/A159/A168 homages*
























*DW-5600E-1V homages*

















*Casio Mudmaster homage*

















*Casio Edifice EF132D homage*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm pretty sure warning people about a sterile watch possibly being a replica, isn't prohibited. The point of that rule is to discourage reviews or links to replicas. Mentioning that something might be a fake, or IP violation, is not promoting replicas. We're not talking Voldemort here. Incidental mentions should be OK.
> 
> The point was to keep people from posting "Check out this cool replica", or "What do you think of this one?", type threads. It's important to be able to warn someone that "Acme Brand" watches, are not really sterile dials, or that someone received a replica when they ordered one pictured with the "Acme" logo.
> 
> DH Gate still has a problem with fakes/replicas, and I believe that's why it's a banned term.


Previous link in carlitoswhey's post sent to a real replica, I can confirm. Buyers reviews include pictures of the fakes with comments such as "exactly like the real one"...

[edit] or even funnier: the guy who knows it's illegal but tries to protect himself in the comments: "my only issue, _being that I own an authentic AP_, is that the letter on face are not nearly as clear but overall satisfied"

Nicolas


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

The link was masked by the forum software, which I thought was kosher. No big deal.

As noted, the point was that many of the photos for listings at DH had dial logos badly photoshopped out, so who knows what you’re getting.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

carlitoswhey said:


> The link was masked by the forum software, which I thought was kosher. No big deal.
> 
> As noted, the point was that many of the photos for listings at DH had dial logos badly photoshopped out, so who knows what you're getting.


You get what buyers put in their reviews


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh, now I see what you mean. I hadn't seen the tab for reviews. Yes, photos of the counterfeit watches have been posted by the happy buyers. Geez, I'm a little slow.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

The Skmei AE1200 homage looks like an improvement to me; a bit larger, better use of the second window space with date; and better color choices.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

This came in from AliE a few days back...





































*Sekaro 2000 (Model No: 7018)*

Homage to the Omega Seamaster 300m.

Overall it's a solidly built watch. Has decent weight and the stainless steel case is made pretty darn well. The ripple effect on the dial looks great under light, nice attention to detail. The bracelet wears comfortably although the folding clasp is a tad on the tighter side but this is good in a way since it adds an extra bit of security to the watch, specially as it doesn't have that extra buckle that clicks over the clasp. The lume is on the weaker side but I was kind of expecting that. From the few days of wearing it, it has been holding time well.

According to the seller, it's running a Seagull movement inside, not sure if it's the ST16 though... will appreciate if anyone here can let me know.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks great! Link to seller, please!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Pachuco76 said:


> Looks great! Link to seller, please!


Here you go:

*https://tinyurl.com/ycqe7tvx

*(I don't think AliE direct links work here so made a shorter link for it)

Thought I'll add a few more things:

- The watch can be manually wound and also has hacking.

- The crown on the upper left is a screw-down type but I still haven't figured out what it's used for. I know on the Omega Seamaster 300m it's a Helium Release valve but on this watch it's more for show since the watch only states to be "Water Resistant" (as is mentioned on it's dial... maybe 30m maximum although I will not be testing that at all!). Of course, the crown being there preserves the overall look of the watch and stays true to being a true homage.

- The Lume is weak like I mentioned. The tips of the hands light up the best and so does the lume pip on the bezel. The indices do not have very bright lume and they don't last too long.

- The date window although not too large is perfectly legible.

- The scalloped bezel is constructed very well, no visible flaws whatsoever.

- The bezel is uni-directional and clicks well, does not sound weak or tiny to my ears. There is very slight play to it.

- There is another variant of the watch available with the numbers "007" attached to the sweeping second's hand but I liked the clean hands better thus went with it. The "007" second hands version looks like this:










Do let me know if you have any further questions about the watch, will be glad to help.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/ycqe7tvx
> 
> ...


How about actual dimensions? Says dial 41mm... Is that the dial or the case? Thanks!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Jabrnet said:


> How about actual dimensions? Says dial 41mm... Is that the dial or the case? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


The dial is 41mm and is almost similar to my SKX007 although I feel the SKX007 wears slightly bigger on the wrist. Here are a couple of photographs that should help you get a better idea of the size:


















*Size in comparison with my Seiko SKX007J1*

And... here's a another photograph I took of the watch:


----------



## jamesbond2285 (Feb 25, 2018)

I recently started to take an interest in some inexpensive Chinese goodness, so I picked up a Tevise T801A and have been very impressed with the time it’s kept this week, usually only gaining or losing 3 seconds per day and it has been fluctuating up and down but generally staying very close. Even took it in the shower and it didn’t take in any water, somehow. I also got a Winner watch from Amazon, a Mark XV clone, it’s been running a couple minutes fast per day which is more what I would expect from something that cost $19 on Amazon, but it does have a screw down case back with a gasket for the money and I quite like the domed crystal. I also have a Tevise T801 (basicly the T801A, just on a NATO strap) on the way with a Tevise 356 multifunction


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, jamesbond2285. Those Tevise submariners look-alikes are real bargain-hunter favorites. Too big for my wrist, but I sent a couple as gifts to my brother and to a friend, and they were impressed (with the usual caveats, of course). As for the Mark XV Winner, I'd been eyeing that one myself for a while, as it's got a nice look, but I'm glad you shared your comment about its inaccuracy, as 2 minutes gain per day is more than I think I'll be able to stomach. Again, thanks for sharing. Enjoy the fun Chinese goodness!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

jamesbond2285 said:


> I recently started to take an interest in some inexpensive Chinese goodness, so I picked up a Tevise T801A and have been very impressed with the time it's kept this week, usually only gaining or losing 3 seconds per day and it has been fluctuating up and down but generally staying very close. Even took it in the shower and it didn't take in any water, somehow. I also got a Winner watch from Amazon, a Mark XV clone, it's been running a couple minutes fast per day which is more what I would expect from something that cost $19 on Amazon, but it does have a screw down case back with a gasket for the money and I quite like the domed crystal. I also have a Tevise T801 (basicly the T801A, just on a NATO strap) on the way with a Tevise 356 multifunction


 That black steel Tevise looks really nice. Can you kindly tell me how the shine of the steel is, is it nicely finished?


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

So when I was buying the Omega I slaved over the mid or large and got the mid, which I love. Part of me still wanted a blue wave and when I saw the Alpha and some positive reviews I figured why not!

Really quite pleased with it, for the price it's great!


----------



## jamesbond2285 (Feb 25, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> jamesbond2285 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently started to take an interest in some inexpensive Chinese goodness, so I picked up a Tevise T801A and have been very impressed with the time it's kept this week, usually only gaining or losing 3 seconds per day and it has been fluctuating up and down but generally staying very close. Even took it in the shower and it didn't take in any water, somehow. I also got a Winner watch from Amazon, a Mark XV clone, it's been running a couple minutes fast per day which is more what I would expect from something that cost $19 on Amazon, but it does have a screw down case back with a gasket for the money and I quite like the domed crystal. I also have a Tevise T801 (basicly the T801A, just on a NATO strap) on the way with a Tevise 356 multifunction
> ...


It's pretty good, and I've been wearing it every day since I got it to work with only a couple small scuffs here and there (I'm rough on watches at work), it's quite nicely finished overall in my opinion. Much better than any of the "NORSK" quartz watches that are around $14 on ebay. I meant to buy the plain steel version but I'm a fan of the black


----------



## jamesbond2285 (Feb 25, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for sharing, jamesbond2285. Those Tevise submariners look-alikes are real bargain-hunter favorites. Too big for my wrist, but I sent a couple as gifts to my brother and to a friend, and they were impressed (with the usual caveats, of course). As for the Mark XV Winner, I'd been eyeing that one myself for a while, as it's got a nice look, but I'm glad you shared your comment about its inaccuracy, as 2 minutes gain per day is more than I think I'll be able to stomach. Again, thanks for sharing. Enjoy the fun Chinese goodness!


I'm gonna try my hand at regulating it, although on the first one I got, as soon as I removed the screw down caseback it ruined the gasket, then 4 minutes later the hair spring stud came undone. Apperently on the Chinese Tongji "Standard" movement the lever to regualate it and the lever that controls the watches beat tend to move together. I'll update you if I'm able to get in an acceptable range. It's closer to +4 minutes per day on closer inspection


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone here have a watch by the brand named *Debert*?

I am thinking about getting this one: *https://tinyurl.com/yaqfodt2

*It comes with a Hangzhou 2c30 Movement. If anyone has had this movement in other watches, a little feedback would be appreciated as well.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have a watch by the brand named *Debert*?
> 
> I am thinking about getting this one: *https://tinyurl.com/yaqfodt2
> 
> *It comes with a Hangzhou 2c30 Movement. If anyone has had this movement in other watches, a little feedback would be appreciated as well.


I think debert is similair to Parnis. Got a Debert flieger and i'm pretty sattisfied with it

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

m3ga said:


> I think debert is similair to Parnis. Got a Debert flieger and i'm pretty sattisfied with it
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Good to know this! If the quality is at par with the Parnis watch that I have then I'll be more than happy with it. Thanks for the input, appreciate it.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

My Swatch Night Flight, which has a pretty good resemblance to a certain popular space watch....


----------



## rudarb2990 (May 29, 2016)

My Tiger Concept GMT-"Blueberry". Got mods done to make this my own homage to the 1675 GMT Master Model. Pics of my Tiger and the real deal below!

For $175 I feel like this gives some unexpected value!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I recently received a Steel Bagelsport Rolex Presidential homage which I had ordered from Ali a few weeks ago. Took close to a month to arrive.

Coming to the watch, the build on the dial is very well done. Lovely polished sides with no dings or flaws. The case-back is completely solid, no display of the movement inside. The center of the case-back has a nicely done brushed steel finish on it. The cyclops actually works and the date does get a nice magnification through it. I have been really liking the solid gold look of the entire dial and the way the light plays when it hits the face of the dial is very pleasing to the eyes. The sweeping second had is smooth, no visible stuttering. This is my first watch from Steel Bagelsport and it's definitely a worthy homage to the beautiful Rolex Presidential.

However, one thing I didn't like about the watch was the bracelet. It came with a slightly poorly constructed jubilee styled bracelet that I felt was rather uncomfortable to wear. It just felt flimsy. The golden finish on the underside of the bracelet in particular wasn't too well done. Also, even with the links cut it still felt big for my wrists. I swapped it out for a 20mm dark maroon padded leather strap and I think it looks beautiful on it.

Here are some photographs I took of the watch...




























And this is after having put it on the leather strap:










If someone can kindly tell me what kind of automatic movements do these Steel Bagelsport watches run... do they come with a DG2813?

Also, if anyone has any questions regarding the watch, please feel free to ask.

Regards,
tintin82


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently received a Steel Bagelsport Rolex Presidential homage which I had ordered from Ali a few weeks ago. Took close to a month to arrive.
> 
> ...


I believe this is the DG2822 day date movt.
I have the as version of this one; and it is a looker indeed.
Enjoy yours and wear it in good health.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Gyre8 (Jul 22, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have a watch by the brand named *Debert*?
> 
> I am thinking about getting this one: *https://tinyurl.com/yaqfodt2
> 
> *It comes with a Hangzhou 2c30 Movement. If anyone has had this movement in other watches, a little feedback would be appreciated as well.


I have this exact watch and it's a stunner. Perfect case size, a subtle blue dial, hands that are very well proportioned (can't stand watches with 'stubby' hands) and a well-sized date window. It's become one of my favourite watches. I've put it on a dark brown twin studded pilot strap and it looks the business.
This watch is well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> I believe this is the DG2822 day date movt.
> I have the as version of this one; and it is a looker indeed.
> Enjoy yours and wear it in good health.


Thank-you! 

Yes, indeed it is a looker and I have been wearing it for quite a few days now. The honeymoon period with it has been sweet so far.

You mentioned that it's a DG2822? I couldn't find anything regarding a DG2822 online thus asking...

Here is another shot I took of the watch alongside another homage I have for the Presidential...









Left: Michael Zweig Presidential Homage / Right: Steel Bagelsport Presidential Homage.

The Michael Zweig is a Quartz and I bought it last year. The strap has held up moderately well with light use. I might get a silver jubilee bracelet for it. The dial construction is solid, no gripes with it. The dial size is actually slightly larger that the Bagelsport watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> Yes, indeed it is a looker and I have been wearing it for quite a few days now. The honeymoon period with it has been sweet so far.
> 
> ...


Hi..
William at Tiger Concept referred to this movement as DG2822; but you are right; when I checked Chinese movement wiki I couldn't find; and I guess the proper reference is DG2812. Sorry if I miss led you.

Stunning watches by the way!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

I still love my Mkii Kingston. I think it created a new bar in terms of homage quality.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Hi..
> William at Tiger Concept referred to this movement as DG2822; but you are right; when I checked Chinese movement wiki I couldn't find; and I guess the proper reference is DG2812. Sorry if I miss led you.
> 
> Stunning watches by the way!


Thank-you so much for the info, really appreciate it! This has to be the the DG2812 since the movement has the precise day and date pattern on it:










I realize it wouldn't be a true homage to the Rolex Presidential but I would still prefer an exhibition case-back on the Steel Bagelsport.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

boxsash said:


> View attachment 13016173
> 
> 
> I still love my Mkii Kingston. I think it created a new bar in terms of homage quality.


That Gilt is amazing! Not sure about the wacky lume colors. Ginault is pushing it in terms of cost for an homage to me, not sure I could go for mkii.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Very helpful (and appealing) review, tintin82! Congrats on your purchase. Nice to feel satisfied with a new bargain watch.

A couple of quick questions:

Does the whole watch feel like stainless steel?
I ask because the text on the dial says "stainless steelback," and in it's my understanding watches that say "stainless steel" or "all stainless steel" usually are stainless steel throughout, and that those that say "stainless steel back" are usually only stainless steel on the caseback, and then alloy elsewhere on the case.

How's the accuracy?
How does the movement feel when adjusting, winding, etc.?
No other negatives other than the bracelet?

Sorry if that feels like an interrogation. As you can see, I'm interested in this watch! Would love to find out more.

Thank you!

Henry



tintin82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently received a Steel Bagelsport Rolex Presidential homage which I had ordered from Ali a few weeks ago. Took close to a month to arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

I own two Bulova Super Seville Day/Dates and they are worth a look. One is all gold the other stainless steel. ETA movement and a great homage to the famous Rolex model. Here's a couple of pix.












I just had the stainless one out to the watchmaker as the crown tube needed replacing. He adjusted it and cleaned it up.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Very helpful (and appealing) review, tintin82! Congrats on your purchase. Nice to feel satisfied with a new bargain watch.
> 
> A couple of quick questions:
> 
> ...


Hello Henry,

No problem at all, glad to answer the questions!

To me the watch does feel like it's constructed with stainless steel, the build is solid and I have no gripes with that. The polish on the side of the dial is very well done and I did search for spots, chips or faults but didn't find any. The Bagelsport logo on the crown is neatly etched on. The fluted bezel doesn't have any chips, broken edges or worst sharp edges. It's nicely machined.

On a review I saw of the same watch on Youtube, the guy had a misaligned cyclops on his watch but the one on mine thankfully isn't so and looks to be in place at least with the perusing I have done. Also, I didn't notice any sort of tightening of the hands when adjusting time with the crown. The winding works as it should, no hiccups. The stem is easy to move to the positions for winding and time or date adjusting. The movement is not loud, at least my ears don't pick up the whirring of the movement when I wear this watch unlike the Seagull on my Parnis which my ears can easily pick up! The accuracy has been pretty good, after wearing it for 4-5 days straight had to adjust it once IIRC. The glass used for the dial... I would be hard pressed to think it's Hardlex, to me it looks like Mineral Glass.

I wish the day counter on the top was a tad larger because the day lettering does seem to be a little small to the eyes. It would be far more legible and easier for the eyes to pick up if it was a little larger. That, and of course the bracelet which I just didn't like. If you want to maintain the consistency of the all gold look then I would highly suggest getting a 20mm aftermarket jubilee bracelet of better quality and having it fitted to the watch.

Here are a couple of photographs I took of the dial size and the weight of the watch (on a leather strap):



















Let me know if you have any further queries.

Regards,
tintin82


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you, tintin82, for taking the time to answer my questions so thoroughly. Much appreciated! Looks like a really nice watch. Onto the list it goes!  Again, thanks.



tintin82 said:


> Hello Henry,
> 
> No problem at all, glad to answer the questions!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

90 dollars on Ali


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Vdub said:


> 90 dollars on Ali
> 
> View attachment 13058177
> 
> ...


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

James Haury said:


> What is this an homage of?


De Bethune Maya


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you very much.I sincerely do appreciate it.. I hope you are not miffed but when you start a thread for a defined purpose you will understand. In my opinion the original is the best design but given the price probably unobtainium for most of us. I was totally unaware of De Bethune watcheshttps://www.ablogtowatch.com/de-bethune-db25-ix-maya-watch-hands-on/ The article is very interesting.

and the price quite astounding at 90,000 Swiss Francs.-- Here is yet another Patek Phillipe Nautilus homage.These are also available with steel bracelets at about 70 bucks.






Item specifics

Brand Name:PETERLEE
Item Type:Mechanical Wristwatches
Feature:Water Resistant,Auto Date,Back Light,Rattrapante,Shock Resistant
Band Material Type:Stainless Steel
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Boxes & Cases Material:Leatherette
Clasp Type:Bracelet Clasp
Model Number:PL1000-7
Case Shape:Oval
Case Thickness:13mm
Dial Window Material Type:Hardlex
Movement:Mechanical Hand Wind
Style:Luxury
Dial Diameter:40mm
Band Length:20cm
Band Width:24mm
Water Resistance Depth:3Bar
Suitable For:masculino hombre homme uomo mannen mens men male Man
Style:Fashion&Casual Business Luxury Elegant
Feature:Fashion Casual Gentleman stainless steel Mechanical Watch
Free Shipping:YES
Men Watch:Mechanical Hand Wind
Gender:Men


From Ali express just type Peter lee in the search box.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Recently got this Sea Dweller homage by Parnis from Ali. It's the _Parnis PR9 Sterile Dial_...













































Weight = 158g (Full weight, before bracelet link removal)









(Including Crown)

This is a pretty hefty watch and really well put together by Parnis. The bracelet was easily adjustable and once done fits rather comfortably on the wrists. The clasp locks in pretty firmly so there's little to no chance of it accidentally popping off. The bezel rotation feels solid with a slight play but the coin edge on the bezel could have had better smoothening as it feels a tad sharp when I run my fingers over the edges. It's not enough to cause cuts but something worth mentioning. It runs mostly on a DG2813 (many thanks to HoustonReal for all the help regarding spotting the movement and importantly explaining to me the differences between different Chinese movements). The glass has a lovely dome which I quite enjoy.

So, far I'm enjoying the clean, pristine dial with absolutely no alphabets or numbers on it. Watching the seconds hand gently sweep the black dial is very pleasing. Must say it's a really nice homage to the famous Sea Dweller.

If anyone has any questions regarding the watch, please feel free to ask.

Regards,
tintin82


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ90015* - Cartier Tank MC homage
34mm x 44mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 20mm leather strap with deployment clasp, Japanese quartz movement, 30M WR, silver Guilloche dial w/small seconds

I just received one this month. The size is spot on, and for such an inexpensive watch, the dial is stunning. The hands only look really blue from just the right angle. Otherwise, they can look navy blue or black. The small seconds dial is slightly recessed, and the Roman numerals are a raised enamel paint. The deployment clasp is a close homage of the original, except the proportions of the "C" clasp are a bit off.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Houston is it Auto or quartz?It's too bad there isn't a app that can take a picture and scan for all other similiar images with different names.It would help find homages and what they homage .There are so many watch companies and models.It is impossible to know them all. I guess that does exist kind of when I googled fossil blue a CASIO EF-106 came up too. I wonder which is an homage of which.:think:












I picked up an EF-106 at The devils lake wal mart yesterday for 20 bucks plus tax.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Houston is it Auto or quartz?


The Guanqin is quartz, so the small second dial clicks once per second. The funny thing is I had to do a battery change when it came, but I forgot to note the movement.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking for recommendations for something colorful that's similar to any of these (or a homage/replica):


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved the bigger watch today.It was 11.21 usd it's a bit larger than the Raketa Big Zero watches. It has lume on all the painted areas of the dial save the date window.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

FloridaTime said:


> Anyone know a safe source to buy that Reef Tiger Grand Reef? I'm in love with the white dial model.


I bought it on Alix for 80€. Really beautiful watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FloridaTime said:


> Anyone know a safe source to buy that Reef Tiger Grand Reef? I'm in love with the white dial model.


They were selling for $99.99 on Amazon, but now the white one is sold out. The Reef Tiger Shop has the white only on leather, and they want $185. I think they might be discontinuing the RGA818 models, but you should contact the company to see if the white version will ever come back in stock.

The rose gold two-tone, white dial version is still available for *$99.99*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They were selling for $99.99 on Amazon, but now the white one is sold out. The Reef Tiger Shop has the white only on leather, and they want $185. I think they might be discontinuing the RGA818 models, but you should contact the company to see if the white version will ever come back in stock.
> 
> The rose gold two-tone, white dial version is still available for *$99.99*
> 
> ...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

duplicate oops


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Maybe the specialists here will be able to help. I'm looking for a quartz homage of the Kontiki.

I know that there is a mechanical Shanghai 8120 reissue that is nice 








*But...I'd prefer quartz and a bigger size (ideally 38 to 42mm)*

Thanks for your ideas;-)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ruimas, the "Swiss" brand of the Shenzhen-Meigeer Watch Co., LTD (Megir, Nakzen and Ruimas in-house brands, as well as OEM), has two new LeLocle homages.

*Ruimas RS6059G* Automatic series - *under $56* 39mm w/sapphire










*Ruimas RS6060G/RS6060L* 39mm or 28mm Men's and Ladies' quartz models, w/sapphire * $21-$36*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Max Bill Chronoscope homage

*Loreo 6112* - *$69.99*

40mm x 11.5mm 316L case, quartz chronograph movement, 30M WR


----------



## G_of_T (Jan 10, 2007)

That white dial is a beauty.


----------



## G_of_T (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn, those look spectacular.


----------



## Avaros (Apr 14, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


>


There is almost the same Gimto GM230 on Ali, but for 25$


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Avaros said:


> There is almost the same Gimto GM230 on Ali, but for 25$


That's true, the Gimto looks the same, but I've heard of enough QC issues with it that I wouldn't buy it. Don't know anything about the L'oreo version, but I'm guessing/hoping that the higher price reflects a higher quality product.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Avaros said:


> There is almost the same Gimto GM230 on Ali, but for 25$


The Gimto is also a Max Bill homage, but is not "almost the same". It's like saying the Didun Royal Oak homage is the same as the ones from Ochstin or Hemsut. I can show you LeLocle homages that start at $5, and ones that cost $150. The Gimtos are known to have hands fall off if you look at them funny. Loreo looks like they are using the same case as the Postar PSD-2991, but a different, less exact dial with more lume dots.


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

This Tevise watch has a different clasp than mine. I have this one: https://tinyurl.com/y8bn6uky . You can see at 45% of the page the clasp I have. I rather have a watch with a clasp like this one. Does anyone know where I can get the watch with the clasp jamesbond got? Since my watch already has some problems (cannot change date with crown and some sharp edges) I was looking for a new one.



jamesbond2285 said:


> I recently started to take an interest in some inexpensive Chinese goodness, so I picked up a Tevise T801A and have been very impressed with the time it's kept this week, usually only gaining or losing 3 seconds per day and it has been fluctuating up and down but generally staying very close. Even took it in the shower and it didn't take in any water, somehow. I also got a Winner watch from Amazon, a Mark XV clone, it's been running a couple minutes fast per day which is more what I would expect from something that cost $19 on Amazon, but it does have a screw down case back with a gasket for the money and I quite like the domed crystal. I also have a Tevise T801 (basicly the T801A, just on a NATO strap) on the way with a Tevise 356 multifunction


Edit: This one is the one I talk about:


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GQ90015* - Cartier Tank MC homage
> 34mm x 44mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 20mm leather strap with deployment clasp, Japanese quartz movement, 30M WR, silver Guilloche dial w/small seconds
> 
> I just received one this month. The size is spot on, and for such an inexpensive watch, the dial is stunning. The hands only look really blue from just the right angle. Otherwise, they can look navy blue or black. The small seconds dial is slightly recessed, and the Roman numerals are a raised enamel paint. The deployment clasp is a close homage of the original, except the proportions of the "C" clasp are a bit off.


Can you please post a link to this. I can only find a gold one on GBest


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Sogeha said:


> Can you please post a link to this. I can only find a gold one on GBest


Maybe https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Watch-Top-Brand-Luxury-Stainless-Steel-Quartz-Men-Sport-Waterproof-GUANQIN/162900492663?hash=item25eda04177:g:fFUAAOSwkvFagYmd

It does NOT seem to have the beautiful background engraving of the Cartier Tank but neither does HR's at least he doesn't mention it

Good luck


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Maybe https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Watch-Top-Brand-Luxury-Stainless-Steel-Quartz-Men-Sport-Waterproof-GUANQIN/162900492663?hash=item25eda04177:g:fFUAAOSwkvFagYmd
> 
> It does NOT seem to have the beautiful background engraving of the Cartier Tank but neither does HR's at least he doesn't mention it
> 
> Good luck


Thank you sir


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> It does NOT seem to have the _beautiful background engraving_ of the Cartier Tank but neither does HR's at least he doesn't mention it
> 
> Good luck





Sogeha said:


> Thank you sir


Actually, it does have a beautiful *Guilloche* dial, much like the Cartier Tank MC. In person the dial is stunning, but it can be hard to capture in a photograph.


----------



## ZENNON (Jun 15, 2011)

I’m chasing a quality Rolex Submariner homage.
Currently looking at Phoibos PX002 and Alpha Submariner.
Anything else in that price range (~$120) I should be looking at?


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, I’m looking for a Richard Mille homage, preferably auto to try size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ZENNON said:


> I'm chasing a quality Rolex Submariner homage.
> Currently looking at Phoibos PX002 and Alpha Submariner.
> Anything else in that price range (~$120) I should be looking at?


Why not try a Parnis? I've listed a few at https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46307951


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JohnnyP said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a Richard Mille homage, preferably auto to try size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few are listed here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46307951

Nicolas


----------



## ZENNON (Jun 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> Why not try a Parnis? I've listed a few at https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46307951


Thanks, yeah I did look at them too, was kinda worried they might be too small (leaning towards 42mm+)


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

If you want a Sub homage, make sure to get an automatic. The tick of the quartz makes a homage look rather silly. (my opinion, of course)


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> This came in from AliE a few days back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted the version with the Miyota 8215, but it was sold out. So I asked the seller what was the movement inside the available version and he replied it was a DG 2813. Now I'm very happy with the watch, I didn't open it and it's about 8 s/d late which is fairly accurate.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> How about actual dimensions? Says dial 41mm... Is that the dial or the case? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


The case is 41mm without crown.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My MiGeer shameless homage of the Muhle Glashutte SAR arrived. It most definitely has cheap-feel elements, but I find it surprisingly good-looking and wearable for $2 and change!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

oinofilo said:


> I wanted the version with the Miyota 8215, but it was sold out. So I asked the seller what was the movement inside the available version and he replied it was a DG 2813. Now I'm very happy with the watch, I didn't open it and it's about 8 s/d late which is fairly accurate.


Post some images will ya? Make us drool

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Hi all,

A while back I ordered a Gonewa sub from AliX. Just for ****s and giggles really, they're dirt cheap so you can't expect too much, but I have to say that after reading peoples experiences with them which are generally positive the watch did turn out to be a bit disappointing. No worries, scratched the itch, got it out of my system.

A few months later I find myself looking at sub homages again, especially green dial ones with either a gold or two tone case/bracelet. Costing about 4 times what I spent on the Gonewa, offerings from Paulareis, Tevise, LGXIGE and Reginald seem to be a step up in quality from it with (pseudo) solid bracelets and what seems to be steel cases. Of those four brands, LGXIGE and Reginald offer a green/gold combo one.

People seem to like Reginald, does anyone have any experience with LGXIGE? Do any of them actually feature a steel case?


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GQ90015*




Where did you buy it from Houston, and how much did you pay for it? I wasn't able to find it on alie.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Where did you buy it from Houston, and how much did you pay for it? I wasn't able to find it on alie.


I bought it as an NOS/clearance model (came w/dead battery), off a wholesale site.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Where did you buy it from Houston, and how much did you pay for it? I wasn't able to find it on alie.


you might try gearbest $38


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Where did you buy it from Houston, and how much did you pay for it? I wasn't able to find it on alie.


They are on Ali just search GUANQIN GQ19015 there is one seller I purchased from him.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Max Bill Chronoscope homage
> 
> Loreo 6112
> 
> 40mm x 11.5mm 316L case, quartz chronograph movement, 30M WR




This is my first post, so I've had to remove the links from the quote. I've just signed up now.

I recently just ordered this watch, and am awaiting delivery of it. But I can't seem to find any reviews of it online anywhere. Do you actually own this watch? If so what is your opinion of it?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> This is my first post, so I've had to remove the links from the quote. I've just signed up now.
> 
> I recently just ordered this watch, and am awaiting delivery of it. But I can't seem to find any reviews of it online anywhere. Do you actually own this watch? If so what is your opinion of it?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


No, I don't own one. When I find something new, I post it to the appropriate thread. I can't buy them all, unfortunately.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> This is my first post, so I've had to remove the links from the quote. I've just signed up now.
> 
> I recently just ordered this watch, and am awaiting delivery of it. But I can't seem to find any reviews of it online anywhere. Do you actually own this watch? If so what is your opinion of it?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


No, I don't own one. When I find something new, I post it to the appropriate thread. I can't buy them all, unfortunately.


----------



## EmilioFTWWW (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi, noob here.

I really want to get a mechanical Speedmaster homage of any sort, or a dress watch homage with Day/Date, or preferably moonphase.

And also it has to be less than 40mm/ or nothing more than 46-47 lug to lug length!!!
Price: 20-110 USD. I would really like som help from everyone of you guys. I'm a 20yr old who just got into watches, thanks alot!❤


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

EmilioFTWWW said:


> Hi, noob here.
> 
> I really want to get a mechanical Speedmaster homage of any sort, or a dress watch homage with Day/Date, or preferably moonphase.
> 
> ...


There are some great deals coming up next week on Ali Express on dress watches with Day/Date. What type of homage did you want?

Alpha makes a working chronograph version (Sea-Gull ST19 hand-wind), but it's beyond your preferred price range at $175. Any other mechanical versions under $110 USD will be multifunction watches, with day, date, month or 24-hour sub-dials, but not real chronograph (stop watch) functions.










Guanqin makes a Longines Master Classic homage for under $50. Most moonphase watches in this price range are just 24-hour dials.
*
Guanqin GQ20022 (AKA GJ16011)*


----------



## EmilioFTWW (Aug 23, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> There are some great deals coming up next week on Ali Express on dress watches with Day/Date. What type of homage did you want?
> 
> Alpha makes a working chronograph version (Sea-Gull ST19 hand-wind), but it's beyond your preferred price range at $175. Any other mechanical versions under $110 USD will be multifunction watches, with day, date, month or 24-hour sub-dials, but not real chronograph (stop watch) functions.
> 
> ...


I Really would like a GUANQIN type watch, I would consider buying it. A display caseback would be cool too. BUT I'm afraid it'll be too big for my wrist (6.1"). I'd also consider a Parnis GMT Rolex Homage, a bagelsport Daytona or that GUANQN, but again I'm not sure if they will just look insane on my tiny wrist. Really really want to order a Parnis or guanqin but the size is killer for me.:think:

Please give me some feedback on whether a Parnis GMT, Guanqin will look good. Personally I only have a Tevise 38mm 45mm L2L, and it looks fine.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

For a really nicely finished very inexpensive dress watch, how about the Starking?
https://smile.amazon.com/STARKING-Automatic-Leather-Fashion-Waterproof/dp/B01FQAF0R6

40mm case, 20mm band, so lots of strap options. They say that traditional dress watches should have a leather band. This has a display back and a 28,800bph movement for that smoother sweep. I have one and the finish and feel is way above the price. I also don't like the day on a dress watch, I think it makes it look cheap. Date is OK, but this is just my opinion, of course.

If you just want a good watch and not an homage, I'd recommend looking at the Seiko 5 line. They have a ton of 38-40mm watches that are a terrific value. Reliable movement, good quality, day/date.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

EmilioFTWW said:


> I Really would like a GUANQIN type watch, I would consider buying it. A display caseback would be cool too. BUT I'm afraid it'll be too big for my wrist (6.1"). I'd also consider a Parnis GMT Rolex Homage, a bagelsport Daytona or that GUANQN, but again I'm not sure if they will just look insane on my tiny wrist. Really really want to order a Parnis or guanqin but the size is killer for me.:think:
> 
> Please give me some feedback on whether a Parnis GMT, Guanqin will look good. Personally I only have a Tevise 38mm 45mm L2L, and it looks fine.


The Guanqin GQ20022/GJ16011 is 40mm x 11mm, with a display back.. There are a few Guanqin and other mushroom brand models that are 38mm or 39mm, but that will really limit your choices. Many of the Seiko 5 and Orient Tri-Star watches come in 36mm to 38mm sizes.


----------



## EmilioFTWW (Aug 23, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Guanqin GQ20022/GJ16011 is 40mm x 11mm, with a display back.. There are a few Guanqin and other mushroom brand models that are 38mm or 39mm, but that will really limit your choices. Many of the Seiko 5 and Orient Tri-Star watches come in 36mm to 38mm sizes.


I guess I could wear 40 or 41mm watches, but I find the lugs to overhang if they are more than 48mm


----------



## EmilioFTWW (Aug 23, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Guanqin GQ20022/GJ16011 is 40mm x 11mm, with a display back.. There are a few Guanqin and other mushroom brand models that are 38mm or 39mm, but that will really limit your choices. Many of the Seiko 5 and Orient Tri-Star watches come in 36mm to 38mm sizes.


For everyone that has some Homage/cheap watches it would be greatly appreciated if you could measure the lug to lug distance.. As I have never seen that info in any sellers description.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

EmilioFTWW said:


> For everyone that has some Homage/cheap watches it would be greatly appreciated if you could measure the lug to lug distance.. As I have never seen that info in any sellers description.


Gearbest will often provide a figure in their item measurements. L2L distance is one factor, but so is lug shape. Lugs that curve down, so that the spring pins are either close to the bottom surface of the watch, or even below it, can make a big difference on how large or small the watch wears.

Just a thought, the DOM W-624 wears small, is only 38mm, and is virtually indestructible, if you can find an older version with sapphire and 200M WR. It's also quite thin, and the integrated bracelet curves down to fit smaller wrists. The downsides are the lume sucks, and tungsten is heavier than stainless steel. The W-624 is an incredible value, and it looks and feels like a much more expensive watch. This DOM is a dress watch, that's built tough enough to get used as a beater.

*DOM W-624 - Tungsten and Sapphire on a Beer Budget*


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

I don't think the 6pm complication on the Guanqin is "moon phase" I think it is that weird "day/night" -like yeah it is is still daytime?



EmilioFTWW said:


> I Really would like a GUANQIN type watch, I would consider buying it. A display caseback would be cool too. BUT I'm afraid it'll be too big for my wrist (6.1"). I'd also consider a Parnis GMT Rolex Homage, a bagelsport Daytona or that GUANQN, but again I'm not sure if they will just look insane on my tiny wrist. Really really want to order a Parnis or guanqin but the size is killer for me.:think:
> 
> Please give me some feedback on whether a Parnis GMT, Guanqin will look good. Personally I only have a Tevise 38mm 45mm L2L, and it looks fine.


----------



## EmilioFTWW (Aug 23, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Gearbest will often provide a figure in their item measurements. L2L distance is one factor, but so is lug shape. Lugs that curve down, so that the spring pins are either close to the bottom surface of the watch, or even below it, can make a big difference on how large or small the watch wears.
> 
> Just a thought, the DOM W-624 wears small, is only 38mm, and is virtually indestructible, if you can find an older version with sapphire and 200M WR. It's also quite thin, and the integrated bracelet curves down to fit smaller wrists. The downsides are the lume sucks, and tungsten is heavier than stainless steel. The W-624 is an incredible value, and it looks and feels like a much more expensive watch. This DOM is a dress watch, that's built tough enough to get used as a beater.


That Is a stunning watch, but I'm only gonna buy a mechanical watch.. Quartz is not something I'm into atm. And no, I still can't see sellers provide L2L, only Lug width...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

EmilioFTWW, given your criteria: cheap, small-ish and mechanical, I don't think you can do better than the Seiko 5 line. Many are 38mm and in the $60-$70 range. They are exceptional bargains and good quality for the money.

Example = https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-seventy-five-dollar-watch-that-looks-like-a-million-bucks

You should be able to find the L2L in the Seiko 5 series, since they are well known, but for reference mine are about 43mm. Also the Starking is 47mm L2L.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The Guanqin GJ16033 is only 38.5mm, and the lugs are pretty short. The crystal on mine wasn't really sapphire, and the movement is a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803. I think the Starking AM0184/AM0255 is a better buy ($37.70 on next week's Ali Express Brands Sale), but the GJ16033 is a fine, smaller sized watch for around $62.

Here is my review: Review - Guanqin GJ16033 - Classic Style & Incredible Value


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

Recently ordered on Yankeeexpress

A taste of "Daytona" from Chenxi, with submariner hands ! Rotating Bezel, fake sub dials... and as usual with this brand, the watch band is pretty light. But the watch looks good and at this time, it's the best Daytona homage on this price range. (10€)








New Milgauss homages from Southberg, I love the black ones ...The Gold one is realy too shiny for me ! Less than 10€ with extra battery 








Some new


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

Recently ordered on Yankeeexpress

A taste of "Daytona" from Chenxi, with submariner hands ! Rotating Bezel, fake sub dials... and as usual with this brand, the watch band is pretty light. But the watch looks good and at this time, it's the best Daytona homage on this price range. (10€)
View attachment 13473719


New Milgauss homages from Southberg, I love the black ones ...The Gold one is realy too shiny for me ! Less than 10€ with extra battery 
View attachment 13473725


Some new


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It is from ALi around 18 bucks 40mm W with 20mm lugs 11 mm thick as claimed.






Maybe not an homage of a Bambino after all? Anyhow, I'm considering it.Maybe all black or a white dial for better contrast.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 13474035
> It is from ALi around 18 bucks 40mm W with 20mm lugs 11 mm thick as claimed.
> View attachment 13474047
> Maybe not an homage of a Bambino after all? Anyhow, I'm considering it.Maybe all black or a white dial for better contrast.


I ended up ordering the one that is second from left.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Mock-waracer.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Mock-waracer.


It is still in my wishlist. Can you tell a bit more about it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

m3ga said:


> It is still in my wishlist. Can you tell a bit more about it?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I think I got mine for around $50 at the last 11/11 or Black Friday sale -- and it's an outstanding buy at that price. All stainless steel and at least mine is well put-together. Feels like a $100-$200 watch at least.

A little play in the bezel on mine, but I've had far more expensive watches with as much.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Mock-waracer.


I liked my blue one so much I got a black one too. They don't seem to be available so much on Ali anymore but I have seen a similar looking Paris homage available now with a Miyota 8215. Doesn't have the bracelet though, which is a pity.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Just came across this "San Martin" watch that reminded me a bit of Damasko (which I'm sure is not a coincidence)







I might have been tempted at say 1/3 the price.
@alix search "San Martin seiko 39mm"


----------



## coolerwill (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking for any diver with date styles that have a unique bezel like this pagani designs, and I also found one named something like vikas regal, but I can't find either of these for sale. Any help would be greatly appreciatd.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

i think pagani Design do some really nice homages

this seiko cocktail time in particular









but they all seem to be far to big for me ~43mm. if they dropped sizes around 40mm mark they would sell like hot cakes


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

coolerwill said:


> Looking for any diver with date styles that have a unique bezel like this pagani designs, and I also found one named something like vikas regal, but I can't find either of these for sale. Any help would be greatly appreciatd.


i had a quick look on ebay and this model shows is available for ~ £50 which seem s a good price. 44mm :/ ....


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, if it was 38-40mm I would be buying a few of them! They are even cheaper at Ali and have lots of colors - green, blue, rootbeer, silver, black...

Pagani does have a 40mm dress watch, ~$52-58 on Ali.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

bentl said:


> i think pagani Design do some really nice homages
> 
> this seiko cocktail time in particular
> 
> ...


Yes I agree.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

TheFinalHour said:


> Just came across this "San Martin" watch that reminded me a bit of Damasko (which I'm sure is not a coincidence)
> View attachment 13565461
> 
> I might have been tempted at say 1/3 the price.
> @alix search "San Martin seiko 39mm"


1/3 of the price?

San Martin/Sharkey/LTM/HIMQ (all the same) have been getting some pretty good reviews. They are definitely being pumped out by one the more reputable Chinese manufactures. Check out the LTM.HIMQ 62MAS homage thread. Plenty of happy buyers. I just picked one up myself based on the reviews.

FYI the 'Damasko' homage also comes in CUSN8 bronze.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think I got mine for around $50 at the last 11/11 or Black Friday sale -- and it's an outstanding buy at that price. All stainless steel and at least mine is well put-together. Feels like a $100-$200 watch at least.
> 
> A little play in the bezel on mine, but I've had far more expensive watches with as much.


I got mine in the same deal. Excellent watch for the price, easily worth the price of entry. Bezel was sloppy like a supermarket trolley. SS case and bracelt were excellent. Wore too big for me though. I recall I posted some photos in the Pagani 'Aquaracer' thread.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

What do you think of the tevise homage to Franc Muller? Got it today for ~23 euros


----------



## Pete109 (Nov 25, 2014)

110 AUD from eBay 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Braun watch homage by XINBOQIN
















Original


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> Braun watch homage by XINBOQIN
> 
> View attachment 13648141
> 
> ...


Have you got a link?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello guys!

Does anyone know this watch? Is it a homage of something?
Based on the hands' shape, it seems to be a Jaeger-LeCoultre homage to me...









...//2Du0cDe

(Link shortener is "bitly".)


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello guys!

Does anyone know this watch? Is it a homage of something?
Based on the hands' shape, it seems to be a Jaeger-LeCoultre homage to me...

View attachment 13648539


...//2Du0cDe

(Link shortener is "bitly".)


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Have you got a link?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


from what i found these arnt that cheap - a little search on Ali

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XIN...lgo_pvid=c20cfac6-e2b9-4b3a-a065-531a48138707

around 45$ - ive seen the braun on sale for ~80 before - i guess half price is good


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

Almost a 'Longines Conquest'.......right down to its ceramic bezel and sapphire glass....and a half decent (but not Swiss!) Miyota movement. For a 30'th of the price b-).

Also a small wrist friendly 39mm for my super skinny appendages. I would never be able pull off a 40mm+ original, sadly :-(


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Does anyone know this watch? Is it a homage of something?
> Based on the hands' shape, it seems to be a Jaeger-LeCoultre homage to me...
> ...


It's a Calibre de Cartier Flying Tourbillon W7100002 ($100,000 - $158,000). Age Girl is a fake brand that sends out replica watches. The "Age Girl" branding is Photoshopped, and everyone who has bought one of AliExpress has reported getting a replica watch.

Image prior to Age Girl Photoshopped logo:









Real Cartier:


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Alpha makes some pretty good items for not much cash.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

That Age Girl is still operating is beyond me... I've reported them on day #1 and I hope I'm not the only one. Not only are they selling fakes, the one I got was pure garbage! Subdial hands falling a day after sitting on the desk  I have the impression AE was much more efficient taking down Paulareis when they were selling mostly fakes (they seem clean now)


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> That Age Girl is still operating is beyond me... I've reported them on day #1 and I hope I'm not the only one. Not only are they selling fakes, the one I got was pure garbage! Subdial hands falling a day after sitting on the desk  I have the impression AE was much more efficient taking down Paulareis when they were selling mostly fakes (they seem clean now)


I also contacted Rolex and Omega but they are still there

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Time-Arrow Sub, on wrist today. Came on an ok bracelet which I've removed in favor of Natos/Zulus/Leather

$65 on the Bay of E









He has some for $35, which come with SS bracelet and a Nato strap:

















...and one I gifted to my mentee


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

This Kassaw ($100) basically a 1:1 visual to an Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Debert Bathscaphe and Blancpain


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tycho Brahe said:


> This Kassaw ($100) basically a 1:1 visual to an Omega Aqua Terra


I wish it was still available! Kassaw is still around on TaoBao, but it's disappeared from AliExpress and Amazon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just received my new *Feice FM301* (NOMOS Tetra homage - Sea-Gull ST1701) yesterday. I should have a review up sometime next week.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I just received my new Feice FM301 (NOMOS Tetra homage - Sea-Gull ST1701) yesterday. I should have a review up sometime next week.
> 
> View attachment 13680293


Can't wait for the review looks like a great looking watch I need to add it to my collection where is the best place to purchase it thanks.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I found it on Amazon nevermind.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> I found it on Amazon nevermind.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


I added a link to make it easier for others.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Houston has your watch came in yet I would like to see some pictures.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought this for 13.01 USD .I have not had the folded steel bracelet sized but rather like the expansion band. It is 37,5 mm W and 12 mm T.It is 44.2 mm lug end to lug end and the lug width is 20 mm.The case is claimed to be ss and wr is listed as 30 meters. From ALI EX just look up DEERFUN.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Feice FM506 - NOMOS Metro neomatik*









*Feice FM1405 - Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer*










*Feice FM022 - Junghans Meister Chronoscope*


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Vacheron Constantine Patrimony and Skagen ‘Ancher’ skw6108


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Nakzen SL5055G - Jaeger leCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche*










*Guanqin GS19055*










*Keller & Weber KW1001*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

While not an exact AP Royal Oak knockoff, the *Cadisen C9058* should be close enough to get any Western owned brand sued.










*Swiss Legend Trimex Diver Chronograph* 
(model cited in lawsuit by Audemars Piguet that factored into bankruptcy of Swiss Watch International - World of Watches.com, eWatches.com, TheWatchery.com and SmartBargains.com)


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Nakzen SL5055G - Jaeger leCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche*


Oh come on man! I knew I shouldn't enter WUS today.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

watchguy74 said:


> Can't wait for the review looks like a great looking watch I need to add it to my collection where is the best place to purchase it thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Is that a magnetic clasp bracelet on the Feice? how does it wear is it comfortable?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> Is that a magnetic clasp bracelet on the Feice? how does it wear is it comfortable?


It's very comfortable, but there is some concern that the strong magnet in the clasp could magnetize the movement. The mesh is ultra flexible, and the clasp makes the band infinitely adjustable, and simple to resize on a moment's notice.

Full review: *FEICE FM301 - Hip to Be Square!*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hamilton Ventura (automatic) homages on AliExpress:

























Proposed by several vendors between 19€ and 33€:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/jDEMx5R
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bL1cX0qV
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/xxp493b

Nicolas


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I just joined the club.

Got this in the mail today after finding it in the Amazon Warehouse deals.









It was only $16 pre-owned, so figured it would scratch the itch on the OEM version I've been eyeing.
The case size on the Benyar is larger (43mm) and it's a quartz. But other than that, it checks a lot of the same boxes.
















Came on a branded suede strap, so happened to have another 22mm brown leather laying around and made a quick swap.
Need to give it some wrist time, but so far not disappointed.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Hamilton Ventura (automatic) homages on AliExpress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EYKI briefly sold a nice one a few years back (2010-2012?), but they are unfortunately no longer available.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

€24.54 42mm MDC by Infantry homage of the Daytona Cosmograph "Paul Newman"
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Mxes6TP

Decent quality, alloy case and faux leather (but comfortable) strap. True quartz chronograph.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Geographic*
















[video]https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/3254173446/p/1/e/6/t/10301/210312589526.mp4[/video]

*Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Calendar/Master Ultra Thin Moon*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Giving this thread CPR:

Did you ever want a famous watch, but for 0.01% (1/10,000) of the cost for a real one?

*Hublot MP-05 LAFERRARI*









*Kimsdun K-724D*









or this colorful, unbranded version of the sapphire model















While not the same discount, how about some quartz Panerai homages, with cheap alloy cases?
*
Panerai PAM024 diver*









*Kimsdun K-1911A
*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

^ bravo sir. Very entertaining. The hideous Hublotter is worthy of Darth Vader himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Geographic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Lobinni watch, but the price is quite expensive.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Vdub said:


> View attachment 12813671
> 
> Under The Sun . 39mm. Ronda. 295$
> View attachment 12813673
> ...


Where can I find this?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Theo Sudarja said:


> I like the Lobinni watch, but the price is quite expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike many of these others, the horribly named Lobinni Interlaken is a very good watch: here's mine


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> Unlike many of these others, the horribly named Lobinni Interlaken is a very good watch: here's mine
> 
> View attachment 14152903


It looks well made. Nice one.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

As close as I could get...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Theo Sudarja said:


> I like the Lobinni watch, but the price is quite expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can find them for less than half that price.  Considering the 28,800 vph Sea-Gull movement (ETA clone) they use, the price is fairly reasonable.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> You can find them for less than half that price.  Considering the 28,800 vph Sea-Gull movement (ETA clone) they use, the price if fairly reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 14156821
> View attachment 14156825


It's time to hunt! And thank you.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Apologies if any or all of these have been covered before

View attachment 14157491

*Rado Original *(wasn't able to find a model number)
https://............/yyxtonaz

View attachment 14157495

*Bulgari Octo *(RN525G)
https://............/yy66hsjs

View attachment 14157503

*Timex Weekender *(HM6081C1)
https://............/y3c3fqxe

View attachment 14157545

*Clerc Hydroscaph *(Sinobi 1240)
https://............/y2c8bn4d

Edit: attachments don't seem to be working, WUS disconnected and wouldn't let me post so I had to copy/paste but then it doesn't copy the pictures along with the text... Oh well hope the links work for everyone or you can search ali using the model numbers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> Apologies if any or all of these have been covered before
> 
> View attachment 14157491
> 
> ...


All your links were also destroyed. They don't look like straight AliEx links, and you seem to be using one of the banned link shortening services. As far as I know, normal aliexpress links are no longer censored, and thankfully that site now has rational, shorter links for each product page ( /item/13 digit number.html).

?
*Rado Original *(wasn't able to find a model number)
? I know of several Rado homages, but not one of the original Diastar. Since there are several people making replicas, I don't doubt someone could rebrand one into a homage. Most of the Tungsten or all ceramic watches on aliexpress are some knockoff of a Rado model.

I would be very interested if you could post a picture of the item. You can use the URL option, and uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" box. WUS will post almost any Alibaba picture off just the URL.








*Bulgari Octo *(Ruimas RN525G)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32920863337.html








*Timex Weekender *(Hemsut HM6081C1)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973660407.html








*Clerc Hydroscaph *(Sinobi 1240)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32763467563.html


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Edit: nevermind, found it (hope it works this time around):

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XczlaeG









Thanks for fixing my post!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> Edit: nevermind, found it (hope it works this time around):
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XczlaeG
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of Free Crane brand watches before. I also found this black one, sans diamonds.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> Edit: nevermind, found it (hope it works this time around):
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XczlaeG
> 
> ...


What the hell 

One watch purchased, 2 gigantic fingerprints offered (2nd pic from the ad)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Let us know if you get a Lobinni and how you like it. The quality is considerably higher than most of the homage brands and therefore, the price is more than merely good!


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Not _dirt_ cheap, but still affordable compared to the original Square 1521:









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bxvsQteo


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

And one that _*is*_ very affordable, this Seamaster Aqua Terra homage:

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32970096965.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> And one that _*is*_ very affordable, this Seamaster Aqua Terra homage:
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32970096965.html
> 
> ...


I really prefer the stylized font from the official pictures. Not crazy about the serif font on the real life watch.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Only took delivery of this yesterday. I didn't like the strap it came with, and mywatchcode agreed to upgrade the strap free of charge. I can't tell you how pleased I am with this watch, especially as it was only £47 delivered


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I really prefer the stylized font from the official pictures. Not crazy about the serif font on the real life watch.


Yeah the Chinese really seem to love their serif caps don't they. As a graphic designer I've often wondered what it must be like having to choose a font for a script you can't actually read. What would you base your decision on? It would probably be impossible to fully grasp the subtle connotations that different fonts invoke and you'd have no idea of the degree of legibility and such. I personally don't dislike the serif font on the actual watch -or at least I don't think it's _worse _than the futuristic font on the official picture lol- I just wonder what the thught process behind the name FNGEEN was &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> Yeah the Chinese really seem to love their serif caps don't they. As a graphic designer I've often wondered what it must be like having to choose a font for a script you can't actually read. What would you base your decision on? It would probably be impossible to fully grasp the subtle connotations that different fonts invoke and you'd have no idea of the degree of legibility and such. I personally don't dislike the serif font on the actual watch -or at least I don't think it's _worse _than the futuristic font on the official picture lol- I just wonder what the thught process behind the name FNGEEN was ��


One thing I like about the futuristic font is that it's much harder to read, especially at any distance. The serif font is a lot taller, and in your face. I prefer subtle branding, especially for a Chinese mushroom watch. Also, Times New Roman, Garamond and Georgia just don't look like they involved much design thought.

The ORIENT text is a bit smaller, and the letters are connected across the bottom, showing a little effort. Or look at how small ROLEX is in comparison.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought the FNGEEN a few years ago. It was worth the ~$13, no more. Really cheap. At the time I bought a silver on silver and it had the better, smaller logo. I would not recommend it.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

$55.00 and $10.00 for the leather strap. Just this month from Amazon.
So far so good
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

A 2nd gen Seiko Monster homage with a Citizen quartz movement anyone?

Worth a chuckle, from the seller's page: "I'm a proud Norwegian designer". I wonder what he designs cause I'm pretty sure he didn't design this watch :think:









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sea-Monste...inners-Diver-Citizen-Movt-Orange/123649609418


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive AW1360-12H / AW1360-04E / AW1361-10H etc homage









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33038822128.html


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

An Invicta homage for one of their... Less subtle offerings for who ever wants one of those I suppose?

View attachment 14272593


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oV5ES39RN


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Anyone who likes the look of the Tudor Heritage Chrono but isn't made of cash but also isn't comfortable with straight up copies?

















https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32874700661.html


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Perhaps this is a good watch? Just came in from my mail, man I love it!

I call it the "42 Heritage"

Have a look:



http://imgur.com/yRIF78u











Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This may be verboten so please delete especially since the associated dialog was deleted but not the pic. If not verboten, I would like to know from a moderator.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Popeye love this watch!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Second day of my Pilot "Heritage 42"

I am overweight (chicken arms maybe?) but I did notice that this watch with a size of 42mm looks big on my 6.75 inch wrist LOL









Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Friends of the Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club, I call upon your _aliexpresspertise_.

A while ago I stumbled upon a (very) affordable homage to this Omega Constellation. In the time since I've grown to rather like the model and would maybe like to purchase te homage (if it's any good, can't remember properly). But, I can't seem to find it anymore, even using the image search. There are some homages but they're more expensive than the one I found. The only thing I remember is that the logo looked a bit like a smeared star. Can you help me?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Extremely inexpensive - check
Famous watch - check
Homage - WT...


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Some watches you don't see homaged very often:

Tissot T-Touch homage:







https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32969774272.html

Rolex Cellini homage:







https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32845859138.html


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> Friends of the Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club, I call upon your _aliexpresspertise_.
> 
> A while ago I stumbled upon a (very) affordable homage to this Omega Constellation. In the time since I've grown to rather like the model and would maybe like to purchase te homage (if it's any good, can't remember properly). But, I can't seem to find it anymore, even using the image search. There are some homages but they're more expensive than the one I found. The only thing I remember is that the logo looked a bit like a smeared star. Can you help me?
> 
> View attachment 14334439


Oh and I found this. Won't be getting it as it comes on a strap, not a constellation style bracelet.
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32830384160.html


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

A Piaget Polo S homage:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32830167147.html









Original:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

$24K AUDEMARS PIGUET.

$130 Codek Spiral.

https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/audemars-piguet-a-rare-and-unusual-18k-4970106-details.aspx


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

DOM=Movado


----------



## G30RD13 (May 24, 2019)

How about a Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Roger Dubuis Excalibur Knights of the round table homage. Original is approx $275,000


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

All good things must come to an end. I'm not really into homages much anymore.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Except for RELAX.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

bump!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Original: Breitling Top Time Limited Edition, US$ 4,990.00.









Homage: Seagull 1963 Special Edition, US$ 175.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

James Haury said:


> So post your Extremely inexpensive sub(or other) Homages here and we can abuse them or praise them or figure out what exactly they are emulating.


Quality is reminiscent of Iron Age cast iron jewelry. If it's from that period, must be very valuable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rolex does some nice Invicta homages.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions for a chronograph under 60. Also looking for a similar watch with a textured dial resembling the Grand Seiko Snowflake.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

ndrs63 said:


> Quality is reminiscent of Iron Age cast iron jewelry. If it's from that period, must be very valuable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was about 20 bucks and it is long gone.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

darude said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a chronograph under 60. Also looking for a similar watch with a textured dial resembling the Grand Seiko Snowflake.


I hope you have checked on Ali express. I don't come here often.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

darude said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a chronograph under 60. Also looking for a similar watch with a textured dial resembling the Grand Seiko Snowflake.


Pagani Design chronographs on AliExpress should fit the bill. There should be another sale coming up for Chinese New year soon too.


----------

